# Growin' chillies by the window....in scotland



## thedaz (May 25, 2010)

hello good people of RIU!

Im currently growin chillies for the first time, my oldest plants are about 4-5 weeks~.

These two pics are of my biggest plant. Ive never grown chillies before and im not sure if its meant to have two tops or not, seeing as i didnt top them lol.


These two pics are the other older plants, there are 4 all planted together in the long planter. 


Im growing in my own soil from my compost bin and im only using organic nutes which
i also made from a recipe that was on here some where.

Are they looking alright so far?

I also tried to use the panorama function on my phones camera, dont think it worked lol

Oh yeah, you might nottice that theres another plant in they pics, thats pineapple express, have a few express seeds so i wanted to try a window grow for fun lol


any advice is welcome 


This is the plant with two tops again.
And this is my window



Oh and i just got this at the start of april It my MicroKorg Xl synth i know it not relevant but i fucking love it !



cheers,
TheDaz


----------



## dam612 (May 25, 2010)

grow some ghost chillis and bet your friends to eat them


----------



## thedaz (May 25, 2010)

haha good idea


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 25, 2010)

They look fine Daz , only thing is they would prefer outdoors in the garden , planted in the earth i mean.Ive had a lot of success with chillis here in Pa and the one i kept indoors grew tall and lanky and didnt produce.More or less just ornamentel.Hows the weather back home my man ? I hear tell its warming up nicely.Just my luck , i move away and you's get the weather.Im from Lanarkshire originally , been kipping up with my Uncy Sam since 2007.Aw the best.


----------



## thedaz (May 25, 2010)

hey fullmoon kid, yeah its been really warm and sunny lately, it was 28'C on saturday , we're meant to have a really hot summer this year  Yeah im thinking about moving them outdoors if it stays nice weather. Lanarkshire, is that out by Glasgow? Im from Edinburgh, full of tourists lately. 
Did you let them grow naturally or did you use nutes on your chilies?

Cheers for the advice


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 25, 2010)

Tourists in Edinburgh ?? Nah..that canny be right..it'll be immigrants fae Glasgow likely.I used to work in Edinburgh at Standard Life doon the canongate.Aye , Glasgow is part of Lanarkshire , My parents were from Wishaw , my Mum stays there still.A nice bit down by the clyde valley.

I tried posting pics of my plants but my whole post is somewhere in cyberspace , i didnt give them anything but water Daz and was amazed at how prolific chilli plants are.A wee bit miracle gro or that might help but the soil here is excellent apparantly.My tomato plants towered up over the garage roof.


----------



## thedaz (May 26, 2010)

haha , aye tourists! they're everywhere the now, the royal miles always busys with them. The other day there, me and some mates actually got asked by a group of japanese tourists to be in a picture with them, dunno why but still I mind how busy it was last year with the ''scottish homecoming'', that was an azmazing week and i got to meet relatives who anexed to canada




Nice one, i'll probably put them outside in the next couple of days or so. might put the pineapple express out aswell since it looks like this summers gonna be roasting. Ive got potatoes growing out side aswell , they're looking good too. 
Are tomatoes easy to grow? i wouldnt mind growing them aswell actually


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 26, 2010)

Aye , the tomatos are the easiest thing of all to grow , lettuce grows itself as well..amazing taste , youll no eat store bought again in a hurry. Half four here mate , im off to my kip for a few zzzzz's , im so glad to hear Scotlands getting a braw summer , its been a long time coming.

Wi'the japanese tourists , aye , id have got in the photy with them and as soon as i heard "click" id have said..right that'll be a quid brother...gnite buddy


----------



## thedaz (May 26, 2010)

nice one, it 9:46 am here, nite man


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 27, 2010)

Brilliant pics Daz , makin me homesick dude..i wiz only kiddin about the tourists man..anytime im in Edinburgh its harder to find a scot than anything , even the bar staff in the city seemed mostly aussies.My boss was australian too but she was a bad apple a right wee so and so , i was glad when her visa was up..aye get yerself tae .... 
After that they didnt replace her and trusted us lads to do our jobs , nae bother.


----------



## hungrywolf0088 (May 27, 2010)

The plants look good man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 27, 2010)

Hello there Wolfy , welcome , told ya its a great site eh ? Daz here is the chilli farmer and im beelin cos his plants look better and heathier than mine.Your in with the Scots lads here buddy , ye've done well.Ask away if you need advise on anything mate , except i dont think we talk about the leaf much in this section , plenty of sections we do , this is gardening , a good place to get a good grounding on basics and have a laugh tae , aw the best buddy.


----------



## hungrywolf0088 (May 27, 2010)

lol wolfy...I could get used to that short hand reference. Also, yeah gonna need to do my research about the chilli leaf. As mentioned I'm thinkin of growin some plant myself at my sibs house. I just need to get my hands on some seeds tho' more seeds, the better the grow. And it's both an honor and a privilege to be down with the Scots. But yea, this forum seems nice sooo I'll definitely stick around


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 27, 2010)

Yeah i like it here , the no nonsense approach appeals to me and all the info is at my fingertips for the seasons growing.I can help you out with seeds my man , we can discuus that privately elsewhere.I think The Daz is out on the party trail the night but keep checking in , he's a good sort.


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

orite guys, hows it going? its 8:20 am here , had a good night last night  haha but yeah, Woolfy any questions , just ask man


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

ooooh, such a nice day here...got an exam at 1pm , gonna ace it


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Hahahaha nothing like confidence Daz , good luck 
I canny believe you's have got all the weather man , another dreich yin here in Pa.


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

Haha yeah man, physics is easy stuff though  Maybe got an A or a B I think  that was my last exam, it's a nice sunny night here again so I'm gonna go for a BBQ later hopefully. How are you guys doing anyway?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Doin good here Daz , pishy weather but ill go doon the garden and curse at my chillis for no looking as good as their scottish cousins.BBQ sounds top drawer man , its no the weather for it here today but that can change at the drop of a hat , just like auld scotia.
I canny help but think you must have done well with the exams man , nothing like confidence.Ill get a pic or two today , i found out how to do pics , dunno why when i used photobucket i lost the post , thats alright , i ken noo.Aw the best Daz


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

Nice one man. Yeah I think my exams have gone pretty good like. But yeah, get some pics of yer chillis up, I'm gonna post some new ones tomorrow, my oldest plants started to produce something I doubt I'm gonna get many chillies but still


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

I reckon you will get chillis Daz , i dont see why not.My brother in law lives in north berwick and so does my nephews , i sent the youngest nephew some jalopeno seeds and told him his uncle geordie loves jalopenos and so he does.If a 8 yr old can grow them i think you and i have a good chance.Jalopenos and other chillis grow like weeds man , dead easy.
I was getting ready to go down my garden , ive been dry for 4 weeks mate , i looked up and seen a car in the drive ...fn beauty , its my dude who was in spain , didny like it and came home , he's off to go get me an oz...happy days


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

haha nice one, yeah hopefully we have a fair chance then. thats a god send mate , so how much does an ounce sell for other there anyway? bet its not as cheap as back home lol  BBQ never happend in the end , people are far too lazy like. So you got any other plants growing?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Aye , thats what i said too , a real godsend , i dont know anyone else here and he left me short nae notice , first i knew he was away and id nane.Im no sure what he'll take for the oz , i was paying $200 for a half , but thats primo bud nae nonsense.Im supposing its gonna be 4 , hopefully a bit less , as you might imagine im no caring , ill give him 4 if its the biz.
Plants , ive got beans , tomatos , sweet bell peppers , jalopenos , serranos , thai green chillis , hanoi reds , corn , carrots and i have my scottish garden with tatties , leeks and tumchies , and my chinese herb garden with loads of herbs and spices.
And my secret garden with a bit of the green stuff.
Wolfys askin about the buckie lol noo .. theres a topic for conversation lol


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

haha nice one, youve got quite a garden going then. Ive only got the chillies and the potatoes the now and that wee pineapple express. 
Im gonna get my new cab up and running this week, and im gonna order lemon skunk seeds from attitude on the 4th cause they have an offer starting if you spend over 20quid , you get 6 or 7 free fem seeds! how class is that? 
woah $400 for an Oz, but thats decent stuff aye? its only about £130 for an ounce here if you go to a dealer whoes willing to give you a wee discount.


haha buckfast? jesus christ, i think ive had it once but never again lol fist time i went drinking was when i was 13 and had a bottle of buckie and a 2l of strongbow, got me pretty fucked , spewing , and passing out lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Aye its steep alright but its the best of gear , nae sticks and stems , just clean bud weighed right here on my own scale.An oz of bud is bigger than one might expect if its weight.I was paying 50 quid an oz for decent hash in Scotland but i knew the boy since schooldays , aw my life.130 for the grass is excellent and about half the price of here..i would have thought cheaper here,iwas wrong.

Buckies a curious thing , rocket fuel so it is.In Glasgow the weans put it through the sodastream to carbonate it , they say it is sheer mad rocket stuff , i can see how cos anytime i had buckie i just had the buckie and mebbes a bottle of bud , the carbonated beer kicks in and its a one way ticket tae the moon.Puttin it through the sodastream cuts out the middleman.Ive no tried it carbonated myself but ive seen the mess of those that did..feck that , laying in a heap with pished troosers stuff.


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

haha yeah but the grass here the nows quite shite, if you want decent stuff you have to do it yerself. The dealers here are arseholes, they are all buying it off the same guy and it gets on my tits, ive actaully been getting alot of afhgan black hash of a pal lately, not telling me where hes getting it like but its top notch . I hate to say it but do you remember the shitey soap bar? theres actually some decent stuff going around the now lol 

By the way, on the 16th of june, guess whos playing in glasgow accademy?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Thats what always bugged me too , we used to get black , lebonese red , spider web , nepalese and loads of gallus solid , the past good few years its been shite soapbar and who knows what its cut with.Ive seen all sorts in the hash that wasnt hash.

Witout googling 16th of June...noo..why is that date ringing a bell..something about that nagging me..It mebbes Oasis or ..is the minds still on the go ? Geez a clue , is it a scottish band or american band ..english ?


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

Cypress hill mate , im going with a few mates, should be a good like


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

No way ...what they doin over there..thats excellent , ive no seen them live ..beelin noo , good weather , good smoke , good bands..and im sittin here in fn pa.


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

haha hell yeah . they have a new album out called rise up. its not as good as their old stuff but its still pretty good. Tom morello plays in a few songs and so does the gutairist from SOAD  haha i know eh, dunno whats happened with the weather like , just lucky i guess?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Itll be a brilliant night and i bet loads of fanny man , always is at the academy.Mebbes i should use the 400 bucks for a flight..lol..its dreich and grey skies here man , has been for a couple days.I keep holding out for summer but last summer was a complete washout , nothing but rain.All the tomatos on the east coast got wiped out cos of the blight due to pissin rain and humid temps.My first year in 07 i went to florida and 5 or 6 different beaches..ive never seen such skimpy bikinis mate , you know how people joke saying its like dental floss..aye well..so it was , amazing shapes tae..i could live there happily.The most beautiful chicks in the world and no mistake.


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

awww man florida sounds awesome, hot birds, beaches and good weather . Theres not many nice bird up here, all caked in make up and shit, you could litterally draw withyou finger on their faces its that thick lol Dont get me worng theres a few nice yinns here, alot of the people we muck about with are nice


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Its weird cos its one of the coolest places and best for growing , its also got the toughest laws for it.It is awesome though , totally , florida is spanish for the land of flowers so that says it all.
Ive seen some tidy bits in Edinburgh and Glasgow but so many of them have thon angry wee faces , nae tits and angry wee faces just doesnt cut it for me anymore. lol


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

haha i never knew that  aye i know what you mean. There should be another pick like that saying '' not everythings bumpy in scotland'' with a lass with flat tits lol we could have had it made legal over hear btw!! came soo close, The liberal democrates had it as one of their policies, but tories won the election  but they formed a coilation with lib dems so its all fucked up lol


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;wb5p-tZwVEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb5p-tZwVEg[/video]


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

What they dont understand is making it legal takes half the fun out it , it wont result in everybody start tokin and it would provide much needed revenues.They tax the fark out of everything including the telly , its only a matter of time.
I like your Scotland tee idea man , i could send those to a few peeps i know for xmas lol


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

yeah , i suppose the goverment and inland revenue would take advatage of it . Its like being stuck between a rock and a hard place lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Daz..my dude was just here...im over the moon mate , massive big bag and i could smell it before i even seen it...wanna pic..hawd on.


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

haha go ahead man  smelling it before seing it is a good sign of quality grass


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Im so chilled just having it..ive no even toked yet..just admiring it  pics up 2 posts back mate.


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

awww man , fuck sake that looks tastey ...1 sec **hops on plane to PA** . Haha but honestly that looks sweet man


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Its sittin in a pile so i could get it all in frame , its a decent oz and smells so good...its been a very long 4 weeks..im amazed i havnt sparked a bowl yet.I think i can wait til after dinner noo..homemade chili and cornbread.Dude , you hop on a plane anytime , Pa's alright


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

i can smell it through the laptop man  4weeks is quite a long time like . Chilli cornbread? dunno what it is but sounds ace


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Nah , chilli like chilli con carne , and cornbread , its like a maderia cake but tastes like corn , dip that in the chilli. I gotts to eat before i toke or she will not be a happy bunny , me all stoned at the dinner table lol after 4 weeks i think id best roll one up and walk doon the lake after..its gonna rock my wee heid ..woo hooooo


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

awww nice one chilli concarne is ace. haha yeah i like to go up arthurseat when its a sunny night and im high its amazing


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Ill get some arty pics the night for sure..its amazing how much this place reminds me of scotland.Do you know we have a glasgow here and an aberdeen , a wishaw as well.This are was settled by scots back in the day , i see signs of it everywhere , drystane dykes and lochs instead of lakes ..i feel at home some days.


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

nice one. haha really? those scottish settlers must have been home sick like


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

this is where i go


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Beautiful pics man , ive never climbed arthurs seat but i climbed the law at north berwick , another volcano . Dinner was good and i was straight ...glad of that becuase she would expect to see me trashed lightly..lol..all in good time dear..all in good time..bloody short order noo


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

cheers man. haha better get rolling a joint now then eh? you know how over here we roll with baccy , do yous use baccy or just go full on green other there?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

I couldnt put the baccy in with decent grass man , just couldnt.It would be sacrilidge and id deserve to be horsewhipped and run out of town with my trousers at my ankles..tarred and feathered.
I rolled the hash with baccy back home but was more a bowl person , id do wee one skinners a lot too noo i think about it.I dont roll many doobs Daz , truth be told , its just too expensive and a bit of a waste cos id be spaced and drooling half way through staring at family guy on telly..wondering wtf .. its the most amazing cartoon man..feckin ace

But on this grandoise occasion , after an inglorious dry period of some 3 to 4 weeks ...seriously.... i think a joint is called for.A real old school fattie , stash the rest in the mason jar and go see Pennsylvania..might as well..im here noo , check it out while i can eh


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

haha yeah man, go roll a fat joint, roll it for all the Scots! aye man go for it


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Hows this for the all time buzzkill Daz , i laid out the preperations and packed me glass for a puff as i rolled , i heard the phone ring , stuck babysitting after one toke of the glass..feck feck feck...the only bright side i can think of is i might post a pic of my play doh creation later to gie ye a laugh.


----------



## thedaz (May 28, 2010)

awww unlucky man, haha what play dough creation lol anyway man im off tae bed 1 am the now lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 28, 2010)

Play doh is coloured clay kids crack on to like and then rope adults into making things for them , occasionally they'll flatten whatever you just spent hours making..it was colouring in this time ..we sod came prepacked with crayons.
Cartoons are on now man , its a layabouts dream here man , the telly gets better as it gets later , excellent genuinely funny cartoons and all kinds of crap..pretty cool.TV for stoners definatly..weird but quality man.So theres just me and Hank hill and a wee pipe or three.What type of chillis have you planted by the way ? Itll be interesting to see you sucessful , theres a market for it there , try and buy fresh jalopenos , wont happen man.Chillis are dear too..cheapest i ever found was go to a chinese cash and carry , good quality gear.
Get in on the ground floor man , sell your crop to local resteraunts , youd be surprised what they buy at the back door.


----------



## hungrywolf0088 (May 29, 2010)

I gotta see this playdoh creation too


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 30, 2010)

Not this time dude , i didnt even get to play doh , it was colouring in man , colouring in books with dodgy crayons that dont really work ..whats with that?..cheap ass crayons these days.

Instead i can show you's a pa pic of some chillis i grew last year , These are Hanoi reds , i pick them green cos i prefer them when they are green , they seem more intense.On the chilli scale here they rate a 10+ , pretty nippy but still retain a sharp crisp taste.One of my favorites definatley.


----------



## hungrywolf0088 (May 30, 2010)

Those look good. Nice color and everything man. Good job. Can't wait till I move out...grow my own vegies too


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 30, 2010)

The down side being i cant smoke chillis  If only the green were as easy.


----------



## thedaz (May 30, 2010)

Orite guys, been a busy weekend. Went to a BBQ yesterday and went mountainbiking today haha unlucky FMK having to babysit . Those chillis look good man, how many did you get ?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 30, 2010)

No bad Daz , no partying quite as well as you but canny complain , bbq weather right enough , must be near 90 today.The chillis , from the one plant Daz i can fill a basket like that every couple of weeks , its as if the more you pick the more come back.Ive huge big ziplock bags with all kinds of chillis and peppers.Frozen like , id like to try drying some one of these times.


----------



## thedaz (May 30, 2010)

nice one . Of one plant? fuck im only gonna get like 7 by the looks of it i think lol how long can you keep a chilli plant going by the way? im gonna make some sauces and stuff if i have a successful harvest and will probably freeze them or something and mabey make some chilli powder


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 30, 2010)

They'll really take off outside Daz , the drawback is the frost will kill them so they will only last one season.I had a chilli plant indoors in a pot for almost 2 years , like i sayi tas weak and lanky , never produced and when i put it outside in its 2nd year its chillis were red immediately , normally green first than red.


----------



## thedaz (May 31, 2010)

cool, i've still not put them outside yet but i will soon. Im nearly finnished my grow cab so im gonna put one in along side my next ganj grow, which so hopefully be next week  Im still not what strain im gonna get this time round because the ones i was gonna originally buy are in the offer  im leaning towards Green House seeds' lemmon skunk or their bubba kush. What do you guys think?


[video=youtube;K6RTKPuslxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6RTKPuslxo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 31, 2010)

I think just about everybody has waited for this offer Daz , i hope they dont get snowed under with orders and start screwing up orders.Ive heard good things about attitude and ive heard bad things too.In fairness i think most of the bad things have been things like items were crushed during shipping which id think was unacceptable in the first place and atttide requires the crushed items to be returned before a replacement is dispatched.You can imagine with cost of shipping from here people complain a bit about that.Like i say though , if im selling something online or buying something on line the packaging is everything.It seems a no brainer to ensure its not possible for the seeds to be crushed in transit and so easy too.
What type of lights will you use in the cabinet Daz ?


----------



## thedaz (May 31, 2010)

yeah, ive heard alot of mixed views on attitude but ive been lucky the past few times  im gonna be using a 125 watt envirolite cfl and a few 20 watt cfls so say ~165 watts in total, which isnt to bad. Id get a hps or mh but im on a budget. What lights do you use in yours?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (May 31, 2010)

I packed it in doing indoors Daz , i could get them to grow ok but nothing else ever happened really , ive had better results outdoors but even that is hit or miss.By the time i got around to realising hps and mh are the only way to go id blown my budget on growlites..aww well..if i were to do it again it would only be with an hps/mh setup.


----------



## hungrywolf0088 (May 31, 2010)

Damn, i wish i had me a job right now...I would so buy those seeds. I haven't had any good smoke in so long, smoking regular just...doesn't do the same thing. I mean I still kiss the sky, but damn, i be wantin to crack the stratosphere


----------



## thedaz (Jun 1, 2010)

haha hey wolfy, hows it going? ive got a part time job at McD's , cause im still at school but it pays shit like and i only work 10 hours over 3 days. Yeah, the ganj here can be shite sometimes, but if you know people you can get decent stuff  Just got your PM, ill reply to it later, im gonna go to the gym.


----------



## hungrywolf0088 (Jun 1, 2010)

lol i used to work at mcD's made me hat that food with a passion...I promised myself I would never again, ever again touch that food. but i must say that i've eaten that food sometime ago...still pretty nasty but meh.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 1, 2010)

Alright lads , lets hear the lowdown on Micky D's . . . ive sworn id stop going there on more than one occasion , Wolfy..whats the scoop dude ? I would say beforehand not all McD's are equal , ive had some that were pretty good and some that were diablicol.Ive never worked there though , so give us the inside story guys , i know theres no milk in the milkshakes , but what of the humble cheeseburger and fries ?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure lol Theres a freezer, packed with them but I'm hardly in the kitchen I'm usually on the drive thru windows or the tills. But I do know one thing; on the induction training thing my manger tld me;

" if a customer asks for a meal but doesn't say large or medium, always put it through as a large meal if they don't say what size"

wolfy, did your uniforms have pockets? Ours don't lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 1, 2010)

Nae pockets ? Fecks sake....where de'ye keep yer fags man ? lol Good score on the drive thru windae Daz , thats where id want to work. . . either that or cleaning up the car park thing , be able to toke up outside.
This might come as a surprise Daz , ive had McD's there and ive had it here , without question the McD's there is a lot better.Best ive had there was at the Forge mall in glasgow , probably cos the big multi plex cinemas there and food is sure to be freshly made cos its so busy.
Here im lucky if the manage to get the contents of the burger on the bun , seriously , and the cheap bums only give half a bit of cheese...un fn real man.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 1, 2010)

aye no pockets lol i dont smoke fags only ever use baccy for mixing my joints lol the plus side for working here is that when i have my break i can go outside for a sly joint and have a chicken mayo for a snack 
I like the McD's at standrews square here in edinburgh, it seems alot quicker to get your food because its never that busy is it true the McD's over there do deliveries?

how was that ounce you got? smoked it yet?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 1, 2010)

Nae pockets for tae put a few wee pound coins i expect , dodgy barstewards , they really are.I dont know about deliverys Dazzer , dunno..i wouldnt doubt they might in LA , but in this neck of the woods they dont even allow a McD's , gotta go out of town and to be truthful , im never that keen.Its handy if im passing sometimes..deliveries..i wouldnt think so.
The Oz is the berries man..excellent bit of puff , ive tried it on numourous occasions now , delightful Daz , its been in the 90's , out mostly mowing and catching some sun.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 1, 2010)

i know eh? im a trusty employee, i want pockets lol 
They dont allow a McD's? why?

nice one, enjoy! im sitting here quite messed, made my self a bhang lassi with some Afghan Black lol it took a while to hit but, fuck it hit me like a tonn of brick 

its been rainy here early in the morning but i went to the gmy and it was sunny


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 1, 2010)

Not just McD's Daz , no fast food places at all.About 15 minute drive theres Taco Bell , KFC , BK ,McD's ,Wendys etc etc . . Good to hear your getting some sunshine , still wondering what put Wolfy off his happy meal ? Sounded like he wont be wanting another McD's anytime soon...one shudders to question...why...why wolfy why..

Why theres no fast food in this town..i dont know , they wont allow one , it makes sense i suppose cos like i say a 15 minute ride is fast food heaven , baskin robbins and dunkin donuts too..its all out there on some kind of strip place.Pizza hut an aw.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 1, 2010)

There is over 1000 different cows in one beef patty at the McDs, watch fast food america. It may not be like that over there.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 1, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> There is over 1000 different cows in one beef patty at the McDs, watch fast food america. It may not be like that over there.


Feck me , thats a big burger...1000 coos..lol i know what ye meant , i never thought about it like that..gulp..if i needed a reason to stop eating fast food , thats a good place to start.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 1, 2010)

Yea you should learn of the kfc chickens....horrible.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah kfc chickens are treated horribly, they dont get to move about or that, just stuffed with food to make them plump. i dont eat their food , i rarley eat at McD's , only if i cba going anywhere else at lunch .


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 1, 2010)

remove the beaks and stuffed with feeding tubes. I got some red and green and banana peppers goin.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 1, 2010)

Hows your peppers coming along there PinchedNerve ? Ive not done the banana peppers before , we must be due some pic updates Daz ? How about it PN ? Ill try as well to get pics of some of the plants down the garden.Most impressive so far are the tiny tom cherry tomato plants...amazing wee things , sturdy as anything yet so small...i like those a lot.Some of my peppers and chillis are looking great too.Hopefully the sun will be out and ill get some pics.

Theres my little patch for growing , put it together in an afternoon.The steel fence is to keep deer and other animals out.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 1, 2010)

wish i was on some property like that, on the RandG there are 3-4 acorn sized peppers and a ton that hav not blossomed yet the bananas will be blooming soon. If its ok with thedaz i would gladly put some up.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 2, 2010)

Id imagine its perfectly fine for you to post pics PN , The Daz will likely be along shortly and i bet would appreciate it , he's 5 hours ahead of est so its almost 7am there.Aye , its good having a wee bit put aside for growing.Its not as private as it might look,always the danger of nosey people.
Ive not seen any people go near it since i put it in last year , it only takes one though.When the toms are higher and bushier im hoping i can hide a plant out there.

Here ye go Daz , a pic from where i toke of a summers evening.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 2, 2010)

Alright i will get some good ones tomorrow. Luckily nobody will find my spot unless i am very unfortunate, would you happen to know any methods to keep deer away? i can't put up a fence though, i heard putting human hair around it and peeing around it works but i am scepticle.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont think anything but a barrier will stop them , what about a tomato cage ? Ideal and small , they work well and hide things if a group of them.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 2, 2010)

these deer are really scared of people i walked over a hill at night and there were deer flying in every direction. Cages would be hard to transport but good suggestion. I could get some sticks as posts and use fishing line to make a stealthy fence.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys how's it going? Yeah PN you can post pics man  I'll update later on FMK, the oldest plant has flowers now. Here that spot you go to looks so peacful, the sky looks amazing. PN what about chicken wire and weaving grass and straw or flowers through them so it looks cammoflage ? It's another nice day here so I'm gonna go for a jog go to leith and get my new light , come back and update.... And then go for a BBQ lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 2, 2010)

The cages neednt be difficult to transport PN , dont shape them until you get where you intend setting them.Flatpack the cage material.Alright Daz ? Good morning , im heading off to my kip but will check in later to see your new lights man , sounds good.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 2, 2010)

Sticks as fence posts and tie fishing line to make a barrier against deer. I'll try and get the picks but its raining.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope it works for you PN , i had a thought . . maybe nearby but far enough away plant some stuff that will definately attract critters more than hassling with a barrier.Give them an easy option.Deer like flowers and fruits and just about anything else,ive watched them and surprised they are just eating machines.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea i was thinking make some tomato clones and put those out there, heirloom of course i don't think they would eat hybrid maters.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 2, 2010)

hey guys im back, how yous all doing? as i said, here are the pics:


----------



## thedaz (Jun 2, 2010)

haha i forgot to say, im gonna try scotlands hottest curry this weekend at an indian restaurant check this vid[video=youtube;rffd2L1zlkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rffd2L1zlkE[/video]


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 2, 2010)

Those peps look real good man the first few sets on my RandG have multiple burn spots cuz grocery stores with gardening sections here doused them while in direct light, but yours look prime.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sure that guy in the vid is on the radio now lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 2, 2010)

Yours are looking great Daz , heres some of mine today , i put the paper down this time of year to stop the weeds , later in summer its so hot weeds wont grow so i can take it away then , or not..first time i tried it.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow good luck with that i hate spicey food. If you look at his face in the begining and compare it to at the end you can tell he is uncomfortable, dude has mighty will.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 2, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha i forgot to say, im gonna try scotlands hottest curry this weekend at an indian restaurant check this vid[video=youtube;rffd2L1zlkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rffd2L1zlkE[/video]


He finished it nae bother , but why...why do that to yourself ? Indian food is lovely , canny get decent nan bread here but i get pataks curry pastes from coatbridge doon the shops man.Theres a guy on telly here Daz , Man Vs Food , he eats mental stuff ..really mental.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 2, 2010)

FMK, your plants are looking good too man, I've got weeds in my garden outside too but it's all good, it's that "wild lettuce" so 

haha yeah PN , if you Finnish it it's free, think I can do it I've got a strong stommach for spicy food


----------



## thedaz (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha just broke the " barrier" FMK


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 2, 2010)

Faster than a speeding bullet tae , see how ive patterned or spaced the plants Daz , like a wagon train circles , its repeated throughout the garden with big bushy plants like tomatoes and peppers , it should be perfect for growing within the circle and quite concealed.Ive heard bending the tip of the plant over toward ground , tying it off is not a bad idea and it apparantly can help produce bushier plants.I think ill cross that bridge when i get there.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah man, i notticed, its a great idea  kind of like LST (low stress training) when you bend the plants?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 2, 2010)

A bit like bonsai trees i suppose eh ? Along those lines maybe , im definately going to give it a go out there.Im pretty sure i seen one wee newbie out there today ive been expecting.Ive another in a big pot and ill dot one or two others around the place.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 2, 2010)

Check this curry out my man [video=youtube;ImBrrZXjnho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImBrrZXjnho[/video]


----------



## thedaz (Jun 2, 2010)

awww man, that looks so tastey that guy has balls for eating that like


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have had that dish&#65279; dam good


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 2, 2010)

thedaz said:


> awww man, that looks so tastey that guy has balls for eating that like


I think he has to Daz , or theres no show and he gets bagged.Thats pretty average for him,i seen him eat these tacos once,there were 7 chillis involved with jalopeno being the mildest all the way up to a sauce made from pureed ghost chillis , everything in between.I think he ate about 9 or more of those , i couldnt imagine anything much hotter than puree of ghost chilli sauce...just nuts.

Hey Newbud123 , did you get on the wall of fame for scoffing that ?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 2, 2010)

red and greens.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 3, 2010)

Great job PN , your miles ahead of us and lookin good there.


----------



## JoeCa1i (Jun 3, 2010)

Chilli plants needs,plenty of hot sun,to produce chillis.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 3, 2010)

JoeCa1i said:


> Chilli plants needs,plenty of hot sun,to produce chillis.


Yeah joe, its really sunny here in the summer but if there are days that it isnt sunny, they are gonna go in my grow cab  cheers for the input man 





PN , your plants are looking great man


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 3, 2010)

JoeCa1i said:


> Chilli plants needs,plenty of hot sun,to produce chillis.


I think the Daz is in a good spot for sunshine Joe , on the east coast of scotland gets some pretty decent weather.The gulf stream runs along a good part of scotlands coast,ive seen outdoor palm trees generations old in a lot of towns.With whats happening in the gulf now one wonders , oil could be washing up just about anywhere in the world.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 3, 2010)

haha yeah man, ive seen palm trees in the isle of skye  quite unreal, white sand and palm trees. made me ask the question '' am i in scotland? '' lol

FMK , when you stayed over here did you ever go up to Aviemore? 

think im gonna be getting strawberry plant cuttings the day 

but first im gonna have breakfast then go to the gym


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 3, 2010)

Aye , my sister and bro in law still like to go there to aviemore.Campbeltown theres loads of palms too.Strawberrys eh ? Ye'll need a net mate or the birds will nick them.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 3, 2010)

nice one man, i go up there every year , i go to loch morlich, theres a beach there :S and it gets pretty hot aswell 
aye im gonna make a wee chicken wire cage thingy, to keep them out .


----------



## thedaz (Jun 3, 2010)

hey guys , its another scortching hot day in edinburgh 
just back from the gym and i had a wee jog round the park.

Thought id show some pics of how nice a day it is here


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice . . thanks for the pics Daz , beautiful.Its no a bad start to the day here , its a wall of heat out there walking out the door.Plants outside will be loving this.

One wee emergency i had yesterday was the wee plant i had in the huge bucket was doing so well..i should have put something in to support it.Well it snapped under its own weight , buckled the stem.
I would have thought it was a done deal and id need to start again.I piled soil in around it up to its "neck" as it were which gives a lot of support and im pretty surprised to see it appears to have survived and in fact progress.Im glad i didnt hook it out of there like i was going to.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 3, 2010)

daz your pics make me hate this desert area even more. those two pics were the same plant, i could get one of the banana peppers later on. My strawberry plant is weirding me out at the moment, do strawberries vine out?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah man , they produce things called runners like wee branches that go towards the ground, basically when they touch the gound the take root and grow another strawberry plant


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 3, 2010)

Alright lads ? Another scorcher out there the day , just about to do a Daz and bbq..wooo hoooo..plants are all looking well , time to get stoked , bbq and doddle round the garden centre later , cany find those bamboo stakes for tomato plants in any of the usual places.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 4, 2010)

BBQs are amazing eh?  well once again, im gonna head out to the gym and go for a swim then im gonna come back and order my seeds didnt get any strawberry cuttings yesterday

catch yous all later


----------



## thedaz (Jun 4, 2010)

right, ive transplanted my oldest chilli plant into a bigger pot  and im now ordering my seeds


----------



## thedaz (Jun 4, 2010)

Thats what i decide to go with:

1. Greenhouse Bubba Kush
2.Violator Kush
£. Barneys farm Blue Cheese

Now the freebies 

4. DNA Rockloack
5.DNA sour Kush
6.DNA sour Cream
7.Mangus Warlock
8.Mangus Motivation
9.Serious Seeds' Chronic
10.Paradise Sensi Star
11. Paradise Wppa

so 11 seeds cost me £21.97, not including postage and packaging 

BARGIN


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 4, 2010)

Aye , the bbq was good Daz , they get better when the corn is ready in the fields.Thats a nice looking list of the seeds you have there.I reckon ill need to order some as well Daz , its too good a chance to pass up


----------



## thedaz (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear it FMK, yeah it's quite the variety lol. I'm going to another BBQ tonight . I've bought lamb burgers, sausages, lamb chops and ribs  and some Stella atrois and strong bow
btw they give you another free seed aswell as the other 7  so you actually get 8 freebies


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 4, 2010)

Aye , i wish id done it sooner to get one of them outdoors , ill maybe have to give indoors another go.I deifnately have one covert wee plant arrived down among the tomatos , ive no idea the quality of the seed.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll be putting two small auto's in the back yard, and i bought the church my friend got for free from attitude for my gurilla grow. You got a deal man.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 4, 2010)

why are my pictures so big? sorry about it new with pic posting.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 4, 2010)

I dont know about the pics PN , when i use insert image it resizes for me , thats a handsome looking plant there.Im a good couple of weeks away from there i expect.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah this one hasn't done much until recently it grew all those little leaves and started the climb.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 4, 2010)

alright i get it.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 4, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> I'll be putting two small auto's in the back yard, and i bought the church my friend got for free from attitude for my gurilla grow. You got a deal man.


Thats a good looking plant man, mines no where near as bushy as yours  The chruch is a good strain man, does well out doors. I did it outside last year (keeping in mind i live in scotland) , i got around 24grams from one and about 18 from the other. I also had AMS but they were gobbled up by rabits.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 4, 2010)

24 and 18, is that because you live in scotland the site says up to 900g outside.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah, i didnt use nutes either, it was my first grow lol ive never actually heard anyone get close to that weight from outdoors. But anyway the chuch is a good smoke


----------



## thedaz (Jun 5, 2010)

update on chillis oldest plant has another 2 flowers and the second oldest has one flower just opened
when should i start to see chillis form?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 5, 2010)

Depends on pollination now Daz , if the plants are outdoors the bees will do it for you , if indoors or unsure about bee activity brush the tip of your finger along the opening of the flowers.Very lightly , just touch one and then another.Some people use a fine artists paintbrush , your fingertip works just as well.

It reminded me of a story that took place in Glasgows Vodka bar , amazing variety of Vodkas , chocolate vodka , irn bru vodka , liqurice all sort vodka , every flavour you could imagine.One night a friend from work and i were going and our boss guy invites himself,he was a right twat , so after 3 or 4 vodkas we are getting into it and the boss guy goes to the toilet.We had all been slamming winter warmers which was a vodka that tasted just like christmas..lovely.
So he comes back from the loo and we raise our glasses for another slammer...forgetting to mention to the twat we had ordered him the chilli vodka and the warm fuzzy winter warmers for ourselfs..ahhaahhaaa i never seen a fat guy make it to the toilet so fast in all my days.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 5, 2010)

Right, I'm not sure if I've done it right but I think I've done it.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 5, 2010)

Thats the felling i had the first time i tried it too , dont worry mate , you've done it right.Its just doing the bee's work for them,going from one flower to the next.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 5, 2010)

cheers man if i have done it wrong, it doesnt mater does it? like will the plant produce more flowers?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes , it will continue to produce flowers and hopefully chilllis too


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 5, 2010)

You should see it popin out within a week of the petals going brown, or somewere around there.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 5, 2010)

Theres a couple pics from last years Daz , im still a good few weeks away this year yet.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 6, 2010)

cheers guys  right woke up and notticed a flower had fallen off ?!?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats ok Daz , chances are a chilli will form where the flower was and you'll see new flowers.My wee outside plant is a goner , im gutted about that.First it got snapped by the wind , it seemed to survive that but i inadvertantly lit a bonfire too close by and it didnt survive the heat..aw well..ill get some more on the go.
I bought my first water pipe Daz since getting here , it hasnt arrived yet but should be here the early part of the week.A very basic one hitter bong by the looks of it , perfect for me.Free shipping as well as an unbeatable price...woo hooo


----------



## thedaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Unlucky man nice one how much did your new pipe set you back? I'm gonna strt buying shit after my next harvest, eg new bong, better grinder mabey bubble bags did you end up ordering anyseeds from that offer? 

I'm gonna update tomorrow


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 6, 2010)

Aye , i bought some but itll take longer for me to get them.The new pipe , was very reasonable at $14.99 i thought , a decent price for a water bong and a good size too.The dude has some nice glass pipes ,ill see how this order goes and if good ill order a few , i like the sneak a toke pipes and can always find drawer space for a new glass bowl.I had the web site of a dude that was good , i guess i deleted it , he made my current glass bowl using the Partick Thistle colours...cool.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 6, 2010)

the flowers on those fmk are pretty compared to the ones that form on mine, they remind me of razberry blooms.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes , i agree PN , they are very pretty.Heres a few pictures from 5 minutes ago


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice, my maters are reaching the 3 foot mark.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 6, 2010)

Yup , same here for the big tomatos , i put in cherry tomatos as well which are looking great , smaller plant alltogether.Ive got flowers on the cherry tomato plants but thats it just now.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 7, 2010)

Good photos FMK, is that a wee baby ganj plant? Looks nice and healthy


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 7, 2010)

It sure is Daz , its in the middle of some well spaced tomato plants , a circle of 5 plants with the wee ganj in the middle , it gives an added interest out there.Ill be happier when the pepper plants start stretching.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 7, 2010)

haha nice one man what strain is it? my seeds should arrive today or tomorrow  think after a couple of grows im going to start an attempt at breeding .


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 7, 2010)

That deer was lookin at you funny, had a I'm want to eat your plants look on his face. I camped at my outdoor spot this weekend real cool birds singin all night and day and all the growth since i was last there has at least doubled. Just the tall grass was about 6 feet, and my first tick latched as well.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 7, 2010)

I dont know the strain Daz , a friend of mine here was going to spain and he gave me his stockpile of seeds as he knew for sure id put them to use.Oddly enough he only lasted a month out there in Espana but i was glad to see him back.What i do know his he used the hydroponics and these seeds to grow some of the best pot ive had here , which again oddly isnt as good as the european skunk or some of the grass ive seen there.Its close but theres something nicer about the european bud , all nice and sticky and reeking.

Your right PN , that deer was as curious about me as i was it , wasnt afraid of me at all.He and his pals are why ive got the 5 foot high steel fence around my garden.Lucky for them i dont like venison ill tell you , if that were a cow standing there id have blasted it and bbqed its ass.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 7, 2010)

So they wouldn't mind goin were you've been so a fence is called for. The deer at my spot don't even want to be seen by a human. Are there any prople with the last name McCallum in scottland? Or MacCallum, they could be distant relatives.


----------



## tamjam69 (Jun 7, 2010)

ha ha its good to see some uk vegetable growers im growing tomatos and peppers and cucumbers and lots of ganj, i may start a journal for a gag  oh and by the way the weathers better down here in cornwall 

and i used to go to edinburgh and glasgow when i was younger to see some family


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 7, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> So they wouldn't mind goin were you've been so a fence is called for. The deer at my spot don't even want to be seen by a human. Are there any prople with the last name McCallum in scottland? Or MacCallum, they could be distant relatives.


I think the deer see it as thier property and not mine PN , they have a valid point so i dont bother them and they dont bother me.The steel fence is just a precaution to keep them honest.Yes , there would be thousands of people in the UK with the name PN , no question of it , ive probably known a dozen or more myself through the years.You would need to know location to best locate the right ones.




tamjam69 said:


> ha ha its good to see some uk vegetable growers im growing tomatos and peppers and cucumbers and lots of ganj, i may start a journal for a gag  oh and by the way the weathers better down here in cornwall
> 
> and i used to go to edinburgh and glasgow when i was younger to see some family


Greetings Tamjam , wheres cornwall..lol.. ? Is it next to that metropolis we call Wales ? lol Im just kiddin mate , good to see you.I used to get the Virgin train from Motherwell to Wales one weekend a month..loved it , absolutely..a lot of flooding though in summer then,made for some pretty surreal train rides.Best thing about British rail stations is they always give you just enough time for a quick toke before the next connection.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 8, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> So they wouldn't mind goin were you've been so a fence is called for. The deer at my spot don't even want to be seen by a human. Are there any prople with the last name McCallum in scottland? Or MacCallum, they could be distant relatives.


Yeah man, i know two seperate families with that name, one of which are well known around glasgow and edinburgh lol


----------



## thedaz (Jun 8, 2010)

tamjam69 said:


> ha ha its good to see some uk vegetable growers im growing tomatos and peppers and cucumbers and lots of ganj, i may start a journal for a gag  oh and by the way the weathers better down here in cornwall
> 
> and i used to go to edinburgh and glasgow when i was younger to see some family


Hey man , cheers for popping in 

haha good to hear it , what strains you got on the go?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 8, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> I think the deer see it as thier property and not mine PN , they have a valid point so i dont bother them and they dont bother me.The steel fence is just a precaution to keep them honest.Yes , there would be thousands of people in the UK with the name PN , no question of it , ive probably known a dozen or more myself through the years.You would need to know location to best locate the right ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it Is the very south of England FMK, ive heard its a nice place like


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 8, 2010)

Ye ken what ive noticed a lot is when the weather is reported in the UK invarioubly it shows lovely sunshine down south and miserable rainy weather up north , even when its clearly not true.I was told by a wise old yin its so the tourists stay down south and dont trust the weather up north.I think theres a lot of truth to it.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah, GMTV always do that. pisses me of so much lol


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats cool that there is, what are they known for? Yeah type my name on google and there are plenty of mes in the uk, none here though. A pepper fell off yesterday i cried.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 8, 2010)

Well..PN , after ye cried...i hope ya fried ? Cant beat a tasty stir fry


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

orite guys , how yous all doing?...Haha theyre known for quite alot of things PN , icant find any info on the web other than the info ive heard from friends and family about them. 

Right, ive got pics, ill post 'em later


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

Excellent Daz , its a pishy rain day here this morning so its one for the house , some pics of sunny Scotlands just the ticket.Itll probably clear up this afternoon enough to let me check progress in the garden , the last batch of water i put down had some diluted chicken poop in so im hoping it helps , i didnt overdo it.I found the bird poop in a garden centre so figured its gotta be good for plants in moderation.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

haha its actually been raining here today  
ive heard of bat shit being used (guano) but i havent heard chicken shhit but im sure itll do about the same job


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 9, 2010)

No it was the size of a golf ball should be a soft ball, would it still taste fine? Pics of your land are great daz, i know were my first out of country vacation will be. No nutes for you yet either fmk, i've just used a bit of compost tea for everything so far except the big guys. My autos are taking off and I popped the church in the dirt soon to be in the wild. October is going to be great.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

woohoo seeds have arrivied 

haha PN, youd like scotland man. Cant wait to see pics of your plants


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

im gonna post pics in a minute guys.
FMK have you heard of this comedian lol? 

[video=youtube;-srD_Hyv7lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-srD_Hyv7lE[/video]


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

Hahahaha thats brilliant Daz , absolute genius and its true , thats why its so funny.Hey Wolfy !! if your about man , that was a half bottle of the buckie he swigged from..sigh..i could almost taste the vile concoction..brilliant buzz though.I dont use anything PN , its very rich soil in Pa , i got the chichen shit cos just like Daz id heard about bat crap so mebbes this is not a bad idea , its dried so i add a little to the water and its diluted..suppose that is nutrients but its the only thing ive used.The small pepper would taste just fine PN , maybe even tastier than a big one.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

Strawberry fields forever !! You see now Daz why i think Pa is so much like Alba.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats good for you I think the soil here is pretty good as well, due to ice age mega floods that created the scab lands of washington.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

Indeed PN , ive a friend out that way in Pasco i think it is..pretty sure.Ive learned a good deal about that area and my buddy out there has sent me a few Native American bits and bobs that he finds along the river,arrowheads and net sinkers , pretty cool things.He was complaining of rain last id heard , he was joking about it being so much he should plant rice this year.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 9, 2010)

Pasco? I could hang with him, and yeah its a desert and we've been getting overcast and rain for i don't even know.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 9, 2010)

I have not found native things but i found a beer can from the 70s on the river, and a message in a beer bottle from 96. It read "This beer was drank in celebration of the yakima river floods of 1996" and there was an old email address i couldn't read and two names.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> View attachment 983964View attachment 983958View attachment 983956View attachment 983955
> 
> Strawberry fields forever !! You see now Daz why i think Pa is so much like Alba.



haha strawberry fields forever  is that your land? if so...im jealous lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha strawberry fields forever  is that your land? if so...im jealous lol


Nah , im on 12 acres Daz , ive got fields ill get pics of , those pics was yesterday , me and the missus went strawberry picking.Its a farm nearby.

Hey PN , if you know Pasco youll know where my buddy works , some huge big project there or nearby.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

This is from the oldest plant, i polinated this flower 2 days ago and now its like this , wtf? lol



 This has also happened to this one. And theres another flower forming beside it

 Once again, i polinated the flower that is now brown and dying like the other ones and beside it is a new flower


so guys, whats happening with them? is this meant to happen?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Nah , im on 12 acres Daz , ive got fields ill get pics of , those pics was yesterday , me and the missus went strawberry picking.Its a farm nearby.
> 
> Hey PN , if you know Pasco youll know where my buddy works , some huge big project there or nearby.


nice one


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

thedaz said:


> woohoo seeds have arrivied
> 
> haha PN, youd like scotland man. Cant wait to see pics of your plants


That was quick Daz , excellent and good timing for the season.Are you going to do a journal ?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 9, 2010)

There are a couple big projects round here, you're prolly talking about the Hanford site. I'm liking the flowers D.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

Disregard the new flowers Daz and watch where the flower that is gone was , a chilli should form there.Bear in mind ive not sucessfully grown chillis indoors , the plants aye but never got anything.The ones outside grow much stronger and healthier with scores of chillis,i must have 5 -6 lbs of jalopenos and chillis frozen from last year still.Excellent and i use them regular in cooking , some people here can thier own tomatos , i might look into that next.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> That was quick Daz , excellent and good timing for the season.Are you going to do a journal ?


 yeah man, im gonna pick em up at my friends house tomorrow lol (still para about ordering to my home)


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Disregard the new flowers Daz and watch where the flower that is gone was , a chilli should form there.Bear in mind ive not sucessfully grown chillis indoors , the plants aye but never got anything.The ones outside grow much stronger and healthier with scores of chillis,i must have 5 -6 lbs of jalopenos and chillis frozen from last year still.Excellent and i use them regular in cooking , some people here can thier own tomatos , i might look into that next.


 so take away the new flowers?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats the very one PN , i couldnt quite remember the name without going to email and looking , yep , he reckons its free money for old rope and is always tempting me to go out there but i kinda like Pa right now.Maybe this fall or next we are going to hook up for an all time classic road trip down the route 66 and Lincoln highway.It pretty much goes from NY to Wa from what i understand so covers the entire USA length wise , i did that before on the I10 from Fla to La and also the I95 from Phillie to Miami , its the best thing about America , each state is like a new country in weather , enviroment and scenery , accents and demographics , its an amazing place really.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

thedaz said:


> so take away the new flowers?


No , they will be fine on thier own , let them be , just watch to see if anything forms where the old flower was.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

lol

having a convo with my mate ;

Daz says:
dunno lol 
but rats do that shit
they chew wires too
Joe says:
ill chew their fucking head once iv roasted them
Daz says:
llol
Joe says:
how many seeds were we meant to get again
Daz says:
7 or 8 freebies
and the ones we bought
how?
Joe says:
iv got 8 free and the 5 tw

Daz says:
cool
same for me? freebie wise?
Joe says:
aw i havent opened yours, didnt think youd want me to
Daz says:
orite cool, ill see the morn its like xmas
Joe says:
lol yeah ts actually better than xmas like





thought id share our over the top excitement


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> No , they will be fine on thier own , let them be , just watch to see if anything forms where the old flower was.



ah cool, will do man


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

thedaz said:


> lol
> 
> having a convo with my mate ;
> 
> ...


Thats class man he didnt open yours cos he knew you wouldnt want that , top drawer mate.Ive heard those grow bags work well Daz ? Funny thing is i never see grow bags here , not anywhere and ive looked.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Thats class man he didnt open yours cos he knew you wouldnt want that , top drawer mate.Ive heard those grow bags work well Daz ? Funny thing is i never see grow bags here , not anywhere and ive looked.



oooh, i have grow bags out in my garden, growing tatties in them


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

Im still pishin myself at this bit..thats typical scottish patter at its best 



Daz says:
dunno lol 
but rats do that shit
they chew wires too
Joe says:
ill chew their fucking head once iv roasted them


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Im still pishin myself at this bit..thats typical scottish patter at its best
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha yeah , banter


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

Scunner of a rainy day here man , all day non stop.Its still raining yet.On the bright side i set my lights and timer up again and have a few prospects , i selected one to go under the lights , the others can go outside in various places.Remember that oz i got a week or whatever ago Daz ..well..i had a mason jar and i crammed as much of the Oz as i could into it , all the biggest best bud , probably 3/4 oz , the rest wouldnt fit in the jar so i just kept it handy for smoking , the smaller bits and what have you..dross..lol..good dross but , about 1/4 oz or slightly more...scoffed that and opened the mason jar for the first time today..smells even better , fresh as the day i put it away.That rain aint going to let up , nothing else for it but get bonged


----------



## thedaz (Jun 9, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Scunner of a rainy day here man , all day non stop.Its still raining yet.On the bright side i set my lights and timer up again and have a few prospects , i selected one to go under the lights , the others can go outside in various places.Remember that oz i got a week or whatever ago Daz ..well..i had a mason jar and i crammed as much of the Oz as i could into it , all the biggest best bud , probably 3/4 oz , the rest wouldnt fit in the jar so i just kept it handy for smoking , the smaller bits and what have you..dross..lol..good dross but , about 1/4 oz or slightly more...scoffed that and opened the mason jar for the first time today..smells even better , fresh as the day i put it away.That rain aint going to let up , nothing else for it but get bonged


haha , lovely  nice to hear you got your setup, setup lol


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 9, 2010)

Yea I think there is going to be a tornado here or just more rain and wind, this is all cuz of Nibiru.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 9, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Thats the very one PN , i couldnt quite remember the name without going to email and looking , yep , he reckons its free money for old rope and is always tempting me to go out there but i kinda like Pa right now.Maybe this fall or next we are going to hook up for an all time classic road trip down the route 66 and Lincoln highway.It pretty much goes from NY to Wa from what i understand so covers the entire USA length wise , i did that before on the I10 from Fla to La and also the I95 from Phillie to Miami , its the best thing about America , each state is like a new country in weather , enviroment and scenery , accents and demographics , its an amazing place really.


Didn't see this, Hanford is he place to work if you live here pay is damn good and full benefits paid vacation. I drove from WA to FLA in 6th grade never again, drove to Arcata CA in december and it was nice enough to camp so we did on the beach, it was called Moonstone beach i think.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah , thats what im hearing too PN , apparantly they were hiring just about anyone and my buddy there he got a couple months paid training so it wasnt like work at all.He does something as a planner , planning what i dont know.All i know is the bottem line is its cleaning up decades of nuke toxic waste..heavy shit man..im not so sure id want to be anywhere near Hanford.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 9, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha , lovely  nice to hear you got your setup, setup lol


Yeah..rainy day stuck indoors and nae plant to fuss with lol ill get a few on the go.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh the clean up thats been going on for a while lots of money put into it. Well you know he's well off third sets showing on both GOM but one is way tiny. I need to setup, a setup.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 10, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Yea I think there is going to be a tornado here or just more rain and wind, this is all cuz of Nibiru.


Tornado? Shit, better bring your plants inside . What's nibiru?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 10, 2010)

thedaz said:


> Tornado? Shit, better bring your plants inside . What's nibiru?


I missed that one , i think i know what Nibiru is Daz , its to do with doomsday predicitions and 2012 , Nibiru is known also as planet x and some say earth will collide with planet x in 2012 or along those lines.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 10, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> I missed that one , i think i know what Nibiru is Daz , its to do with doomsday predicitions and 2012 , Nibiru is known also as planet x and some say earth will collide with planet x in 2012 or along those lines.


Ah cool. I'm not really a big believer in the end of the world being in 2012 but that's because I'm doing physics at school and our teacher said that the planets could align bt anything else hapening is less likely at this point in time . He said that they " end of the world would only come when the sun burns out in millions of years"  . If the myans are right and the world does end I'll get some acid and be tripping before we all go bang lol

FMK today was like Xmas my mate brought my parcell round , I'll het picks up later


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 10, 2010)

I think humans are more likely to bring about the end of civilisation as we knew it than any cosmic force.Theres enough nukes in the world to really ensure we all have a bad day.
If the Mayans were so clever and adept at predictions and forecasts ...er..how come they didnt forsee their own demise i wonder ? No wee stone tablets with that little nugget is there...nup.
There have been so many "end of the world" dates come and gone , this will no doubt be another to add to the list and another bit of "evidence" or opportunity for someone to "find" proof of the matter arises.
Consider the space shuttle , now consider China or the Soviets or anyone else having similar , now arm those , theres your end of the world.



You got your doin's the day ...brilliant , im waiting on the mailman today too..its due , the dude said he mailed my pipe monday and its the same city so i should see it today...woo hooo..its brightening up a bit so ill see whats happening in the garden , 24 hours rain yesterday.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 10, 2010)

Haha yeah , the way it's going that's probAbly what's gonna happen.

Haha niceone, gonna put some pics oF it up here? 
My seeds came in a Smelly proof bag


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 10, 2010)

I surely would have liked to Daz , its not here ..initially im not a happy bunny..but im thinking its possible the item doesnt ship from where the seller is.Ill not hound him just yet about it as im told i got a sweet deal and i do have a pic of the one sent , i dont have the item though..ill get some pics down the garden today after all that rain and think about it , might be the first time ive been scammed but im doubting that cos he trades with paypal and thats how i paid , its easy to get my money back and i think i have 45 days.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 10, 2010)

Not only myans new about it ancient egypt and sumarians i think, they both knew the world wasn't flat either. I don't think the world will end but shit will hit the fan, just keep watching the weather get weirder and weirder i have with my dad for a while. I think we are getting a lot of rain now cuz we didn't get our April showers this year.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 10, 2010)

Does that have an ice catcher?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 10, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Not only myans new about it ancient egypt and sumarians i think, they both knew the world wasn't flat either. I don't think the world will end but shit will hit the fan, just keep watching the weather get weirder and weirder i have with my dad for a while. I think we are getting a lot of rain now cuz we didn't get our April showers this year.


Yeah stuff will hapen and i know what you mean about the weather, i live in scotland ( notorious for rain) but its been sunny and nice and warm the past month or so  i think the ice caps in the artic will deffo suffer but thats more global warming and climate change imo.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 10, 2010)

I think global warming is kind of BS because our whole solar system is heating up and i think its because of our cars I'm only joking. My dad says Nidiru is a fast walking brown dwarf, I think that means its a failed star. I'm done with this depressing subject because the sun is out. Climate change isn't a bad way to describe it.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 10, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Does that have an ice catcher?


Dunno PN , i didnt get it today as expected , maybe it wasnt sent first class..ill give it a couple days yet.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 10, 2010)

thedaz said:


> Yeah stuff will hapen and i know what you mean about the weather, i live in scotland ( notorious for rain) but its been sunny and nice and warm the past month or so  i think the ice caps in the artic will deffo suffer but thats more global warming and climate change imo.


Stuff has always happened , tsunamis and volcanos , earthquakes and wars ..we're still here.Aw well...a few new flowers on the tomato plants was about all i noticed in the garden , pepper plants are slightly bigger..long ways to go.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 10, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> I think global warming is kind of BS because our whole solar system is heating up and i think its because of our cars I'm only joking. My dad says Nidiru is a fast walking brown dwarf, I think that means its a failed star. I'm done with this depressing subject because the sun is out. Climate change isn't a bad way to describe it.



Agreed on a happier note, ive got a few joints rolled up and im gonna watch avatar  any of yous seen it? i've heard its trippy like


----------



## thedaz (Jun 10, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Stuff has always happened , tsunamis and volcanos , earthquakes and wars ..we're still here.Aw well...a few new flowers on the tomato plants was about all i noticed in the garden , pepper plants are slightly bigger..long ways to go.



yeah stuff always happens, meteor wiping out the dinosaurs, ice age and alot of other shit , yet the earths still in pretty good nic

nice one man, i think im notticing my first chilli forming?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 10, 2010)

Avatar is an awsome movie I guess people have comited suicide because our planet isn't like that, prolly kids that went to see it on E or shrooms. My peppers are getting nice and big two pop out at every node but i think only one is supposed to make it cause the second one seems to fall off. The flowers on my heirloom maters look so much cooler than the ones with spliced genes.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 10, 2010)

Thats good news Daz , sounds about right too ..wooo hooo..ye'll be scoffing tacos in no time mate. Ive not seen Avatar yet , my Sister sent me the still game box set so ill need to get into that one night soon.Ive loads of Brit humour on dvd here , fools and horses , bottem , still game , chewin the fat and a bunch of others , do you know any dvd player can play any region dvd man ? Either did i , but its true , its just a setting made at the factory.I was able to change mine to play all regions in under a minute.Theres web sites with instructions , just type your model number in..pretty cool.I changed mine using the remote..dead easy.



Oh...i see my title thing changed to toker..id best spark a bowl and live up to it


----------



## thedaz (Jun 11, 2010)

awww man that film was great 
yeah man you best spark one


----------



## thedaz (Jun 11, 2010)

here are my seeds


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 11, 2010)

Exciting stuff Daz , how many do you intend starting off with initially ?Im unsure of the shelflife of seeds but ive had some that ive had 3 years now and i still can use those with success.My only downfall with plants is i cant get them to bulk up the buds , very poor yield considering time and effort.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 11, 2010)

Another scorcher out there today , 8 hours in the fields ..backbreaking stuff ...easy when you have the right tools


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 11, 2010)

Best tool invented since the wheel.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 12, 2010)

Ran into my first coyote hopefully the last cuz i don't wanna run that far that fast ever again. I prolly didn't even need to run but that thing was standing its ground so i dipped.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 12, 2010)

We got'em up here as well PN , ive not seen one yet but i have seen some of the big cats..thats a mindblower , to see a cat im wary of in the wild , big suckers.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys how's it going? I'm planning on starting one or 2 since my cab is quite small. Chillies are lookin good I think  I'll get pics up later .


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 12, 2010)

Doing real good Daz , sounds like your chilli plants are coming on.Its dull overcast here so im not too bothered about the garden right now , i might go down and do a wee bit weeding but right now its just time and water.I watered last night so im up to date and theres a chance of rain this weekend..soooo..might as well kick back and watch the World cup.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool it's been a nice day here  i'm not a big fan of football lol but when I come to the world cup I'm supporting anyone but England , so all the way USA ! Just don't think there's that much risk or adrenaline in football than what you get in downhill and FR mountain biking  but I'll probs watch it tonight, starts in 5 mins


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 12, 2010)

Aye , im the same Daz , no really bothered but ill watch anyway.Its way overhyped , neither team is anywhere near world class but itll be fun to watch England sweat against a diddy team


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 12, 2010)

Mt. Lions.... screw that i wouldn't go outside. I've been thinking of getting a nice Mt. bike, what two are you gonna throw in there?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 12, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Mt. Lions.... screw that i wouldn't go outside. I've been thinking of getting a nice Mt. bike, what two are you gonna throw in there?


think im gonna do rocklock and bubba kush, not sure yet though...might have to buy a new bulb, it wont turn on now 

cool what kind of biking do you do?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 12, 2010)

Hahah brill...did ye see the US goal Daz ? Hahahahaa typical England


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 12, 2010)

I ride motorized bikes but never a mountain bike just looks fun.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 12, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Mt. Lions.... screw that i wouldn't go outside. I've been thinking of getting a nice Mt. bike, what two are you gonna throw in there?


Mostly see those in winter but ive seen them in summer too.Bob cats and lynx as well , lots of nasty cats out there , bears too but they are very timid , no chance of seeing one other than by accident.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 12, 2010)

Do you live in the land of Oz? I would be one of those pale computer geeks if i lived around animals like that, would never leave the house. Lions and tiger and bears oh my...


----------



## thedaz (Jun 12, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Hahah brill...did ye see the US goal Daz ? Hahahahaa typical England


nah man, didnt bother watching it , watched Coming To America which has eddie murphy in it  funny film


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 12, 2010)

Sometimes it seems like it PN , in the evening twilight when the lightning bugs are out , its very much a fairys glen.With the critters..its a bit weird cos im not used to being around so many wild animals and it always surprises me..stuns me , when i see one.Theres an old ruined barn where vultures roost on the bone like rafters , i always think of them as those vultures from the jungle book cartoon , complete with liverpool accents


----------



## thedaz (Jun 12, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Sometimes it seems like it PN , in the evening twilight when the lightning bugs are out , its very much a fairys glen.With the critters..its a bit weird cos im not used to being around so many wild animals and it always surprises me..stuns me , when i see one.Theres an old ruined barn where vultures roost on the bone like rafters , i always think of them as those vultures from the jungle book cartoon , complete with liverpool accents


ever ventured in to wonder land?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 12, 2010)

I think i was there just earlier thanks to a triple perk peice, i'm still not back in kansas though. I transplanted my flower today  had an amazing root system could only see white on the bottom.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 12, 2010)

Every day is a day in Wonderland 

[video=youtube;EejZZwe1Ciw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EejZZwe1Ciw[/video]


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 12, 2010)

My dad has been front row for JA. He said people were just walkin around naked talking about mother earth.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 12, 2010)

lol wow thats seriously stoned stuff


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 12, 2010)

There is no god...if there is why would he let the church die!!!!!?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 12, 2010)

Just talked to my dad about woodstock...i guess him and his buddy were doin donuts in his freinds VW beetle and some naked guy ran up waving his arms yelling "NO NO DON'T HURT MOTHER EARTH!" they saw the same guy praying to the sun in the morning still butt naked. Thats were i got that bit about M.E. and naked people. I'll pray for your veggies and buds tonight boys.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Morning guys, got a letter from school, I've got the chance to study in a university in Georgia in the USA for an academic year . All o need to do is decide and sit a test in October. Every thing is paid for like tuition, accomodation and food by a rotary club . So any of yous been to Georgia?

I've got pics of the chillie plants, I'll post them up later


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

right guys , here are the pics




Small chillie on the oldest plant 


Oldest plant

Chillie poking through the dead flower 
Thick stem


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

right , my bulb is deffo fucked  

thinking about these ones http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190373432247
2x 85watt cfls , one 2700k and the other 6400k. I would probably run both at the same time to have a dual spectrum going on  but on the down side , my old bulb that broke was 125w with about 15000lumens , this means these ones arent as efficient as they only equal 10500lumens (running together) .


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice peppers and bulbs, Georgia is alright more tropical than the rest of the us, well humid and mosquito infested is what i mean by tropical. But its prolly awsome i was there about 7 years ago on my way to florida. Ahh florida, I remember flipping a 4ftx4ft board everyday and catch as many of the frogs and lizards that bolted every which way. I cannot tell if the cgurch survived its waterless sunbath.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 13, 2010)

Your peps are so unharmed, a couple knarly leaves on mine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yuFy_qjolU&feature=popular
The best part is 55 seconds in.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Nice peppers and bulbs, Georgia is alright more tropical than the rest of the us, well humid and mosquito infested is what i mean by tropical. But its prolly awsome i was there about 7 years ago on my way to florida. Ahh florida, I remember flipping a 4ftx4ft board everyday and catch as many of the frogs and lizards that bolted every which way. I cannot tell if the cgurch survived its waterless sunbath.


haha cool, im still deciding whether or not i want to go or not , im gonna do a bit research tonight i think


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Your peps are so unharmed, a couple knarly leaves on mine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yuFy_qjolU&feature=popular
> The best part is 55 seconds in.


cheers man  im gonna take a look at that vid


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 13, 2010)

wussup white girl!!!?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

Georgia is Ace Daz , you'll love it.If you like beaches and babes and partying theres no reason you wont like Ga mate

[video=youtube;_kI_GkosWio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kI_GkosWio&feature=related[/video]


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> wussup white girl!!!?


haha that was a funny vid man


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Georgia is Ace Daz , you'll love it.If you like beaches and babes and partying theres no reason you wont like Ga mate
> 
> [video=youtube;_kI_GkosWio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kI_GkosWio&feature=related[/video]


haha nice one FMK, sounds like a cool place. the letter says '' will stay on campus accomodation during the week and will stay with a local family on wekends''... right i dont really want to stay with a random family on the weekend but if they have a daughter the same age and quite nice looking then i see no reason why i shouldnt stay ...but only if they have a daughter the same age as me lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats a bit of a scunner , weekends at the local do gooders house.Its 50/50 if you even get on with them..oh dear.One thing i do know Daz , they love the Scots down south and no mistake.Pretty much anywhere here Scots are well recieved,more so down South.Chicks will sit there entranced while you just speak..talk a load of twaddle and they que up for more.Youll be fighting them off with a stick mate.

[video=youtube;Bomv-6CJSfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM[/video]


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Thats a bit of a scunner , weekends at the local do gooders house.Its 50/50 if you even get on with them..oh dear.One thing i do know Daz , they love the Scots down south and no mistake.Pretty much anywhere here Scots are well recieved,more so down South.Chicks will sit there entranced while you just speak..talk a load of twaddle and they que up for more.Youll be fighting them off with a stick mate.
> 
> [video=youtube;Bomv-6CJSfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM[/video]



haha thats a good tune there mate! really? didnt think us scots were that popular with americans, i know we are with the canadians  
Yeah i doubt i'll get along with them like. Ive been told people are very religious down south america?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 13, 2010)

My junior year we had a german girl and her house mom told her she would have the door locked until 4am and would be pissed if she didn't go enjoy herself. she could legaly drink in her country, maybe you will be as lucky. We went to her house and there were 3 great danes and one had the same name as me he was sniffing me and right when his nose went across that special pocket he didn't like me one bit.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> My junior year we had a german girl and her house mom told her she would have the door locked until 4am and would be pissed if she didn't go enjoy herself. she could legaly drink in her country, maybe you will be as lucky. We went to her house and there were 3 great danes and one had the same name as me he was sniffing me and right when his nose went across that special pocket he didn't like me one bit.


haha , thats amazing i hope if i decide to go, that i get a decent fake parents lol really? my dog loves the smell of ganj, tail wags , he sits ...he never gets any though lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha thats a good tune there mate! really? didnt think us scots were that popular with americans, i know we are with the canadians
> Yeah i doubt i'll get along with them like. Ive been told people are very religious down south america?


Youd be surprised Daz , where do you think the name hillbilly comes from ? Think about it mate , fact is it was Scots protestants that settled those parts.Its incorporated at the very grass roots level.There is a famous flag down south and a song about it called The Blue Flag , its a St Andrews cross buddy..do some google research on where the Scots settled in the US mate,mostly in the deep south,happily for me here in this part of Pa as well.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Youd be surprised Daz , where do you think the name hillbilly comes from ? Think about it mate , fact is it was Scots protestants that settled those parts.Its incorporated at the very grass roots level.There is a famous flag down south and a song about it called The Blue Flag , its a St Andrews cross buddy..do some google research on where the Scots settled in the US mate,mostly in the deep south,happily for me here in this part of Pa as well.


ah, didnt know that....so basically im a hillbilly? lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

thedaz said:


> ah, didnt know that....so basically im a hillbilly? lol



A prospect certainly , you'll see a lot of familiar names down there.Consider the rebel flag from the south , its a mix between the St Andrews cross and the stars and stripes.
Ive some photos from Ga...hawd on


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

aright, it does a bit


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 13, 2010)

A lot of people are scottish, I am but I'm also irish 3/32 native american and the list goes on. But i don't mind being a mutt. Wouldn't it suck if you did stroll to the US and got some chuchy fake parents with rules like "lights out at 8:30" oh boy that would be super.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> A lot of people are scottish, I am but I'm also irish 3/32 native american and the list goes on. But i don't mind being a mutt. Wouldn't it suck if you did stroll to the US and got some chuchy fake parents with rules like "lights out at 8:30" oh boy that would be super.


Yeah...the "churchy chics" are the ones most gaggin for it mate , into all sorts to get the drawers aff a wee Scotsman..tellin ye


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> A lot of people are scottish, I am but I'm also irish 3/32 native american and the list goes on. But i don't mind being a mutt. Wouldn't it suck if you did stroll to the US and got some chuchy fake parents with rules like "lights out at 8:30" oh boy that would be super.


fuck, that would be shit... if they took me to church id tell them straight out '' im not going, i never went there back home and ive never really believed so id be a hypocrit if i went'' . Dont get me wrong, i dont think theres anything wrong with churchy people but i hate being pestered by them ...


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Yeah...the "churchy chics" are the ones most gaggin for it mate , into all sorts to get the drawers aff a wee Scotsman..tellin ye


haha  this might work in my favour then lol


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> View attachment 991311View attachment 991301View attachment 991293View attachment 991290View attachment 991288View attachment 991282View attachment 991276View attachment 991266View attachment 991264View attachment 991262



nice photos man WTF?!?!?! aligators?????


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

thedaz said:


> nice photos man WTF?!?!?! aligators?????


Aye , and thats no the zoo mate , those things are everywhere theres water , lots of canals ans swamps , we found one in the swimming pool one morning,it got in but couldnt get out.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Aye , and thats no the zoo mate , those things are everywhere theres water , lots of canals ans swamps , we found one in the swimming pool one morning,it got in but couldnt get out.


 lol thats scary shit... all we have in scotland is the wild haggis , i know theres no such animal lol but i have been asked atleast 6 times '' so where can we find some haggis? like up in the hills or is there mmore chance of seeing them in the highlands?'' by tourists ... Ofcourse , i always say '' nah they only come out at night but i know some one who has a few, you can give them a call'' so i give them the butchers number


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

thedaz said:


> lol thats scary shit... all we have in scotland is the wild haggis , i know theres no such animal lol but i have been asked atleast 6 times '' so where can we find some haggis? like up in the hills or is there mmore chance of seeing them in the highlands?'' by tourists ... Ofcourse , i always say '' nah they only come out at night but i know some one who has a few, you can give them a call'' so i give them the butchers number


Theres other equally vicious critters and insects to keep your mind off the aligators Daz , but the babes man..think of the sun kissed babes..the beaches..

Thats a good one wi'the haggis lol , i didnt know they were nocturnal though..cool


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Theres other equally vicious critters and insects to keep your mind off the aligators Daz , but the babes man..think of the sun kissed babes..the beaches..
> 
> Thats a good one wi'the haggis lol , i didnt know they were nocturnal though..cool


what else is there? haha why would people think haggis is an animal lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

thedaz said:


> what else is there? haha why would people think haggis is an animal lol


Well..snakes..a lot of them , and get used to fearing spiders , no more catching them in a matchbox to release mate.The worst i experienced was nosseums ..yes..i know , it sounds like a wind up.. no see um s ..but they actually exist , youll never see what bit you but they leave a nasty welt , i counted 24 along my inner arm first time , looked like a smack junkie man.. noseeums.. worse than midges.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha why would people think haggis is an animal lol


It flys so i think its more a bird than animal , only short flights though


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Well..snakes..a lot of them , and get used to fearing spiders , no more catching them in a matchbox to release mate.The worst i experienced was nosseums ..yes..i know , it sounds like a wind up.. no see um s ..but they actually exist , youll never see what bit you but they leave a nasty welt , i counted 24 along my inner arm first time , looked like a smack junkie man.. noseeums.. worse than midges.


fuck sake.. Right let me get this straight, so snakes, aligators, spiders and these noseeums. As john smeaton would say '' if they mess with us, i'll set aboot them''


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> It flys so i think its more a bird than animal , only short flights though


 yeah man, obviously. Its got a snout aswell


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;f_meDV_-RnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_meDV_-RnM[/video]

this is a tune and a half like


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

Aye , thats so they can sniff out the thistles they crave , like the way a pig sniffs truffles.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> View attachment 991474
> 
> Aye , thats so they can sniff out the thistles they crave , like the way a pig sniffs truffles.


aye man, thats the one! although thats only a bairn, they get much bigger


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

We used to go poachin the haggis , i think January 25th is open season for them.Good with tumchies and 12 yr old


----------



## thedaz (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah man, we had a haggis farm, we would sheer their tartan fur and make kilts lol not like the cheap tartan tack now  .... well that a full blown scottish sarcastic conversation we had there FMK  but im gonna go for a kip


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 13, 2010)

We just ordered tartan paint for the rec room man.. ok Daz , take care , its finally stopped raining here.A full blown storm all day with lightning , thunder and way too much rain.Ill go survey the garden and see whats going on there.Catch ya later man


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 13, 2010)

Husky Cherry.GOM girls.Red and Green Bells.Baby Goliath. Yellow Pears. Now enjoy.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 13, 2010)

enjoy the pics.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> enjoy the pics.


Pics dont work dude, says invalid link ?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 14, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> View attachment 992273Husky Cherry.View attachment 992274GOM girls.View attachment 992275Red and Green Bells.View attachment 992276Baby Goliath.View attachment 992277 View attachment 992279Yellow Pears. Now enjoy.


nice pis man  they bells look good and so does the baby ganj plants


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

Some good looking plants there PN


----------



## thedaz (Jun 14, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> We just ordered tartan paint for the rec room man.. ok Daz , take care , its finally stopped raining here.A full blown storm all day with lightning , thunder and way too much rain.Ill go survey the garden and see whats going on there.Catch ya later man



FMK...i actually fell for that lol i feel stuipid


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

Did the salesman pitch a left handed paintbrush to go with it ? lol


----------



## thedaz (Jun 14, 2010)

haha.

If you were in a 30 man race and you overtook the second person, what place are you in?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

I suspect a trick answer here..but id be in 2nd place ?

Why is it better to have round manhole covers than square ones?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 14, 2010)

aye man 2nd place but most people i ask say first lol

im not sure? why?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

Woo hoo..i got one... a round manhole cover is best because a square one will slip and fall through on the diagonal , a round one cant slip and fall through  give us another..go on lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

How bout this one Daz 

If there are 3 apples and you take away 2, how many do you have?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 14, 2010)

two apples. What kind of treasure chest has no hinges and no corners but still has a golden treasure?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

An egg ? lol

Ok..here we go ..

A man was to be sentenced, and the judge told him, "You may make a statement. If it is true, I'll sentence you to four years in prison. If it is false, I'll sentence you to six years in prison." After the man made his statement, the judge decided to let him go free. What did the man say?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats tough.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 14, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> An egg ? lol
> 
> Ok..here we go ..
> 
> ...


fmk , I've heard this before but I've forgoten lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok guys He said, "You'll sentence me to six years in prison." If it was true, then the judge would have to make it false by sentencing him to four years. If it was false, then he would have to give him six years, which would make it true.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

Anybody watching the Italy game ? Germans looked good the other day.There was a good thread in the toke and talk that day Daz , probably be another on friday..hahhaha


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 14, 2010)

That was tricky, I'm guessing you've read The Hobbit. Daz do you see why I like your peppers, mine are all dirty and yours so clean.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

Daz polishes and dusts them every day PN , the ol'lemon pledge


----------



## thedaz (Jun 14, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> That was tricky, I'm guessing you've read The Hobbit. Daz do you see why I like your peppers, mine are all dirty and yours so clean.


Haha thanks man


----------



## thedaz (Jun 14, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Ok guys He said, "You'll sentence me to six years in prison." If it was true, then the judge would have to make it false by sentencing him to four years. If it was false, then he would have to give him six years, which would make it true.


That was tricky


Right you go in one hole but you come out of 3 holes, what are you in?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

Ahhhhh ya almost had me there Daz , its a jumper isnt it lol or a t shirt..same thing


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 14, 2010)

The church could possibly make it but it looks horrible, seedling leaves are shrivled up to the middle and the first set is half shrivled. I wouldn't mind if it did, then i could pop in the bubba


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 14, 2010)

This is the same one i posted last week , its hiding out in tomato town.Its coming on for such a young plant,whats odd is there are two others in pots outdoors which are a lot smaller and undeveloped and ive one other which was planted earlier than those under lights and its the smallest and most undeveloped of all,yet it seems the healthiest for some reason,really intense looking wee plant.Ill get pics of the others tomorrow.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats a beauty FMK, she is prolly diggin that rich native soil.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks PN , im hopeful for it , its in prime position for sunshine yet should remain well concealed.Ill keep updates with pics every few weeks,ive one or two others ill find places for and maybe hide another out among the peppers now they are getting taller.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 15, 2010)

Hope you find a good spot, you gonna use some LST.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi PN , yes i believe i will need to.Ive got the idea down , a bit like bonsai trees i think to a lesser degree.Itll be the first time ive tried so im open to ideas.I thought about using a wire coathanger , use the stiff wire.Other ideas include simply using string to "bend" and tie the tip downwards.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 15, 2010)

hey guys, nice plants FMK deffo do some lst man or topping or a combo of both i was at a uni open day today, went to HW there are 3 bars and a night club, shops and caffes in thisa uni ...all in a fucking uni lol 3 bars is just sottish culture like but in a uni.
fuck im quite stoned


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 15, 2010)

The booze should be a good bit cheaper too Daz , better than a masonic clubs prices lol and less polis  Im just packing a wee pipe , a wee puff and go get gasoline for the weeks yardwork.Thats one thing about here Daz , theres a petrol driven tool for every job lol  Chainsaws are ace , so are tractors , peeps here think im weird cos im aye volunteering to do yardwork..its so cool , a few beers and bowls and its done.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats not weird, I plan on moving in next to old people so I can help with their gardens. Then they will be saying "Hes such a nice boy."


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 15, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Thats not weird, I plan on moving in next to old people so I can help with their gardens. Then they will be saying "Hes such a nice boy."


Sweet , do a good job PN and they'll see you right,auld yins are like that.I never take money from this one dude who's 84 and has 26 acres , needs all the help he can get.Thing is though , he's always finding things he wants to give me.He gave me a pristine 1894 trapdoor springfield dude,beautiful condition.Also a Savage 12 gauge double barrel , the old hammer style..beuatiful,its about 90 years old.A Marlin .22 papoose in mint condition,still has the showroom stickers and tags,its from the 60's.
Old coins as well and an old stamp collection..ive been helping him out steady for 3 years.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 16, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Sweet , do a good job PN and they'll see you right,auld yins are like that.I never take money from this one dude who's 84 and has 26 acres , needs all the help he can get.Thing is though , he's always finding things he wants to give me.He gave me a pristine 1894 trapdoor springfield dude,beautiful condition.Also a Savage 12 gauge double barrel , the old hammer style..beuatiful,its about 90 years old.A Marlin .22 papoose in mint condition,still has the showroom stickers and tags,its from the 60's.
> Old coins as well and an old stamp collection..ive been helping him out steady for 3 years.
> 
> View attachment 996088


thats quite nice of him giving you them man, love the look of the 12gauge  crazy how guns are legal over there, but illegal here


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 16, 2010)

thedaz said:


> thats quite nice of him giving you them man, love the look of the 12gauge  crazy how guns are legal over there, but illegal here


Yeah.totally agree Daz , the auld guy is super cool.Guns here Daz..wow..no getting away from them.Im not a huge fan but these are collectors items.They all work though,very much so.
In other news today...lol..i got the bong i ordered Daz , its alright for what i paid.Kinda small maybe , a one hitter for sure.Ill give it its maiden voyage tonight


----------



## thedaz (Jun 16, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Yeah.totally agree Daz , the auld guy is super cool.Guns here Daz..wow..no getting away from them.Im not a huge fan but these are collectors items.They all work though,very much so.
> In other news today...lol..i got the bong i ordered Daz , its alright for what i paid.Kinda small maybe , a one hitter for sure.Ill give it its maiden voyage tonight


haha nice one you still got some left from that ounce? 
next week, me and a few mates are gonna get an ounce between us. So well be stocking up on blunt skins and fooood. Think we're gonna go into the park and have a bbq  if its nice weather


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh aye , theres only me that smokes Daz , ive about a half oz left yet and need to slow down a bit to make it last.The bong will help there,its difficult to cut back when the weathers so nice lol stoned to the bone doing the mowing 

How do you like the fitba top i got my wee nephew ? He lives in North Berwick and starts training with the Hibs youth squad pretty soon.I dont much like Hibs but dont dislike them either , good for the wee man to get in with any club so young as he is.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 16, 2010)

I would like it but I don't like soccer. I like to drive by my schools soccer team and yeall "Nice circle jerk fags!" They would be in a strech circle. One GOM is goin in the ground of my tomato town today the other is goin into the wild with a chicken wire body gaurd.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 16, 2010)

Soccer ? Nah..its football PN , the real football.The oldest clubs in Britain date back to when Americans were still living in mud huts mate.You'll notice football players are far more fit and athletic than say..perhaps an American football player.You should spend an hour watching the world cup and see if you come away with the same opinion.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 16, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Oh aye , theres only me that smokes Daz , ive about a half oz left yet and need to slow down a bit to make it last.The bong will help there,its difficult to cut back when the weathers so nice lol stoned to the bone doing the mowing
> 
> How do you like the fitba top i got my wee nephew ? He lives in North Berwick and starts training with the Hibs youth squad pretty soon.I dont much like Hibs but dont dislike them either , good for the wee man to get in with any club so young as he is.
> View attachment 996643


nice one, tell him to stick in with it man

im a jambo fan myself llike lol...not a big hibs fan


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 16, 2010)

Im a bit surprised myself Daz , all his uncles are either Rangers fans or Motherwell fans , but when it comes to a club scouting the wee fellas early , gotta take it when it comes.Im not overly pleased its Hibs..but im pleased for the wee man.That'll be the only San Jose Earthquakes jersey in North Berwick this summer im thinking , id like to get him the full USA world cup kit but i can only find cheap knock offs of it shipping from china. 


Reckon ill wise up and send his Ma the money to take him and get him kitted out in the new Scotland strip , havnt seen it lately.

Heres a pic of the bong i got this morning Daz , im giving it a trial run tonight using ice cubes and the best of the best of the buds i have , see how that goes 
 Groovy colours lol Yah Mon


----------



## thedaz (Jun 16, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Im a bit surprised myself Daz , all his uncles are either Rangers fans or Motherwell fans , but when it comes to a club scouting the wee fellas early , gotta take it when it comes.Im not overly pleased its Hibs..but im pleased for the wee man.That'll be the only San Jose Earthquakes jersey in North Berwick this summer im thinking , id like to get him the full USA world cup kit but i can only find cheap knock offs of it shipping from china.
> 
> 
> Reckon ill wise up and send his Ma the money to take him and get him kitted out in the new Scotland strip , havnt seen it lately.
> ...


thats good stuff man, your nephew might play for hibs professionaly 
looks like a good bong man


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 16, 2010)

I know those guys are in good shape I just don't enjoy watchin the sport. Over half the guys on the team are buddies and they know I'm only joking. Basketball is my cup of tea. Bong looks like a keeper.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 16, 2010)

thedaz said:


> thats good stuff man, your nephew might play for hibs professionaly
> looks like a good bong man


Ach..even if he did i wouldnt be too hard on him for that , nae xmas pressies but til he signs for a decent club..lol
At a young age its more about getting the training , i had a mate was S form for motherwell but it came to nothing , you are right Daz , gotta stick in or it wont happen.

Mind i posted a pic of an outdoor plant hidden amongst tomatos ? A fair wee size and those photos a day or two old now.Well..these plants here are from the same timeframe , one is under lights and you can see its tiny...really tiny..the other two are potted outdoors and only slightly bigger , the one in the ground is huge compared to these.Im most surprised at the one under the lights..its healthy looking but so tiny.





Ill catch ya later Daz , im off oot for more mowing , ill give ye's a report on how the bong works tonight after my curry...wooo hoooo...i can get pataks curry paste here Daz , make my own curry mate..lovely.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 16, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> I know those guys are in good shape I just don't enjoy watchin the sport. Over half the guys on the team are buddies and they know I'm only joking. Basketball is my cup of tea. Bong looks like a keeper.


Dont enjoy the beautiful game ??? tsk..whats wrong with that boy.. i'll check back in tonight PN and let you guys know how the bong is , its got bags of style..heres hoping


----------



## thedaz (Jun 16, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Ach..even if he did i wouldnt be too hard on him for that , nae xmas pressies but til he signs for a decent club..lol
> At a young age its more about getting the training , i had a mate was S form for motherwell but it came to nothing , you are right Daz , gotta stick in or it wont happen.
> 
> Mind i posted a pic of an outdoor plant hidden amongst tomatos ? A fair wee size and those photos a day or two old now.Well..these plants here are from the same timeframe , one is under lights and you can see its tiny...really tiny..the other two are potted outdoors and only slightly bigger , the one iView attachment 996875n the ground is huge compared to these.Im most surprised at the one under the lights..its healthy looking but so tiny.
> ...


 nice babies man! yeah pataks do amazing paste  do you get rogan josh over there? aye man give us a report


----------



## thedaz (Jun 16, 2010)

heres something for yous to read lol :

here drift sell that wild lettuce, but the company who sells it to them done it wrong. They sold them all the plant shit, your only meant to smoke the latex shit (opium) then comes from it 
Joe says:
probably beacause its not real :L
Daz says:
lol their stuff isnt lol but you can get opium lettuce 
Joe says:
im still wary about this like
Daz says:
lol apparently you CAN od on it lol
Joe says:
haha wtf
Daz says:
wtf, they sell this stuff called 'mayan dream resin'' (fake hash) 3g costs 34quid:S you can get an ounce of soapy for that
Joe says:
whys can in CAPS
Daz says:
to emphasise for dramatic effect
lol
you cant od on ganj (illegal) but you can od on wild lettuce (legal)
Joe says:
very valid
Daz says:
indeed
and its addictive, which ganj isnt that addictive
Joe says:
hmm
Daz says:
i should be head of the DAC like
Joe says:
daz and cannabis
Daz says:
lol
didnt realise that
Drugs advisory council, but daz and cannabis works fine too
Joe says:
here theres more deaths from khat than herion
Daz says:
aye? thats strange:S
but khat is like 1 ?
like least 
Joe says:
exactly
40000 from khat and like 800 from h
Daz says:
fuck sake lol
Joe says:
i was thinking oh was sounds minted then looked at the deaths but its probably still minted
Daz says:
lol :L


----------



## thedaz (Jun 16, 2010)

Daz says:
lol :L
just had an idea for a tv programe
or film
Joe says:
shoot
Daz says:
around the world in 80 tokes
like travel to 80 countries and just get high
and film it
Joe says:
and smoke 80 different strains 
Daz says:
iyeah lol
but use a hot air balloon
to travel
like ' around the world in 80 days'
but this will be wayy better
i think people will pay to see stoners floating about in a balloon stoned as fuck
Joe says:
haha yeah best stoner vehicle
Daz says:
yeah lol 
Joe says:
sorry im playing internet checkers 
Daz says:
lol
here im away , gonna get a hot airballoon and some ganj
jk
but this should be done lol id pay to watch that shit
Joe says:
lol defo c ya later man
Daz says:
cya the morn , are you going to pd ? 
Joe says:
nah dont think so
Daz says:
nice one, ill go home 4th then lol
Joe says:
same
Daz says:
anyway catch you later
Joe says:
at lunch actually
Daz says:
yeah
but thats 4th lol?
Joe says:
nah thats lunch 
Daz says:
but lunch is 4th
lol
Joe says:
hmm nah lunch
after 4th
Daz says:
lol
cool, right cya the morn...say night night to the trainwrecks!
Joe says:
haha theres only one
Daz says:
lol
TR and rocklock then 
cya man
Joe says:
ill tell them about uncle daz
Daz says:
lol tell them that one day your gonna cut them and smoke the fuck out of them 
right cya man
Joe says:
nah theyr too young to handle that


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Aye..the bongs the dogs nuts , absolutely.Id forgotten what a blast comes off a bong..man..and using ice , so smooth..i wasnt aware id taken any smoke until me heid exploded..cool


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate it when I take to long of a bong rip don't feel it till it leaves the lungs, almost fall over holding it in. lactuca virosa, does it grow everywere? Or just were your perched. Second best part is you can drop it FMK.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 16, 2010)

Im lovin the bong PN , very much so.A bigger stone than ive had for ages.The ice really does the trick.


----------



## parabear (Jun 16, 2010)

growing chilis indoors is a lot like growing pot... though do best ~85 degrees, ~40-60% rh.

Habaneros thrive in hot weather. As with all peppers, the habanero does well in an area with good morning sun and in soil with a pH level around 5 to 6 (slightly acidic). The habanero should be watered only when dry. Overly moist soil and roots will produce bitter-tasting peppers.
Habanero bushes are good candidates for a container garden. They can live many years in pots or other growing containers at proper temperature.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 17, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> I hate it when I take to long of a bong rip don't feel it till it leaves the lungs, almost fall over holding it in. lactuca virosa, does it grow everywere? Or just were your perched. Second best part is you can drop it FMK.


yeah man it grows everywhere lol, nah i was just stoned lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 17, 2010)

Cheers for the info parabear , interesting handle mate.The only down side to Habenaro's ive found is they are too musky which coupled with the intense heat i find is pants , call me lightweight but i prefer the sharp crisp clean taste of jalopeno or Thai geen , Hanoi red , serranos.

Alright Daz ? Cracking day here buddy , just about to go down the garden , ill get some pics.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 17, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Cheers for the info parabear , interesting handle mate.The only down side to Habenaro's ive found is they are too musky which coupled with the intense heat i find is pants , call me lightweight but i prefer the sharp crisp clean taste of jalopeno or Thai geen , Hanoi red , serranos.
> 
> Alright Daz ? Cracking day here buddy , just about to go down the garden , ill get some pics.



aye man, its been 25*C here the day got a party the morns night, should be gooood 


wee update:

had to tie some of my planys up


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 17, 2010)

My pop says peppers don't seem to do well with high mineral content, I'm watching a documentary on chem trails and it is effed.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 17, 2010)

thedaz said:


> aye man, its been 25*C here the day got a party the morns night, should be gooood
> 
> 
> wee update:
> ...


They must be getting big noo then Daz ? Noo..i dont know if its right or wrong but i try to tie all my plants to a stake the same time it goes in the ground.I always figured it gives it more support which might equal less stress resulting in more growth..ive no real way of knowing if my theory is correct other than if i didnt stake them chances are the wind would snap them.




PinchedNerve said:


> My pop says peppers don't seem to do well with high mineral content, I'm watching a documentary on chem trails and it is effed.


What do they figure a chem trail is then PN ?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 17, 2010)

They think it is a conditioning of human health, respitory deaths went from #8 killer of americans to #3, in albuquerque 5-6 percent of children ages 5-8 had asthma now it is 70 percent. And weather modifcation. and the EPA refused to do an analysis of the trails because its not policy???? New world order? I don't know what to think of it.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 17, 2010)

Look up "Aerosol Crimes-Clifford E. Carnicom" some disturbing stuff.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 17, 2010)

what are these chem trails? ive heard of it but what are they?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 17, 2010)

This is what i was meaning Daz , those pics of the wee baby plants , and this plant , they all were planted at the same time.Theres some difference and no mistake.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 17, 2010)

looking good FMK, i see what you mean ive still not got my light ill get it soon


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 17, 2010)

I dont understand whats going on with the one i have under the lamps Daz , it looks dormant but perfectly healthy , i just let it carry on.Its not even stretching to the light so im thinking im well spaced with it.That one out in the garden though , perfect spot surrounded by tomato plants but open spaced enough..just enough , to allow sunlight right to the wee plant.Ill be looking to top it at some point , i seen a method that looks good and gives 4 main buds instead of one if it werent topped , im unsure as yet when this topping should take place , any ideas Lads ?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 17, 2010)

id say around 6 or 7th node look for uncle bens topping techniques


----------



## thedaz (Jun 17, 2010)

how many hours a day you got it under lights man? 
coz i usually do 18/6 for veg . Are you using fluros?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 17, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html here it is


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 17, 2010)

thedaz said:


> id say around 6 or 7th node look for uncle bens topping techniques


Me Uncy Ben ? lol i thought it was rice he was intae .. ok will do Daz , thanks.The one under lights , its just growlights Daz on for probably near 16 hours and off , on a timer.Its done nothing , looks a couple days old but its more like a couple of weeks..weird..looks healthy though.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 17, 2010)

hmmm:S strange


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe its a magic bean  Itll stay really small but perfectly formed and the tiniest wee buds just enough for a bongfull ..amazing gear , just a toke does ye..heres hoping eh


----------



## thedaz (Jun 17, 2010)

aye man. Guys i might not be on for a while, shit has hit the fan over hear. But i will return!
should be back next week.
sorry.

peace 

Daz


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 17, 2010)

Farewell for now Daz, hopefully the shit don't stink. Maybe to much water, but I've seen those enough for a joint girls growin on here. And the chem trails- I couldn't find a legit explination but it can't be good.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 17, 2010)

thedaz said:


> aye man. Guys i might not be on for a while, shit has hit the fan over hear. But i will return!
> should be back next week.
> sorry.
> 
> ...


Oh dear . . . good luck with that Daz , take care mate.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha sorry guys, false alram lol my mum was like yeah the police came up asking where you were when you were out. I get paranoid so easily but that's because I had to pock up a half ounce for a pal from someone and there were alot of police about the street . But it had nothin to with that lol when I found out what they wanted I was like " tHank fuck". All they wanted was a statement because I seen a bus crash into a bustop and I said to someone I'd be a whitness to what happened lol didn't think thEyd actually come up lol


----------



## thedaz (Jun 18, 2010)

So every things is fine although they told me to get rid of the pineapple express when they came into my room lol but that's ALL the did! I was supprised how sound they werE  they just sort of laughed  didn't write it down or that


----------



## thedaz (Jun 18, 2010)

So back to normal. So in aprox 10 mins I will be getting sloshed  cheers for thE concern


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 18, 2010)

thedaz said:


> So every things is fine although they told me to get rid of the pineapple express when they came into my room lol but that's ALL the did! I was supprised how sound they werE  they just sort of laughed  didn't write it down or that


WoW ..pretty cool Daz , i remember once when i lived in Va and cops arrived looking for a neighbors stolen pump shotgun , i didnt know anything about it , i didnt even know he had it stolen.The guy used to get drunk and fire it off down by the marina..bad news..it was apartments.Cops were checking every door and asking if they could look around , aye nae bother says i , so they had a wee rake about and its then i notice ive left the bong on top of the fridge in plain view.
Cops were plain clothes too..all he said about the bong was "im surprised you can afford to smoke that with the price of rent here" heh heh heh..didnt bother with it and left.

There was usually 3 or 4 lbs of primo grass in the kitchen at any given time , whizz...cid..the lot..i got real lucky that day.I dont know if the drunk indian guy ever did get his gun back , he probably dropped it in the bay hammered and spaced it out man..a real asshole to bring in cops like that mind.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 18, 2010)

That is the coolest Daz, I would have gotten charged here cops here are pricks when they drive by they just stare until they can't bend they neck anymore. And I believe they get off to fucking with teens, got pulled over for jay walking on a residencial street obviously to see if he could smell weed or alchohol, he even called in backup.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 18, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> That is the coolest Daz, I would have gotten charged here cops here are pricks when they drive by they just stare until they can't bend they neck anymore. And I believe they get off to fucking with teens, got pulled over for jay walking on a residencial street obviously to see if he could smell weed or alchohol, he even called in backup.


As bad as that PN..wow..I hardly ever see a cop around here , i found a purse one afternoon in the strip mall parking lot , took it to the cop shop on a tuesday mid afternoon and it was closed , nobody there.The only time i see cops is when school lets out , they do the crossing guard bit.And thats only if im out and about.Its 3 years this fall ive been here this time and ive not had a single cop speak to me or check me out , been in 9 states too , usually high and carrying.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 18, 2010)

thedaz said:


> So back to normal. So in aprox 10 mins I will be getting sloshed  cheers for thE concern


Hahaha ye sloshed yet ? lol i might have some kaluah later on , might bbq..its almost 90 degrees here mate..might even be , watching the fitba..hahahahaha Go Algeria !! Come oan the Algies


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah I have plenty of stories, I was in a buddies car and a cop followed us from one end of town to the other and pulled us over and said the tail light was out and gave a warning we checked right after nothing wrong with the lights. They also have completely unmarked cars, a gang of them. Glad to here you have no worries. What does sloshed mean?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 19, 2010)

Haha Sloshed usually means a few drinks PN , i suppose it could also mean ripped from a few smokes.A beautiful day here buddy , ill get some pics today down the garden.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 19, 2010)

Sounds good, sun is playing peek a boo here then there will be more rain, but I was praying for rain today.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 19, 2010)

Watching some "football" on ABC it is actually not as bad as I thought not bad at all. I hate the Lakers but I love Ron Artest.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 19, 2010)

awwww hey guys. Right had 15 bottles of stella and 2 bottles of magners, then this girls from school was like 'daz you ok? want some voddy?' i was already quite pished like and i was like 'Ayeeee' so we were drinking voddy out of a mug lol then later on i was paraleticly drunk, on the ground...

but now... hangover


----------



## thedaz (Jun 19, 2010)

a fuckin brill night though, had a wee mental rave.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 19, 2010)

Alright guys ? Cracking day here , serious sunshine.Heres some of the plants i put in , coming along.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice and I see your lil girl is growing steadily. Oh boy I hate vodka, I stick to the summer ale.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 20, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> View attachment 1002121Alright guys ? Cracking day here , serious sunshine.Heres some of the plants i put in , coming along.
> 
> View attachment 1002104


 looking good man


----------



## thedaz (Jun 20, 2010)

ill get pics upsoon guys, been at the beach today , been a sunny day, got my dad a 'Pure' sound system thing for fathersday


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 20, 2010)

Make sure you shine those leaves for me, my dad got a new lunch box and a spotless house. Went to a 21 and over party last night most crackin party I've been to but 2 ex girlfreinds there.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 20, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Make sure you shine those leaves for me, my dad got a new lunch box and a spotless house. Went to a 21 and over party last night most crackin party I've been to but 2 ex girlfreinds there.


haha nice one do you think its safe enough for me to post pics from fiday night up on this? i just found me phone , 12 new texts from saturday morning most of them saying shit like ''orite daz, manage to get home?''... apparently i pulled  so thats goood shit


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Aye man..get them up , you can aye take them down again later , nae harm in a pic or two


----------



## thedaz (Jun 20, 2010)

right, here they are...had to blank some faces out (still para)

__ __
but guess what one i am lol....give yous a clue (O) (O) < trippin lol
U
____


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Fucks sake Daz , how many peeps were in that one room ? ..and trippin...whoa..lol. Yer the one withe the specks drawn on ?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 20, 2010)

looks like a ball were are all the ladies? My buddy turns 21 at midnight so it looks like i'm getting sloshed tonight.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol yeah man good guess. Here were quite alot of nice girls there but The room we were in was playing mainly trance and dubstep , the guy actually had a pretty big house the whole year was there so I'd say about 140 people were in the house


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 21, 2010)

Happy days lads , i went and got a huge hose yesterday.Enough to stretch from the backdoor faucet to the garden with ease.No more carrying 1 gallon containers and always short on water.Itll be both accurate and timely now,perfect timing cos all the plants are really stretching now.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 21, 2010)

```
<object classid='clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000' codebase='http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=10,0,0,0' width='300' height='390' id='playlistwidget' align='middle' ><param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always' /><param name='movie' value='http://playlistwidget.clubcreate.com/v1/playlistwidget.swf?artistId=dubstep&trackID=90947430-7d5e-1d5e-ae17-74686564617a&userID=thedaz&init=http://api.clubcreate.com/init/playlistwidget/dubstep'/> <param name='quality' value='high' /><param name='bgcolor' value='#000000' /><embed src='http://playlistwidget.clubcreate.com/v1/playlistwidget.swf?artistId=dubstep&trackID=90947430-7d5e-1d5e-ae17-74686564617a&userID=thedaz&init=http://api.clubcreate.com/init/playlistwidget/dubstep'quality='high' bgcolor='#000000' width='300' height='390' name='playlistwidget' align='middle' allowScriptAccess='always' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' /></object>
```
nice one FMK


----------



## thedaz (Jun 21, 2010)

tried to upload one of my tunes...but it wont let me


----------



## thedaz (Jun 22, 2010)

right chillies are getting big(ish) will put pic up the night


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 22, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing them Daz , seriously.When i come home some day i intend growing all kinds of chillis there so this is very helpful.Ill get some pics of mine today as well.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 22, 2010)

haha nice one FMK 

here are some pics.

Wee young ones











 Just got another letter about going to georgia, think im gonna grab the chance and just take it !



So, see the biggest chillie, will it get any bigger because im planning on harvesting when they are green and not red


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 22, 2010)

Looking good Daz , a bit peely wally fer colour mind , the leafs not so much the chillis , those will be nice i bet.Im pretty surprised at how well they have done in a short span of time.
Good news here is i spotted my first actual tomatos today...woo hoooo..theres a few of them,bad news is i got stung by poisen ivy...thats a bugger..its a bit like stinging nettles really..quite vicious.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 22, 2010)

Nettles growing big 9 foot patches here, I ran through them short sleeved worst hour and a half ever. I ate my first ripe mater yesterday was a husky cherry and it was delicous. FMK is right that thing took off.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 22, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Looking good Daz , a bit peely wally fer colour mind , the leafs not so much the chillis , those will be nice i bet.Im pretty surprised at how well they have done in a short span of time.
> Good news here is i spotted my first actual tomatos today...woo hoooo..theres a few of them,bad news is i got stung by poisen ivy...thats a bugger..its a bit like stinging nettles really..quite vicious.


 haha nice one, how many tomatoes do you think youll get? aye the colour looks strange on the pics, got a yellow tint lol like the letter i got looks yellow in the pics but its actaully white  
poison ivy...sounds bad nettels are a pain in the arse like. What do ivys actually do to you? just sting?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 22, 2010)

Just counted 27 flowers on one mater vine alright tiger bloom. I typed stinging nettle on google and the first pick is the culprit I also topped some of them at the patch to see if they would get more than one main stalk.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 22, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Just counted 27 flowers on one mater vine alright tiger bloom. I typed stinging nettle on google and the first pick is the culprit I also topped some of them at the patch to see if they would get more than one main stalk.


cool.  so how would you go about topping a chilli plant? take it that it's the same as ganj plants?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 22, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha nice one, how many tomatoes do you think youll get? aye the colour looks strange on the pics, got a yellow tint lol like the letter i got looks yellow in the pics but its actaully white
> poison ivy...sounds bad nettels are a pain in the arse like. What do ivys actually do to you? just sting?


Im no sure Daz what the poisen ivy will do , it was itchy as hell for a day and today its like blisters forming and bursting , much like stinging nettles but maybe lasts longer.Its not a good thing,i mean..im lucky , i only got a taste of it across my foot.I couldnt imagine getting it all over , that would be misery.
I forgot to say Congrats on the letter man , i hope you go for it , you wont regret it man , could be some great times.

Thing about the poisen ivy Daz..it doesnt sting , you dont even know it touched you for a day or so , then all hell breaks loose , thats been my experience.It looks like ordinary ivy , nothing about it to sting , that comes later.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 22, 2010)

thedaz said:


> cool.  so how would you go about topping a chilli plant? take it that it's the same as ganj plants?


I would think so Daz , itll force it to be bushier , might be worth a crack.I know for my sweet peppers i will top them to do the same thing.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 22, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> I would think so Daz , itll force it to be bushier , might be worth a crack.I know for my sweet peppers i will top them to do the same thing.


cool man, think ill do topping in my grow cab when its finnished  

And cheers man, im deffo leaning towards going there like. But the thing is i'd hate to go there and find that i would want to stay there because my brother's girlfriend's brother went to NZ for a year and didnt bother coming back and when my brother and his girlfriend went to Goa in india they said that they wanted to move there. I just dont want to leave family and friends back in Edinburgh. But im high and i think too much soo, think ill just go with the flow 

By the way, do yous get Bravo tv? there an insane programe on called sparticas blood and sand :O its like 300 but a programe


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 22, 2010)

Its on showtime here I've watched them all with my lil bro. My peppers seem to fork more and more as it grows topping doesn't seem to be needed but let us know how it goes. That might be the case but if you were to come here you would leave early.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 22, 2010)

Ach..in an ideal world nobody would need to leave home Daz , on the other hand its human nature to do so , Scots are particularly noted as great travellers and adventurers so its kinda in the blood , dont fight it mate.If its meant to be itll happen , whats for ye wont go by ye kinda thing.Bottem line to it is home is never that far away Daz , never was.

Oh..an interesting tidbit concerning the poisen ivy , im told somewhat late that by scratching the itchy poisen ivy'ed skin then touching elsewhere spreads the itch and blisters..lovely...doesnt take much imagination to realise its nasty stuff right enough , much worse than stinging nettles.Apparantly this sore and blisters itchy bit can carry on for 10 days...fucks sake..


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 22, 2010)

So that makes the nettles fun.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 23, 2010)

Exactly right PN , nettles are absolute luxery compared to this , its gotten worse as time goes by.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 23, 2010)

People eat em too imagine ivy down the hatch, My GOM in the garden is drooping I think its a bit moist hopefully its sunny tomorrow.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah...lol , id hate to be the prep chef in a kitchen cooking nettles man.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 23, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Yeah...lol , id hate to be the prep chef in a kitchen cooking nettles man.


 Think ive had nettle tea before  cant remember if it was nice or not though.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 23, 2010)

I knew a lassie in Dunoon mate that would make magic mushroom tea , then chill it over ice like iced tea..amazing


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 23, 2010)

The root is an old remedy for prostate issues, boom tea ahh that was a good day. GOM is just fine now.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 23, 2010)

ive never had mushie tea man, had fresh and dried liberty caps though
also had amanita muscari (fly agaric)  ill try and get some pics, the place i go biking is full of fly agarics and liberties


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 23, 2010)

I bet the liberty cap mushrooms is what im on about Daz , they looked a bit like a liberty cap now you mention it.I see those a lot on old coins,both US and UK , Mexico too..probably loads of countries used it at some point.

Looks like FMK will be scoffing fresh homegrown tomatos soon


----------



## OhGr (Jun 23, 2010)

Bought me a Jalapeno plant today. Gonna plant it and see what grows.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 23, 2010)

Jalapenos will prolly grow OhGr. Those are some beautiful maters my man I'll be slicing goliaths for burgers soon here.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 23, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Bought me a Jalapeno plant today. Gonna plant it and see what grows.


Keep us posted on progress OhGr , ive a few Jalopeno plants out there and have had some success with them..bit mixed,last years plant was a moster and yielded loads though.



PinchedNerve said:


> Jalapenos will prolly grow OhGr. Those are some beautiful maters my man I'll be slicing goliaths for burgers soon here.


Yeah man PN , its going to be so nice to have real tomatos on a burger again , ive got lettuce out there too.Weber standing by..


----------



## thedaz (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice pics FMK  got more open flowers on my chilli plants 
nice one OhGr, keep us updated 

got a joke for yous 

My job is so fucking unbelievable. I'll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless.The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on make-up.She is extremely self-centred and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself.She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet.Her career opportunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10.I'm not sure she even showers, much less shaves her "womanly" parts.I think she might be a lesbian, because every time we drive by the hardware store she moans like a cat in heat.But the jewel of the crowd has got to be the fucking stoner. And this guy is more than just your average pothead.In fact, he is baked before he comes to work, during work, and I'm sure after work.He probably hasn't been sober any time in the last ten years, and he's only 22.He dresses like a beatnik throwback from the 1960's, and to make things worse, he brings his big fucking dog to work.Every fucking day I have to look at this huge Great Dane walk around half-stoned from the second-hand smoke.Hell, sometimes I even think it's trying to talk with its constant bellowing.Also, both of them are constantly hungry, requiring multiple stops to McDonald's and Burger King, every single fucking day.Anyway, I drive these fucktards around in my van and we solve mysteries and shit.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 24, 2010)

Hahahahaha that looks like its the work of this dude man..he called up one of the television preachers ya know...and he got on air telling the preacher what a hard life he had on the wrong side pf philadelphia , about guys causing trouble in the neighborhood and how all that changed by the grace of God and his Aunty in California....well..the preacher was lapping this shit up man , coaxing the dude on to tell more..the rest of the world in stitches rolling about the floor laughing because it was a prankster describing the fresh prince of belair theme song...so funny.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 24, 2010)

Haha yeah man , I think it is lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;BZUB0kLLBUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZUB0kLLBUA[/video]


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;ef3K-EB4Ryk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef3K-EB4Ryk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 24, 2010)

Scooby DOOBY Doo! That vid is rich dude, yo home to belair.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 24, 2010)

Im pretty sure its the same dude from the first video telling her in the 2nd video its a prank , he got them again lol very funny , i used to love the telephone pranks but tv pranks are better


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 24, 2010)

Agreed, there is a bit of streching going on due to overcast but full sun today. Corn is 4ft watermelons look like bushes and im pretty sure this will be the peppers first enoyable day 90 degrees, better stay this way from here on out. I'll try to get some pics soon.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 24, 2010)

Ive never had any luck with watermelon PN , whats the secret ? Ive tried and failed every time , i tried pumpkins too..loads of vines and flowers , not one pumpkin.Yet i can grow zucchinni..The watermelon doesnt even get past sprouting size..just dies


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 24, 2010)

Well I got some pumpkins too, it seems it was over night but there were four sprouts of the melon and they were very slow at first but now well established. I made two small mounds of dirt and planted then once they were up for a bit I made pools in the mound around them for water to collect and soak in. I made the pools with the end of a broom stick did the same between my corn rows.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok..reckon ill give it a go , we are still fairly early in the season here , itll be nice , real nice til end of October and maybe into November , 2009 we had sunshine right up til Christmas , it only really begins to get cold here and vicious in January and it gets pretty bad.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 24, 2010)

El Nino gave us a mild winter here, but when thats not happening oh man it get terrible, becomes one big sheet of ice and snow. Its very pretty when the sun come out in the winter though.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 24, 2010)

Yo guys, funny vids fmk lol starting to nottice more chillies and flowers 

Got another thing 

This is the transcript of the ACTUAL radio conversation of a US naval ship with Canadian authorities off the coast of Newfoundland in October 1995.Radio conversation released by the Chief of Naval Operations 10-10-95.

Canadians: Please divert your course 15 degrees to the South to avoid a collision.
Americans: Recommend you divert your course 15 degrees to the North to avoid a collision.
Canadians: Negative. You will have to divert your course 15 degrees to the South to avoid a collision.
Americans: This is the Captain of a US Navy ship. I say again, divert YOUR course.
Canadians: No. I say again, you divert YOUR course.
Americans: THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER USS LINCOLN, THE SECOND LARGEST SHIP IN THE UNITED STATES' ATLANTIC FLEET. WE ARE ACCOMPANIED By THREE DESTROYERS, THREE CRUISERS AND NUMEROUS SUPPORT VESSELS. I DEMAND THAT YOU CHANGE YOUR COURSE 15 DEGREES NORTH, I SAY AGAIN, THAT'S ONE FIVE DEGREES NORTH, OR COUNTERMEASURES WILL BE UNDERTAKEN TO ENSURE THE SAFETY OF THIS SHIP.
Canadians: This is a lighthouse. Your call.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats americans in powerful positions for you, very funny though. I will never join the military just filled out my selective service a while back, if there is a draft I won't go. I'm printing that for my dad to read.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 25, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> [video=youtube;BZUB0kLLBUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZUB0kLLBUA[/video]



here, he's basically just said that only the christian god is the real god :S lol still funny shit though


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 25, 2010)

Hahahaha great stuff Daz , i love the guys deadpan face all through it , right lads , lets get busy with those emails hahahahaa 

Dear Mr Kanobi , idm writing to tell you of my wonderful experience and how i embraced all things and my fellow man , im perhaps on the thin side and tall for my age so i often have difficultires when entering say for instance a movie theatre.
At times im so cramped in the seating arrangement that my body cant help but release foul odious gases...



Hahah Skinny Malinky long legs , big banana feet , went to the pictures and couldny get a seat , when the picture started skinny malinky farted ..hahahha an oldie but i bet he dont catch that one , needs polishing.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 25, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Hahahaha great stuff Daz , i love the guys deadpan face all through it , right lads , lets get busy with those emails hahahahaa
> 
> Dear Mr Kanobi , idm writing to tell you of my wonderful experience and how i embraced all things and my fellow man , im perhaps on the thin side and tall for my age so i often have difficultires when entering say for instance a movie theatre.
> At times im so cramped in the seating arrangement that my body cant help but release foul odious gases...
> ...


Lol that's quite good, we should actually sent some in  I'll try and make one too.
well guys i took one chilli off my oldest plant today for fajitas


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 25, 2010)

Magic Daz , every year the first chilli picked i eat raw , it gives me a sense of how to use them in cooking.It doesnt have to mean eat the whole thing , take a bite , crunch it and enjoy its sharp crisp taste , your cooking will be the better for it as you'll know exactly how hot they are.

Yeah...we gotta do one of the pranks man , the scooby doo one would be perfect but maybe already used , we need our own.Ill try to think of one today too..a beauty that will work.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 25, 2010)

Dear soandso, when I was younger I watched your program everyday, but when I became of age my Mormon father sent me on my mission to the very enchanting city of Agrabah. It was there that I met my best freind who was on the wrong path, the day I met Abu he showed me how to steal. I did not enjoy theiving but I had no other choice. Until one day an evil catholic preist named Jafar and he offered to show me an unlimited treasure in the desert. Upon entering this hellish cave with only Abu to company me I felt the power of god pulsing through me, it turned out to be a man named Carpet swirling around me in the dark. I asked our new freind if he knew were to find the lamp with the angel trapped inside. 

I see what you mean about polishing. This would be great though. My dad says that navy convo is fake by the way.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 25, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Dear soandso, when I was younger I watched your program everyday, but when I became of age my Mormon father sent me on my mission to the very enchanting city of Agrabah. It was there that I met my best freind who was on the wrong path, the day I met Abu he showed me how to steal. I did not enjoy theiving but I had no other choice. Until one day an evil catholic preist named Jafar and he offered to show me an unlimited treasure in the desert. Upon entering this hellish cave with only Abu to company me I felt the power of god pulsing through me, it turned out to be a man named Carpet swirling around me in the dark. I asked our new freind if he knew were to find the lamp with the angel trapped inside.
> 
> I see what you mean about polishing. This would be great though. My dad says that navy convo is fake by the way.


Haha that one would work perfectly PN yeah I think it s fake , I found it on some site lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 25, 2010)

Aye , yer Dad is right PN , heres a link http://www.snopes.com/military/lighthouse.asp


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 25, 2010)

Dear Mr Kanobi ,
ive been a fan of your programme for quite some time now and find in these times when making ones way in the world pretty much takes all one has got its nice to be able to "get away".Taking a break from my worries enjoying your show sure has helped a lot.
You always seem glad we've tuned in and pleased to see us , almost like you know we viewers , and you know , its good to go where one feels welcome.I belive your show has that quality.
best regards and warm wishes
Norm Peterson


----------



## thedaz (Jun 25, 2010)

Haha nice one. I still can't think of any family guy been done? Or south park ?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol...good choices Daz , go for it ..how come i dont have a emoticon function , do you have one ?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 26, 2010)

Noticed a wonderful thing today, pistils on both the ladies.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 26, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Lol...good choices Daz , go for it ..how come i dont have a emoticon function , do you have one ?


 Haha I'll give them a try  
got a hangover again had an unplanned visit from friends so we just stayed in and got pished lol

yeah I don't either I just use the : and the ). To make  . So :+)=

but if you go to "advance" there are other ones


----------



## thedaz (Jun 26, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Noticed a wonderful thing today, pistils on both the ladies.


Nice one PN  congratulations on the lassie


----------



## thedaz (Jun 26, 2010)

Right guys harvested another chilli  
quick question, can you use the seeds inside the chillies and grow more plants?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 26, 2010)

thedaz said:


> Right guys harvested another chilli
> quick question, can you use the seeds inside the chillies and grow more plants?


Good question Daz , i think it depends on the seed used for the original plant.If its an heirloom seed (natural unmodified) then definately yes , if its a genetic modified type which a lot are i dont think so.
The technique is to dry them naturally , then simulate winter by keeping them in the fridge over winter or freezer , in spring bring them out and give them a try.

What i know is where i planted tomatos last year i have loads of tomatos growing wild , just from seeds dropped to the ground last year.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's a picture of my Jalapeno plant.View attachment 1013559


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 26, 2010)

Dont know why but the pics dont work OhGr , says i followed an invalid link


----------



## OhGr (Jun 26, 2010)

Try now, I fixed it... I think.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice , really nice.Are you growing it to completion indoors ?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 26, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Here's a picture of my Jalapeno plant.View attachment 1013559


Nice healthy looking plant man what strain is the seedling next to it?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 26, 2010)

Yup shes a beauty, FMK you said you never got blooms when you did peppers inside? wonder why that is. I'm seeing a ton of chem trails being laid down this week my dad says they are unmarked.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 26, 2010)

Aye , but i didnt have it under lights PN , just in a pot in the rec room as an ornamental plant.I kept it indoors for a year or so and it was spindly , curious thing was when i planted it outdoors it produced a few dozen chillis , but instead of green turning to red they came out red from the start.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 26, 2010)

That is strange. read an article about your buddies town, Pasco has grown 83% in the last ten years. Last time I went there I thought I was in mexico so many non english speaking people.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 26, 2010)

Ya know , thats what my buddy says too , both about the immigrants and the population explosion.A lot of it is down to the Hanford project i suspect,i was invited out there last year to work and its good money but i dont fancy cleaning up nuke material , thats why its good money.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a freind there as well he got stabbed a couple times on new years, guess its gang shit.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 26, 2010)

I dont know which part of Pasco my buddy is PN , i suspect its not in town or anything.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 26, 2010)

Its all conected but from the free way its in sections. With Those wages hes prolly in a nice home, plenty of them out there.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 26, 2010)

Dunno , he's only been working there maybe a year , he has always lived there though.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 26, 2010)

ah i love this thread. lover hearing you scots talk.. its fun just dont have enough time to read through the whole thread. maybe when i can smoke ill get real baked and read through it


----------



## OhGr (Jun 27, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Nice , really nice.Are you growing it to completion indoors ?


I moved it outdoors yesterday. The heat from the lamp was drying it out I think. 



thedaz said:


> Nice healthy looking plant man what strain is the seedling next to it?


 Just some bag seed. It's growing weird though. Not like any weed I've seen. I'll keep you updated on both plants. 



ElectricPineapple said:


> ah i love this thread.


And I agree, I like this thread too.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ah i love this thread. lover hearing you scots talk.. its fun just dont have enough time to read through the whole thread. maybe when i can smoke ill get real baked and read through it


Haha cheers man  just had a look at yer thread, your plants look perfect . How much do you think you'll get off that kaya?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 27, 2010)

man im thinking around 4 zips. maybe a lil less, maybe a lil more. haha you know how that is. ill give a wet and dry weight. i think when i move ill be starting an outdoor garden. how are your chillies doing?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> man im thinking around 4 zips. maybe a lil less, maybe a lil more. haha you know how that is. ill give a wet and dry weight. i think when i move ill be starting an outdoor garden. how are your chillies doing?


Nice one man my chillies are going good  I'm gonna update soon . Once I get my cab finnished I'm gonna pop one of my seeds I bought , mabey the rocklock or sour cream and a few chillie plants aswell .


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

FMK do yous get Glastonbury live coverage over there? Watching I on BBC3 , FAithless are playing


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

thedaz said:


> FMK do yous get Glastonbury live coverage over there? Watching I on BBC3 , FAithless are playing


Unhappily , No , we dont.We get 200 channels of horseshit (nascar and cooking programmes and god channels) the only time the telly is worth a crap here is the wee hours of the morning , total stoner stuff..best ive seen.Robot chicken , Moral Orel , Frankenhole....top stuff.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 27, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Unhappily , No , we dont.We get 200 channels of horseshit (nascar and cooking programmes and god channels) the only time the telly is worth a crap here is the wee hours of the morning , total stoner stuff..best ive seen.Robot chicken , Moral Orel , Frankenhole....top stuff.


 Get netflix


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Get netflix


I would but the ol'lady is so tight she makes Scrooge look charitable , seriously , she wouldnt pay a nickel to see an earthquake.My family in Scotland sympathise and send me DVD's of the best tv shows there so..cant complain.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 27, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> I would but the ol'lady is so tight she makes Scrooge look charitable , seriously , she wouldnt pay a nickel to see an earthquake.My family in Scotland sympathise and send me DVD's of the best tv shows there so..cant complain.


 Bummer. Good thing you have nice family.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Unhappily , No , we dont.We get 200 channels of horseshit (nascar and cooking programmes and god channels) the only time the telly is worth a crap here is the wee hours of the morning , total stoner stuff..best ive seen.Robot chicken , Moral Orel , Frankenhole....top stuff.


 haha think i might have seen robo chicken before, when i go to my mates house we watch alot of shite... like cow and chicken or Edd, Ed and Eddy 

anyway man they were fucking amazing live  now im gonna watch moby on sky arts1


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;hlCukrOZEQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlCukrOZEQY[/video]

this isnt glasonbury but i still think its amaing for a live show


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZXziWRCMalA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXziWRCMalA[/video]


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Bummer. Good thing you have nice family.


Yeah , it works both ways though , i send them nifty things from here so it all works out.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

thedaz said:


> [video=youtube;ZXziWRCMalA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXziWRCMalA[/video]


Hahahaha brilliant , i never did like barr bru but those mince and tatties looked fn ace man.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

Enjoy Daz...get really stoned first 
you need to double click and it opens in a new window mate.
[video=youtube;VQh6Sa_9PTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQh6Sa_9PTY[/video]


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Enjoy Daz...get really stoned first
> you need to double click and it opens in a new window mate.
> [video=youtube;VQh6Sa_9PTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQh6Sa_9PTY[/video]


haha already am+=
im gonna watch it the noo


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;86nrF2-8BYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86nrF2-8BYM&feature=channel[/video]

we watch adult swim. alwys has funny shit on it... this was the robo chicken i was thinkin of


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

Thats weird , when i click it says its blocked in my country..i thought robot chicken was from here.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Thats weird , when i click it says its blocked in my country..i thought robot chicken was from here.


 yeah man, it says that to me too


----------



## OhGr (Jun 27, 2010)

It's blocked from my country also. I guess only EU can get it... Weird, never seen that before.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

OhGr said:


> It's blocked from my country also. I guess only EU can get it... Weird, never seen that before.


 yeah man. But im in the EU and we cant get it either, but arent youtube cutting down on alot of shit like tv shows? because the stopped family guy shows being viewed on youtube


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Guys, whats your opinions on LED grow lights? im considering one of those spectra units  i just read this guys thread and they worked pretty goood for him


----------



## RasBaL (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice Peppers, they look Positive ! This is 1 of mine that has pepper growing. Positive Growing !


----------



## thedaz (Jun 27, 2010)

RasBaL said:


> Nice Peppers, they look Positive ! This is 1 of mine that has pepper growing. Positive Growing !


Thanks man , your ones look goood too , look nice and healthy


----------



## OhGr (Jun 27, 2010)

thedaz said:


> Guys, whats your opinions on LED grow lights? im considering one of those spectra units  i just read this guys thread and they worked pretty goood for him


 Link me. I've been wanting to use leds just because it looked awesome but idk about actual results and I don't always believe what the company says. They'll say anything to push the product.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

Id be interested to see positive/negative views on the same thing Daz , ive money in paypal and would prefer LED to cut down on heat emission but everything ive read comes back to the same thing , HPS lights cant be beat.Ebay has both and im tempted to invest but cant decide , her indoors is against HPS because of heat and power usage giving the game away but with LED that wont be an issue.
Shes a weird one , shes fine with me having indoor and outdoor grows but has a hissy fit when i mention HPS/MH..meanwhile i pay 400/oz cos i cant grow shit , i try but no cigar.In 2008 i got about enough for a decent joint or two from my outdoor efforts...bah


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 27, 2010)

LED is not that great. you wont get the dense buds you would with an HPS. it will grow but like you mentioned, it cant be beat.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

Ive been swotting up on it for ages EP , im convinced now , can you tell me though , will a 250w HPS/MH give a novice like me enough success to keep one guy..me..in smoke ?

I know 400w or 600w is much better but its the heat and power usage i need to combat in order to sway her so i can buy them without her dishing out the silent treatment..ya know.If it is the business she will be happy im saving 4 bills a month for sure.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 27, 2010)

i have a 600 and its some what hot but with an air cooled hood (wish i had gotten one with mine) its not bad at all. how many plants are you wanting to do?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a folding card table about 4'x4' so id think i could keep up to 4 going ? Id really want to grow what i can obviously but within reason..im the only toker , id hope somewhere between 4 and 6 plants maybe.Id be tempted to attempt whatever that light will handle , its the hps/mh 250w from hgs on ebay , comes with the ballest and hood and timer.Ill remember to watch for the cooler..how is the 600w on power usage EP ? The mrs is of the mind itll bump the electric bill too much if i got 400w.



The card table thing..its just what i use for a level surface , its in the spare bedroom near a window with an exhaust fan.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ULTIMATE-250-watt-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-SYSTEM-250w-w-sun-/390117297497?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad4cd8d59


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 27, 2010)

nah. mine bumps mine 10-25 dollars or so. depends on what your KWH usage is. mine is like $.04 so idk. but shouldnt change much. i have a chart somewhere ill post in a minute. but with 4-6 plants id say go with the 400-600 W. you get about .5 GPW so thatd be about 200-300 grams. or veg longer and you can improve that to around .75 GPW.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 27, 2010)

here we go. just had to find it.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok , thats useful info EP , thank you.Now all i need do is talk her around...one other question , do you use both MH and HPS bulbs or just the HPS ? I see they sell all formats and wonder if i really need the MH ? I understand it promotes veg growth but would HPS do the same thing ? 2 different spectrums..its a big outlay so i wanna get it right..ya know.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 27, 2010)

you can veg with HPS. but MH will give you nice compact bushes. i had to switch to my hps because they had gotten two compact for my taste. but more compact the better  id recommend it. plus you can intermittently switch to MH in flowering. itll give you way more resinous buds. plus try and get an HPS bulb with the 30% blue spectrum added. also helps with resin


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok , im off to do a bit of shopping , thanks for your help EP , i really appreciate it and i know the other lads on the thread here will too , cheers mate , i added rep for you , ya earned it mate , thanks.Ill update when i settle on one and get pics when its set up...gotta do it.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 27, 2010)

haha good deal. you wont regret getting the HPS i promise. ill post a 400 that would be perfect for ya.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 27, 2010)

Since you're thinking about getting an HPS/MH, thought I contribute some charts also that you might have seen or not that'll help you in the future,


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 27, 2010)

here ya go. you can also get aa MH conversion bulb for for around 50 bucks or so. if you get a 600, you can use the extra weight you get, sell a few zips and make a little money. thatll make the girl happy  you could take her out to a nice dinner with your profit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DIGITAL-AIR-COOLED-400-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-400w-w-/400072394302?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d262c463e


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

That looks great EP , ill definately go for one , i just dont know which one , that one looks great.Im gonna sleep on it and buy one first thing in the morning,should get it this week that way.Thanks for the charts man , those will be very handy , ill get pics of where i intend setting up tomorrow and get some thoughts.Its an attic room with 2 windows and ive a whole room to work with.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 28, 2010)

oooh man, i could do work in a whole attic  good deal. you will love that light. btw my buds on my plants are insanely dense from my HPS. like rock hard.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Link me. I've been wanting to use leds just because it looked awesome but idk about actual results and I don't always believe what the company says. They'll say anything to push the product.


heres the link man 
they are quite pricey though 
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/187131-spectra-unit-90watt-led-grow-3.html


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

think i might get a blue led for vege and get a 125 or 200 watt envirolite for flowering....or i could go with hps. But if that 90 watt spectra is as good as it looks i might just get it. But im not sure


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 28, 2010)

get the HPS... i promise you will love it way more than any LED. you just dont get the light intensity and lumen concentration that you do with an HPS


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> get the HPS... i promise you will love it way more than any LED. you just dont get the light intensity and lumen concentration that you do with an HPS


Yeah man but the maximum wattage I'd go with would be 250 at the most since I've got quite a small cab . Would a 150 watt be alright for a personal amount ? I'm not looking for quantity , more quality but enough to keep me going fir a while?
Cheers for the help man


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

You can grow at most 3 plants with an 150watt hps.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> You can grow at most 3 plants with an 150watt hps.


This is where i get stuck , can i ask ..it might sound daft and obvious..EP has me sold on HPS/Mh and im about to pull the trigger on one , i just cant decide if i need 400w or 600w or would the 250w i initially posted a link to be ok.My question is , EP talks about dense buds...lovely , thats what im after , quality.Will a 250w give me lush dense results comparable to what a 400w or 600w might give only less quantity ? Im happy as larry to just go for 3 or 4 plants at any one time.Ive seen 175w and 150w but the thing with those is its usually just hps or mh , i havnt seen one thats switchable.Although i did see one with a single bulb that claims to do the job of hps and mh , i really need to select the right one for me , i cant afford mistakes buying my set up , thanks OhGr


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> You can grow at most 3 plants with an 150watt hps.


cool, a 150 would be perfect for me then  id probably only grow 1 or 2 plants at a time anyway


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

From what ive read Daz and seen the price difference between the smaller lamps is negligable.If im not mistaken i seen 400w and 600w hps for the same price last night.Pretty sure its the 400w or 600w ill go for as im not using a cramped closet , but if 250w will get me the same results with less plants thats the one.Im the only toker in the house and being from Scotland i dont know many peeps here so i wont be selling or even mentioning my grow.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> oooh man, i could do work in a whole attic  good deal. you will love that light. btw my buds on my plants are insanely dense from my HPS. like rock hard.





With a little work ill have a decent room to grow.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> From what ive read Daz and seen the price difference between the smaller lamps is negligable.If im not mistaken i seen 400w and 600w hps for the same price last night.Pretty sure its the 400w or 600w ill go for as im not using a cramped closet , but if 250w will get me the same results with less plants thats the one.Im the only toker in the house and being from Scotland i dont know many peeps here so i wont be selling or even mentioning my grow.


yeah man , i think im gonna go with the 150watt im just reading a thread and his is going well so far  ive not read all of it though yeah the only people who knew i grew were my best mate and my brother, because they both grow aswell


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

fullmoon kid said:


> View attachment 1016031
> 
> 
> with a little work ill have a decent room to grow.


  sog?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

this guy done quite good with the 150 watt hps
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/168097-himalayan-gold-feminized-micro-closet.html


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a 150watt hps. This one to be exact. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320541729872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 

That seller is awesome. My bulb that came with the hps broke while it was shipping and he sent me a new bulb free of charge. 

The only problem with low wattage hps like the 150 is that the Ballast is not remote. The Ballast is the thing that creates the most heat. The bulb itself doesn't throw off to much heat.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

thedaz said:


> sog?


Id like to do a sog Daz but a few plants yielding enough to keep one guy going is all i need.

OhGr , when you say the ballast isnt remote , does that mean one that is remote is going to run cooler ? What kind of results do you get with 150w and 2 or 3 plants ?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> I have a 150watt hps. This one to be exact. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320541729872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> That seller is awesome. My bulb that came with the hps broke while it was shipping and he sent me a new bulb free of charge.
> 
> The only problem with low wattage hps like the 150 is that the Ballast is not remote. The Ballast is the thing that creates the most heat. The bulb itself doesn't throw off to much heat.


cool, im gonna have to find a UK seller but if i can find the sun system one over here ill probs get it


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

what do yous think about this onehttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/150-Watt-Sodium-hps-Light-new-son-t-lamp-plug-/300440500546?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Lights_Lighting_ET&hash=item45f3a63942


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 28, 2010)

You guys are makin me want an HPS, but for now its fun in the sun. FMK you just made me go look at my attic and now I'm coughing up fuzz balls. That is a awsome attic though.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> OhGr , when you say the ballast isnt remote , does that mean one that is remote is going to run cooler ? What kind of results do you get with 150w and 2 or 3 plants ?


Yea, if the ballast is remote that means it can be outside the grow room while the light is inside. That way the temps stay down better and the grow room runs cooler. And my hps works well for my veg even though it's meant more for flowering. I veg with Cfls. 

And 2 plants under a 150watt hps runs better than 3 under it. Rule of thumb is 100watts for the first plant and 25 to 50 watts for each additional plant.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> You guys are makin me want an HPS, but for now its fun in the sun. FMK you just made me go look at my attic and now I'm coughing up fuzz balls. That is a awsome attic though.


 haha, yeah i know what you mean. During this thread ive changed my mind on lighting 3 times : CFL>LED>HPS  speaking of fun in the sun, how are your church's going?


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

(off topic) Sigh, I just had to flush my mutant plant. I don't think it went over well. I needed a place to vent. lol.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 28, 2010)

The church died a while back it dried out. But those two I showed you guys are Green-O-Matics and they are doing great now that its been solid sun, they got their first tie down the other day I'll put up pics later.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> You guys are makin me want an HPS, but for now its fun in the sun. FMK you just made me go look at my attic and now I'm coughing up fuzz balls. That is a awsome attic though.


Thanks PN , its extremely private too , nearest neighbor is 1/4 mile through dense woods so ya know..Im using the sun too , ive 4 now outside in various stages , ive no way of knowing yet if i have a female.just too early.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Yea, if the ballast is remote that means it can be outside the grow room while the light is inside. That way the temps stay down better and the grow room runs cooler. And my hps works well for my veg even though it's meant more for flowering. I veg with Cfls.
> 
> And 2 plants under a 150watt hps runs better than 3 under it. Rule of thumb is 100watts for the first plant and 25 to 50 watts for each additional plant.





OhGr said:


> (off topic) Sigh, I just had to flush my mutant plant. I don't think it went over well. I needed a place to vent. lol.


Hah ..no such thing as off topic here mate , its all good.This is extremely good information you are giving us noobs as well as EP , very good of both of you , guys..i think we all need to rep OhGr.
When flushing OhGr , this is fresh water rinsing through whatever medium used ..ie..soil..?What went wrong ?
Im definately going to go buy the fox nutes right now.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 28, 2010)

Thats a bummer, I'm still considering wether or not to germ a big plant and place it in the wild. Its between Rock lock, Sharksbreath and Bubba. Prolly which ever finishes earlier.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

Ill get pics of mine in the wild today , the one hiding out in the maters patch is getting sizeable , the others are potted for now for easy hiding if needs be,i might transplant them into the ground but if im gonna splash cash on nutes maybe i shouldnt.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Hah ..no such thing as off topic here mate , its all good.This is extremely good information you are giving us noobs as well as EP , very good of both of you , guys..i think we all need to rep OhGr.
> When flushing OhGr , this is fresh water rinsing through whatever medium used ..ie..soil..?What went wrong ?
> Im definately going to go buy the fox nutes right now.


Haha thank you. Well when I was pouring the water in, there wasn't enough holes in the bottom of my one gallon pot. So the water sorta over flowed. In the middle of the flush I had to take a knife and cut more holes in the bottom. It was messy. Plus my knife blade which is about four inches went all the way into the bottom of the pot. So I don't know if I may have hit the plant's root system.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm gonna go with the Bubba, good to here its growing well. I plussed you OhGr. Well I'm gonna go set up, camping tonight.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought the nutes , can i ask..is this the correct stuff ? I apologise for the noob questions , im nervous splashing out several hundred dollars which by the time i choose lights it will be.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120463181768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I hope its right , i read the thread Daz linked and i think the dude was using this.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> I bought the nutes , can i ask..is this the correct stuff ? I apologise for the noob questions , im nervous splashing out several hundred dollars which by the time i choose lights it will be.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120463181768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I hope its right , i read the thread Daz linked and i think the dude was using this.


yeah man, my brother uses tiger range of nutes


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

Cool...ive messaged the seller and asked if i save on shipping if i buy my light now..either way ill buy today..just need to save a few bucks where i can.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> I bought the nutes , can i ask..is this the correct stuff ? I apologise for the noob questions , im nervous splashing out several hundred dollars which by the time i choose lights it will be.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120463181768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I hope its right , i read the thread Daz linked and i think the dude was using this.


Yeah, those are good. If you're going to use fox farms products they work best when their all used together. You wouldn't want to use MG soil with fox farm grow big nutes and then switch over to MG such and such nutes for the flowering stage. 

I use fox farms Ocean Forest for soil 
Some people use Fox farms lighter warrior soil for seeds and then switch over later to Fox Farm Ocean forest for The rest of veg and for when they flower. They say FFOF is too strong to start seeds in but I don't have FFLW here so I just use FFOF throughout. 

I don't use Fox Farms Nutes though. I use _Jack's Classic_. Here's a link to the site in case you're interested. Very cheap yet effective nutes. the 8oz tubs are only $4.99 each..
http://www.jrpeters.com/jacks/index.html
 
Here's a thread about Jack's. 
https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/276324-nutes-budget.html


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Cool...ive messaged the seller and asked if i save on shipping if i buy my light now..either way ill buy today..just need to save a few bucks where i can.


 haha nice one 
its quite hard to find a 150 watt hps system over here  im considering just getting a 125 watt envirolite cfl and an 85 watt cfl now, plus since i only have a small grow space heat could be an issue with a ballast in there


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh crap...i do use MG soil for the potted ones.Thats a huge difference in price OhGr , ive commited to buying the Tiger stuff but reckon ill get some of Jacks as well and see which works best for me.
I dont ever use any kind of MG nutes , i use those for the tomatos is all outside....will i be ok initially using MG soil throughout and tiger nutes ?

This is the light im thinking of getting..if it checks out with everybody and its a good one ill buy it just now.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha nice one
> its quite hard to find a 150 watt hps system over here  im considering just getting a 125 watt envirolite cfl and an 85 watt cfl now, plus since i only have a small grow space heat could be an issue with a ballast in there


Ahhh..must be somewhere Daz , there was growshops in glasgow , must be one in edinburgh somewhere ?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Ahhh..must be somewhere Daz , there was growshops in glasgow , must be one in edinburgh somewhere ?


 yeah there a few throught here like 3counties hydroponics and Hydra (my local) but none of them sell under 250watt hps/mh  im gonna try maplin


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Oh crap...i do use MG soil for the potted ones.Thats a huge difference in price OhGr , ive commited to buying the Tiger stuff but reckon ill get some of Jacks as well and see which works best for me.
> I dont ever use any kind of MG nutes , i use those for the tomatos is all outside....will i be ok initially using MG soil throughout and tiger nutes ?
> 
> This is the light im thinking of getting..if it checks out with everybody and its a good one ill buy it just now.


Well some MG soil has Time Released Nutes in it, (They look like little clear balls). So when you feed the FF nutes the soil gets wet and will also release some of the MG nutes as well. Then you could be looking at a bad situation.. Nute Burns like I have. 

You just got to be real careful when using it. Most soils have enough nutes in it to last about a month. After a month then you start with the FF nutes. Just be careful. You might even want to start another thread about this. I don't wanna be the guy that screwed your grow. I'm by no means an expert. I just know what I know.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Well some MG soil has Time Released Nutes in it, (They look like little clear balls). So when you feed the FF nutes the soil gets wet and will also release some of the MG nutes as well. Then you could be looking at a bad situation.. Nute Burns like I have.
> 
> You just got to be real careful when using it. Most soils have enough nutes in it to last about a month. After a month then you start with the FF nutes. Just be careful. You might even want to start another thread about this. I don't wanna be the guy that screwed your grow. I'm by no means an expert. I just know what I know.


Not at all OhGr , i appreciate everything your saying.Ive seen the little opaque balls in the soil..ill either sieve what i have or buy new soil type for future grows.

Heres the latest lads , Mrs FMK says i can buy a light , i have her blessing ...im now a soon to be proper grower.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Not at all OhGr , i appreciate everything your saying.Ive seen the little opaque balls in the soil..ill either sieve what i have or buy new soil type for future grows.
> 
> Heres the latest lads , Mrs FMK says i can buy a light , i have her blessing ...im now a soon to be proper grower.


 haha congrats 
This threads gotten busier recently lol 

see when i move out after uni and all that, i want to buy one of those plasma sulphur lights [video=youtube;ewAYqO2hHJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewAYqO2hHJs[/video]


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Not at all OhGr , i appreciate everything your saying.Ive seen the little opaque balls in the soil..ill either sieve what i have or buy new soil type for future grows.
> 
> Heres the latest lads , Mrs FMK says i can buy a light , i have her blessing ...im now a soon to be proper grower.


No Problem Bro. Glad I can help. Give my best to the Mrs.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

If you lived in the states you could use this to find a place that carries fox farms near you instead of paying an extra 15 bucks for shipping cost. Fox Farm soil on ebay is like 25 bucks. Fox Farm soil that is 20 minutes away from where I live is only 11.

Here is the link. http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/buyfox_consumer_map.html


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> No Problem Bro. Glad I can help. Give my best to the Mrs.



Will do OhGr , i won her over by saying "just think , we can have free tomatos year round" that was enough..heh heh i can grow tomatoes using fluerescent grow lights i already have so thats no issue.
I got a reply from HGS , yes they will combine shipping if i commit to buy so i did , i paid for the nutes and just bought this light.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390092183982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Will do OhGr , i won her over by saying "just think , we can have free tomatos year round" that was enough..heh heh i can grow tomatoes using fluerescent grow lights i already have so thats no issue.
> I got a reply from HGS , yes they will combine shipping if i commit to buy so i did , i paid for the nutes and just bought this light.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390092183982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


NICE!! Use the MH for Veg and the Hps for Flowering and you're on your way!


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> NICE!! Use the MH for Veg and the Hps for Flowering and you're on your way!


Yep..i finally bought one , my usual guy who provides smokey stuff lets me down too much , with any luck im done with phonecalls and voicemails.Thanks for your advice OhGr , its well appreciated.


----------



## akgrown (Jun 28, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha congrats
> This threads gotten busier recently lol
> 
> see when i move out after uni and all that, i want to buy one of those plasma sulphur lights [video=youtube;ewAYqO2hHJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewAYqO2hHJs[/video]



did the guy who made this video just come back from running a marathon. All i could hear was heavy breathing lol, lay off the twinkies.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

akgrown said:


> did the guy who made this video just come back from running a marathon. All i could hear was heavy breathing lol, lay off the twinkies.


Did you know Twinkies are banned from the UK ? Its true.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Did you know Twinkies are banned from the UK ? Its true.


Did you know I have never tasted a Twinke in my life?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Did you know I have never tasted a Twinke in my life?


Very wise OhGr , its all chemicals.I dont eat them either.Dunkin donuts plain glazed is still king of cakes for me.

Heres 3 of my 4 plants , the 4th is not worthy of a pic yet


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Did you know I have never tasted a Twinke in my life?


 ive never heard of them  FMK your lucky not to be hear in the uk this now. Our economy was recovering, then the tories got in to power fucked everything up , economy is bad again, more budget cuts, uni places cuts:S , more taxes ...well i dont pay taxes because im still in full time eductation  but my parents do  .


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Very wise OhGr , its all chemicals.I dont eat them either.View attachment 1016263Dunkin donuts plain glazed is still king of cakes for me.
> 
> Heres 3 of my 4 plants , the 4th is not worthy of a pic yet
> 
> View attachment 1016255


 Plants are looking good FMK


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

akgrown said:


> did the guy who made this video just come back from running a marathon. All i could hear was heavy breathing lol, lay off the twinkies.


 haha yeah lol, he sounds out of breath. But his plants look great like


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

thedaz said:


> ive never heard of them  FMK your lucky not to be hear in the uk this now. Our economy was recovering, then the tories got in to power fucked everything up , economy is bad again, more budget cuts, uni places cuts:S , more taxes ...well i dont pay taxes because im still in full time eductation  but my parents do  .


Daz , i had a great job walking distance from my own cottage , i was the youngest manager there ever and on good money , loads of chicks wanting in my drawers the lot..i seen the writing on the wall in 2007 mate , i gave away what i could and threw everything else away.Cashed in my bank account and got on a plane.I had one hockey size nike bag with levis and clean shorts and socks when i got here.
Things are not a lot better here economy wise Daz , but the quality of life is here , freedom and open spaces.I dont think ill ever return full time , maybe go home for hogmany this year though , 2 weeks ..ya know , do xmas and neerday.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

thedaz said:


> Plants are looking good FMK


The ones in the pots i gave chicken poop diluted in water , they look great , the one outdoors is looking good too.The only primo seed i have is growing upstairs where the new HPS light will be going.Its looking a bit feeble so i might put it outside today.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Daz , i had a great job walking distance from my own cottage , i was the youngest manager there ever and on good money , loads of chicks wanting in my drawers the lot..i seen the writing on the wall in 2007 mate , i gave away what i could and threw everything else away.Cashed in my bank account and got on a plane.I had one hockey size nike bag with levis and clean shorts and socks when i got here.
> Things are not a lot better here economy wise Daz , but the quality of life is here , freedom and open spaces.I dont think ill ever return full time , maybe go home for hogmany this year though , 2 weeks ..ya know , do xmas and neerday.


 haha nice one. Edinburgh hogmany party is always goood id miss that if i moved away.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Did I mention I love your sig FMK? Also, sick lookin' plants you have there.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha nice one. Edinburgh hogmany party is always goood id miss that if i moved away.


Aye..anywheres good in Scotland for hogmany , George square in Glasgow was where i used to go,Edinburgh looked better though.It was all about getting home though and probably with a few drinks in me.



OhGr said:


> Did I mention I love your sig FMK? Also, sick lookin' plants you have there.


Thanks OhGr , and i can tell you with 100% honesty Bill Hicks is my own personal hero.I have almost every dvd he did plus some bootlegs , we loved him in the UK , my only regret is i never got to see him.Im also suspicious of how and why he died so young.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

haha aye


----------



## thedaz (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh FKM, you should have heard all the fannys on GMTV this morning moaning about how they were 'robbed' of a goal in the england vs germany game it was funny to see all the english supporters before the match saying things like ''its gonna be 1966 all over agin'' but then germany beat them and i was pishing myself laughing 4-1


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

thedaz said:


> Oh FKM, you should have heard all the fannys on GMTV this morning moaning about how they were 'robbed' of a goal in the england vs germany game it was funny to see all the english supporters before the match saying things like ''its gonna be 1966 all over agin'' but then germany beat them and i was pishing myself laughing 4-1


Aye..lets forget about Germanys 4 goals and concentrate on Englands misfortunate bad call.It was hilarious to see Fabio tell the world with a straight face that was the critical turning point.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

The waiting begins , its coming from the same state im in so hopefully this week , i think ill need a pulley system to lower and raise lights , any other items ill need i appreciate any tips before i get started.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

I made a list of things I needed when I first started my grow. 
I'll copy it to here.
1.)Hand Sanitizer
2.)2-5 Gallon pots.
3.)HPS Lighting
4.)Fox Farms OF
5.)Tarp with zipper.
6.)42 watt Cfl (6400k = veg 2700 = flower)
7.)Clamp light fixtures
8.)Windshield Visor (used like mylar)
9.)Fans
10.)Seeds
11.)Light Timer
12.)Nutrients
13.)Spray Bottles
14.)Humidity Meter
15.)Thermometer
16.)Ph Meter
17.)Moisture Meter
18.)Light Meter
19.)1" Rock Wool Cubes

I got everything on this list except 
#5, #7, and, #19.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> i think ill need a pulley system to lower and raise lights.


 I just stack books under my pots till I get my preferred height.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

Thats extremely useful OhGr , i think i can skip the same numbers 5 , 7 and 19 , dont think ill need the cfl? Ive got most of the stuff on hand or ordered and paid for , just the meters i need , ph one especially eh ?Ive bookoo seeds but nothing of any note except one possible thats under gro lights now and going outdoors soon.
Ill have to take the plunge and order some top seeds , i should have last month and got the freebies but i had other expenditures that came first and a nice bag of smoke so of course let it slip..now ive no smoke and wish i had stuck to my game plan.
Im guessing attitude seeds is my best bet.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

I've always heard nothing but good things from attitude. Just make sure that the site is the right one. There is a attitude website knock off floating around that is spelled almost the same but is like missing one T in the name. 

Since you've bought the higher wattage hps/mh you probably won't need any cfls for side lighting although they can't hurt..

I just bought my Meter online not two days ago and I'm waiting for it to get here. Damn Hong Kong shipping.... They have cheap meters on ebay. The one I bought and am waiting for it's arrival is a 3 in 1 multifunctional moisture, PH, and light meter. Only cost me $6.29 off of ebay. 

Also, one thing I didn't have on my list is a PH control kit, but You can improvise ph levels by using Baking Soda to increase the ph and vinegar to decrease it. There are other homemade ways to control ph too like Concentrated lemon juice for ph down or apple cider vinegar for down as well. Although, I wouldn't use any ph kits unless they were designed for growing. That way you can keep your variables of problems down to a minimum.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Also, another thing you might need if you don't have proper ventilation is some 4" inch ducting and a inline fan. If you have a nice open room and it's not confined to a closet or box you should be fine with a fan. Some people even buy a window ac unit for anywhere from 80 bucks to 200 for their grow. I'd wait and see how the temps are when you have everything set up before you buy anything. Nothing like wasting $$$ only to find out the part you need isn't needed anymore.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

That meter you got sounds ideal OhGr , its a huge open room and very private ..bit of a secret attic ,theres no apparant access.I have an electric window exhaust fan that fits in the window space and ive 2 or 3 big electric fans.The window faces out over dense woods so im ok that way,i can release smell safely.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> That meter you got sounds ideal OhGr , its a huge open room and very private ..bit of a secret attic ,theres no apparant access.I have an electric window exhaust fan that fits in the window space and ive 2 or 3 big electric fans.The window faces out over dense woods so im ok that way,i can release smell safely.


Sweet deal bro. Most can only be so lucky.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Sweet deal bro. Most can only be so lucky.


I only wonder why i waited til now , the attic is very cool.I didnt know it was even there for a week.I could see a window but no way to access.In one of the spare bedrooms theres a closet , in the closet if one walks in and turns left theres a door..sweet.
Once im all set up ill get some pics.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

Sweet man. That room sounds tight. I can't wait to see your grow.

..This thread grew like 10 pages in one day..


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 28, 2010)

You can call it the panic room. Yeah I had to do some reading when I got here let it keep growin.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah , and not a harsh word between any of us , think we found a quiet corner lads


----------



## OhGr (Jun 28, 2010)

^^Ha, indeed. Glad to be here.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 28, 2010)

Depends on how many plants your wanting to do my man. 4-6 I reccomend a 600 if you are doing anything over a 4 week veg. I have mine cramped to fit unde mine and I have 6 plants. A 250 will give you dense tight bugs on about 3 plants max. If you get a system with a digital ballast, which I why I have and reccommend, you can get a MH conversion bulb. They run about 50-75 bucks and will work with a digital ballast otherwise if you go magnetic ballast then you have to get a differnt ballast for a MH. Bulb and another ballast for a HPS. Bulb. Digital ballast packages are only about 20-30 dollars more, are more efficient and much quieter. Also get a package on eBay that has an air cooled hood. It'll keep it cooler in the room. The thing is the more plants you have, the more distributed those watts are going to be between the plants. Ie 6 plants under a 600w will each get about 100 watts. Give or take a few watts. You really don't want to go below 100 watts a plant. Truthfully you want about 125-150 watts a plant. Now mind you this is pertaining to a 4 week veg or more. 

EP


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for that EP , i went ahead and got the 400w HPS/Mh that comes complete with reflecter and ballast , timer and i bought the 3 pack of fox nutes.Im only growing for personal use , 3 or 4 plants at a time is probably going to work for me if i can get them to bud properly.
My next purchase will be top rate seeds , ill practice with bag seeds i have in the meantime.I almost bought the 600w but noticed it had a hybrid bulb whereas the one i bought has 2 interchangables.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 28, 2010)

Ah well I know people who get excellent results with 400w and is that the soluble nutes like I use? If so great choice. But be careful they run hot. So a little goes a long way. The most I used amd got minimal burning was 3/4 a teaspoon a gallon. 

3-4 plants with a 400 will be amazing. Veg 4-6 weeks and you will be more than pleased .


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah , it says quart size bottles , 3 of them for each stage i guess.Definately soluble cos i remember seeing that and thinking..ok this stuff will last a while cos i balked at the price initially.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390092183982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120463181768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Theres what i have so far EP , OhGr kindly made out a shopping list for me with everything else ill need.Initially ill have to use soil because i dont have the skills or knowledge for hydroponics.My first grow will be soil , during that time ill study hydroponics and consider a setup for that on a smallish scale.Daz has me tempted to go SOG which i understand involves trimming lower branches and the plant has the one main cola,im thinking i could eventually get there.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 28, 2010)

i did the top to get 4 main colas. worked great for me and made them nice bushes. ok those are the liquid nutes. different form what i have but great none the less. those come with a veg nute as well. mine was a 3 part flowering nute only haha. and they were a lil more pricey. 

this is them


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Sweet man. That room sounds tight. I can't wait to see your grow.
> 
> ..This thread grew like 10 pages in one day..


 yeah lol its getting busier  but ive just woke up and im having to catch up


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

right guys im gonna get some more picks up. Also i forgot to mention i picked up some more seeds from a friend who didnt want them  super thai skunk and another pineapple express  how long can seeds stay viable for? because if im only gonna grow 2 at a time , all these seeds ive got will last me through like 8 grows  ive got them in the fridge for the mean time


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

just put them somewhere dry. they will stay viable for a couple years. pill bottles would work. make sure you keep them separated though


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> just put them somewhere dry. they will stay viable for a couple years. pill bottles would work. make sure you keep them separated though


 cheers man  that was a quick reply lol


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

lol just trolling the forums tonight. but ya some empty pill bottles would be ideal. put them in a baggy, with as little air in there as possible, then pop them in the pill bottle. 

that thai skunk sounds tasty and potent.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

here are my seeds 

View attachment 987183View attachment 987184

yeah attitude sent mines out in zippies and one big 'smelly proof ' ziplock


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

they should be fine in that. im soon putting in like a 300 dollar order in to the attitude


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

orite cheers man  really? what are you gonna get? you'll get so many free seeds aswell


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

well alot haha. barney's farm LSD, some more SLH, and some more haha.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

Right guys thought id get some pics up 
its getting harder to take pics and there are so many chillies growing in so many different places  but the plants are starting to look like dense bushes , appart from the single one in its own pot .


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> well alot haha. barney's farm LSD, some more SLH, and some more haha.


 haha nice one, ive heard good things about the LSD , but i think alot of the starins from barneys are good  2 of the strain i have in amongst those seeds are barneys farm's violator kush and blue cheese


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

those are looking great. ya i tend to only pick strains with a reported 20+% THC content.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

haha yeah man . I had a wee look on yer thread, still cant get over how perfect those plants of yours are


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

right anyway im going to head off to the gym  and my local grow shop to see if they can source me a 150 watt hps


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

haha well ill be putting more pics up tomorrow. i wish i hadnt of burned my kaya 47 like that but all is good. ill still get a good yield i think. i think 4 zips. its a very high yielding strain. i will recommend it 100% when i smoke it but so far, just on yielding capabilities i do recommend it. 

but the SLH is great tasting. smells just like juicy fruit and taste like it too


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha well ill be putting more pics up tomorrow. i wish i hadnt of burned my kaya 47 like that but all is good. ill still get a good yield i think. i think 4 zips. its a very high yielding strain. i will recommend it 100% when i smoke it but so far, just on yielding capabilities i do recommend it.
> 
> but the SLH is great tasting. smells just like juicy fruit and taste like it too


 4 ounces is loads for 1 plant , how long did you vege her vege for? My grow shop said that they'll try and get me a 150 watt hps but i was looking at the 200 watt envirolites aswell today  so im tied between them .The 200 watt will be cheaper to buy and im on a budget


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 29, 2010)

I would go with the 150 personally Daz think of it as a choice between dence and fluffy buds. Well no pics cuz I told my buddy he was acting like a girl and he got real pissed, but I will do some searching for my camera.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

I almost choked on my cuppa when i read you kept seeds in the fridge Daz , im not at all sure thats a good place.Like EP says , its got to be kept absolutey dry and airtite if possible.Dont think its a huge hassle , ive kept seeds for 3 years now from my first couple scores here(seeds in pot are extremely rare here now) and id say 80% of them grow when planted.Ive kept them in an old 35mm canister.I didnt get much of a yield but all thats going to change this summer with the new lights.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> I almost choked on my cuppa when i read you kept seeds in the fridge Daz , im not at all sure thats a good place.Like EP says , its got to be kept absolutey dry and airtite if possible.Dont think its a huge hassle , ive kept seeds for 3 years now from my first couple scores here(seeds in pot are extremely rare here now) and id say 80% of them grow when planted.Ive kept them in an old 35mm canister.I didnt get much of a yield but all thats going to change this summer with the new lights.


 haha yeah man, but they are all in ziplocks in one masive ziplock inside the fridge the headshop uptown keeps there seeds in their fridge too


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> I would go with the 150 personally Daz think of it as a choice between dence and fluffy buds. Well no pics cuz I told my buddy he was acting like a girl and he got real pissed, but I will do some searching for my camera.


 yeah man, if i can get one i will  but if i cant ill have to go with the cfl


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

Just seems damp in a fridge , its like the quandry of can pot be frozen , like put in the freezer for a while to smoke later.Some say yes and others say no.I missed the bus on the june freebies Daz , ill be marking out my order to attitude today.Im scouring the forum for tips on "seeds for dummies" so i can be sure ill get some measure of success.
I believe that puts AK-47 at the top of the list , id appreciate any tips on which seeds i should be looking at.I reckon ill put a $100 limit on my purchase,but that should get me well and truly started.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Just seems damp in a fridge , its like the quandry of can pot be frozen , like put in the freezer for a while to smoke later.Some say yes and others say no.I missed the bus on the june freebies Daz , ill be marking out my order to attitude today.Im scouring the forum for tips on "seeds for dummies" so i can be sure ill get some measure of success.
> I believe that puts AK-47 at the top of the list , id appreciate any tips on which seeds i should be looking at.I reckon ill put a $100 limit on my purchase,but that should get me well and truly started.


oooh  cool , well their july offer is gonna start soon mind 
well what type do you want , like indica or sativa? or a mix?
i always like indicas, couch lock , relaxing and they have quite short flowering times compared to sativas


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 29, 2010)

Either way would be the way to go, My first plant was super special automatic bagseed seems lucky, but it did great under 6 23watt bulbs and I added a 68 later on. I let it flower for 80 days and I still don't think it was done and I could see through my lower buds and the main cola got snapped off around day 50 of flower. My sis smoked with me last night and the shit she had tasted like peppermint and there was a seed in there.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 29, 2010)

thedaz said:


> right guys im gonna get some more picks up. Also i forgot to mention i picked up some more seeds from a friend who didnt want them  super thai skunk and another pineapple express  how long can seeds stay viable for? because if im only gonna grow 2 at a time , all these seeds ive got will last me through like 8 grows  ive got them in the fridge for the mean time


Some people will say freeze them but by freezing them and from the slight defrosting and freezing that you can get from a fridge, it lets moisture in. I agree with *ElectricPineapple Keep them somewhere dry and in good conditions and they can last anywhere from 2 to 5 years.
*


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

Twas me waffling about freezing OhGr , not seeds but the pot itself.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't find anything about minty ganj, prolly just laced with listerine. But the seed is germin.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 29, 2010)

I've never tried it or thought of it. To think, I've had this mini-fridge with me this whole time.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2010)

hi there daz, nice to see some Scottish lads getting with nature. I did start to read the journal but felt a little like I was butting in on a nice private conversation, so I'll just tag in from here....if ye dinny mind eh. Love the chillies, I think I may start some n'all, got a greenhouse this year and so far having a right old giggle with it, some ups, some downs. Anyway, take it easy and good luck with it all.

DST

p.s love the pics......


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

OhGr said:


> I've never tried it or thought of it. To think, I've had this mini-fridge with me this whole time.


It was a chick down in Fla that told me her friends freeze their stash.Ive never tried it either because ..well..obvious reasons , id hate to ruin a good bud.Ive froze ciggies before by the pack and they light straight from the freezer..weird.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

DST said:


> hi there daz, nice to see some Scottish lads getting with nature. I did start to read the journal but felt a little like I was butting in on a nice private conversation, so I'll just tag in from here....if ye dinny mind eh. Love the chillies, I think I may start some n'all, got a greenhouse this year and so far having a right old giggle with it, some ups, some downs. Anyway, take it easy and good luck with it all.
> 
> DST
> 
> p.s love the pics......


 haha its cool mate  nae bother  
cheers , the sky was quite trippy that day


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

right ill put the seeds elsewhere mabey in my drawer


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

thedaz said:


> oooh  cool , well their july offer is gonna start soon mind
> well what type do you want , like indica or sativa? or a mix?
> i always like indicas, couch lock , relaxing and they have quite short flowering times compared to sativas


Im thinking whatever is going to be ready the quickest initially , i sorely need some stash.Whats the difference between feminized seeds and female seeds ? Ive also wondered what an autoflowering means...they all flower after all.
Once i have some stash to smoke ill relax and get into it as a fine art.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Im thinking whatever is going to be ready the quickest initially , i sorely need some stash.Whats the difference between feminized seeds and female seeds ? Ive also wondered what an autoflowering means...they all flower after all.
> Once i have some stash to smoke ill relax and get into it as a fine art.


 cool yeah feminized means there wont be any males , so thats good shit  auto flowering means they flower during anylight cycle, ie you could just have the lights on for 20 hours till harvest , where as a normal plant youd have to switch to 12/12 
if you wanting quick finnishers, my mate grew early widdow by advanced seeds  that finnished pretty fast . But autos also finnish quite fast


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

cheers for the rep DST  im gonna rep every one on this thread


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah my GOM are autos FMK they are 27 and 28 days old both started flowering a few days ago and will be harvested just after the end of July. 55-60 days from sprout to harvest.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

well autos finish fast but dont yield much. i vegged them for 6-8 weeks. and Kaya 47 is a cross with AK-47 which is known to be a big yielder. i just have a bunch of side nugs on her that are probably 2-4 grams a piece easy. dry weight that is. 

i recommend the Kaya 47 over just the AK 47. it has a higher THC content then the AK47


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 29, 2010)

Attitude has Ruderalis x Critical Says 300 grams is possible, I'm sceptical though.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Attitude has Ruderalis x Critical Says 300 grams is possible, I'm sceptical though.


 yeah, i still dont know how they get those figures:S


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 29, 2010)

It has some poor ratings as well, I won't be ordering for a while anyways so I'll just browse for now.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

thedaz said:


> cool yeah feminized means there wont be any males , so thats good shit  auto flowering means they flower during anylight cycle, ie you could just have the lights on for 20 hours till harvest , where as a normal plant youd have to switch to 12/12
> if you wanting quick finnishers, my mate grew early widdow by advanced seeds  that finnished pretty fast . But autos also finnish quite fast


Aye..but they sell female seeds and feminized..see what im saying ? I guess i can leave the autos alone cos i splashed out on a switchable Mh/HPS , let the lights do their job.Ill check out Advanced seeds but bear in mind Daz im in the US for now and its not as easy to order as it is there.





PinchedNerve said:


> Yeah my GOM are autos FMK they are 27 and 28 days old both started flowering a few days ago and will be harvested just after the end of July. 55-60 days from sprout to harvest.


Ill check those out PN , thanks.



ElectricPineapple said:


> well autos finish fast but dont yield much. i vegged them for 6-8 weeks. and Kaya 47 is a cross with AK-47 which is known to be a big yielder. i just have a bunch of side nugs on her that are probably 2-4 grams a piece easy. dry weight that is.
> 
> i recommend the Kaya 47 over just the AK 47. it has a higher THC content then the AK47


That sounds like what im after EP , the Kaya 47 and maybe a AK 47 too for the bulk of my order and maybe one or two exotics to do over winter , that'll be sweet.I have friends in SC that visit every christmas..imagine their faces when they open their prezzies and its an ounce of top bud


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

well that is probably under a 1000 watter. that is usually what they use to get those results.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

FMK , feminized and female seeds are the same  yeah , I heard seeds are illegal over there  but attitude do he guarantee , where you buy a tshirt or some thing and the hide the seeds among that


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah its legit from the tude well it was for me. I just found a baby tomato plant popping up in the back yard it made my day. There is also a 2 inch pine popping up out there. I've been wanting to make a stealth cab out of a Armoire dresser, any thoughts on that.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

itll definitely work. just have an air cooled hood.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah this idea sparked because of all the hps mh talk, do they have fixtures that you can put an hps and mh bulb in?


----------



## OhGr (Jun 29, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> I've been wanting to make a stealth cab out of a Armoire dresser, any thoughts on that.


Here's a great thread on another site about this dude's armoire.
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/cabinet-closet-grow-room-setup/121393-amroire-stealth-grow-box-sweet-set-up-video-watch.html


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

ya, go on ebay, you will find some packages on there


----------



## OhGr (Jun 29, 2010)

thedaz said:


> right ill put the seeds elsewhere mabey in my drawer


I keep mine in a Cd case.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 29, 2010)

Also, off topic again. I now have a new cumber plant and my basil just sprouted up today!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

thats the tits. i want to start a veggie garden


----------



## OhGr (Jun 29, 2010)

You should. Just a rewarding as growin' mj but legal.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

ya but im moving soon. so starting one would just be a waste.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Also, off topic again. I now have a new cumber plant and my basil just sprouted up today!


Your totally on topic dude , this is after all the veggie garden sub section  

Quick question guys , im looking at attitude just now and figure a 5 pack of auto ak47 = 5 seeds and apparantly i get 2 freebies , that and maybe one other strain.

Lowlife Automatic AK47 FEMINIZED Autoflowering 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds LOW621&#8734;$67.70$67.70




UFO #1Magus Genetics MotavationFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#2 Magus Genetics Warlock FeminizedFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




- Remove ItemSubtotal:$67.70
*Basket Total:**$67.70*
Update Basket (if you have changed any quantities)
​
Question is , should i register to purchase , do i need to ?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

dont get an autoflowering ak. you will yield maybe an ounce to 1.5. auto flowers yield low. but are coveted for their short flowering.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok , thanks EP , ill slow down and look for the one you recommended.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/advanced-seeds-kaya-47/prod_1344.html

here ya go. this is the kaya 47


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

this is another strain i recommend. pretty decent yielder too. get kindof tall though. 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-super-lemon-haze-feminized/prod_701.html


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks EP , im gonna order now , ill do the guarentee shipping and get a coffee cup or t shirt , im hoping to stay in the 100 bucks range all in yet have enough to see me through the rest of the year.Ill only do 3 or 4 at a time and 1 oz lasts me around a month of regular toking.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

well if done right, you will get more than a zip a plant with those two strains, esp the Kaya. im very pleased with how she is yielding.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 29, 2010)

An ounce would last me up to two months. OhGr that link cleared a lot of thought thanks for that.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

right i can find hps bulbs but i cant find ballasts


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

just look on ebay. here is one. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390092183982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

thedaz said:


> right i can find hps bulbs but i cant find ballasts


Make sure you get one that is UK compliant Daz , the voltages are different so american stuff doesnt work there and vice versa.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

oh, damn i forgot about that. you could just get a convertor.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Make sure you get one that is UK compliant Daz , the voltages are different so american stuff doesnt work there and vice versa.


yeah man  i have seen a 150 watt hps on ebay but it looks so so sketchy , like unsafe


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> oh, damn i forgot about that. you could just get a convertor.


 ill look for one of those


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

ya, id just get a convertor plug.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ya, id just get a convertor plug.


 cool, are they safe? like no fires will start or that?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

they shouldnt. here is a website that sells them.

http://www.world-import.com/plugs.htm


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

guys, im thinking, if i cant get a hold of a 150 watt hps, im just gonna get 2 X 125 watt cfls and just do a 1 plant scrog


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

that would work, again wont be as dense as a hps would get


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah man , i know  just cant find a 150 watter here in the uk. But the guy at the shop today said that the 125 watt enviro emmits 13,000 lumens , which is quite good i think.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/articles/3119.html found this


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

well it is a misconception that having 8 lights that emit 10,000 lumens put together equal 80,000 lumens. each one emits 10,000 lumens and that is how many lumens are getting to the plant. increasing the amount of light only spreads the area that can be grown in.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

Have you tried here Daz ? http://www.growmorehydroponics.co.uk/epages/es132723.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es132723/Categories/Plants


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

those are just the bubs no ballasts


----------



## OhGr (Jun 29, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> An ounce would last me up to two months. OhGr that link cleared a lot of thought thanks for that.


Glad I could help bro.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> those are just the bubs no ballasts


Scroll down to the bottem item on the link i provided , its got a complete set up , 600w , reflecter,bulb and ballast  all for 119 quid , its less than i paid for 400w


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

what does that relate to us dollars


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

$179.32 today , looks like the dollar rallied a bit today.A week or two ago it would have equated to about $130.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

damn i may get a few of those that is a good price


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

Its a UK site EP , i didnt realise you were there ?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

ha def not, but i can still order from it right? had a look at the ballast. i dont like it lol. i would rather get a higher quality one. but no im in america sadly enough.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

I would imagine so but then youll have the same problem Daz has with a step up/down transformer to adjust voltage.Plus the shipping will be whopping,i got the shipping note for my light and it says 35lbs weight.

Ive got a sneaky feeling i might get the lights tomorrow , i noticed hgs have a outlet in Pa so if its sent from there..maybe , its coming ups and i ordered a box of topps 2010 baseball cards from the suppliers and it came ups in 2 days from NY.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

Meter users , what do you think of this one ?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280519140830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


I see ones on ebay for a dollar too..pretty confusing.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

soil ph meter are horrible. get a water ph meter. and ph the water before you water. make sure its a ph of 6.2-6.6


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok..i thought because id be using soil this was the one , ill look at the hydro ones ..they are the water ones ? Sounds good.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=safari&q=milwaukee+ph+600&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&cid=11077379685584721929&ei=GcsqTP6gJ4W6NZ_MmDY&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p

get this one, its what i got, inexpensive and works really well


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 29, 2010)

I found it on Ebay for a little less , apparantly theres various calibration solutions and cleaning solutions ill need to look into.Hopefully ill find a package deal with everything included.Im not swayed with the seller i found as its only a 30 day guarentee and theres all kinds of warnings , dont do this and dont do that and buy this solution and that solution and never let the probe dry out..with 30 days warrenty..dunno.Ill see if i can find another seller , i prefer using Ebay as i use paypal anyway , thanks EP.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

it comes with a calibration solution. ya you can find it pretty cheap.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

Yep , sorted , one more item off my list..i noticed the list has 5 gallon buckets or pots..why do i need those ? Its dumb question time , initially i thought ..oh yeah..to put the plants in..but in all the indoor pics nobody is using 5 gallon pots.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

im using 5 gallon pots. the bigger the pot, the bigger the yield. you can get 5 gallon buckets at walmart in the paint section for like 2 bucks. they work really well


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

Cool , i seen my butchers was selling 5 gallon buckets for $1.50 in a corner of the shop , ill snag some.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

yup. they are great. just cut 3 or 4 holes in the bottom for drainage and youll be good to go


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

Im pretty hyped about things EP , cant believe my GF let me buy lights  I have a plant that came from a primo seed upstairs under cfl's and its maybe 3 inches tall and 3 or 4 weeks old ...unreal i know.
Its my first customer for the lights.The others can do their thing outdoors and ill get those seeds you linked me to for the duration of the year , its going to be pretty cool never having the hassle anymore of contacting what used to be a regular guy.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

haha ya its a great feeling growing your own smoke.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 30, 2010)

woah, 3 pages since i went to bed lol  think im gonna go with the 2 X 125 watt CFLS guys , and do a small Scrog


----------



## Dark4 (Jun 30, 2010)

damn i luv me sum chili. germinating mine right now


----------



## thedaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Dark4 said:


> damn i luv me sum chili. germinating mine right now


 haha nice one man  keep us updated


----------



## thedaz (Jun 30, 2010)

FMK, is Wolfy still about?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

thedaz said:


> FMK, is Wolfy still about?


Nah...i ate him 


lol seriously , i was going to ask you the same thing Daz , i havnt seen nor heard from the Wolfman since he last posted here on your thread.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 30, 2010)

Yesterday, after coming home from the mall, I pulled down my street in front of my house only to see that the street to my right was blocked off by a cop car. There were 3 helicopters in the sky. My heart was going ape shit. I was like "ohhhh I'm sooooo fuckin' done......". Turns out one of my neighbors was keep kept hostage by her husband. I was so glad. I don't know if the broad next door was okay ha but I'm glad I was.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy smokes OhGr , i would have caramaced my drawers too , i remember once in the windy city a friend and i were in his car downtown and were smoking it up good style.Flashing lights behind us put a stop to that and we both were sure the cop wanted us to pull over.I dont know if you have ever eaten a half ounce of dry pot before but it is like eating dry wheatabix..doesnt go down easy.
It took us all of 1 minute to scoff that bag of grass between us only to watch as the cruiser with the flashing lights overtook us and carried on up the road..damn lol


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 30, 2010)

With my first plant the night I planned on harvesting my buddy was coming to help I went to see if he was here opened the front door and there were two cops walking in front of my house both looked at me i just shut the door. Looked out the window in a dark room two cars posted on either side of my house. I was trippin And my buddy calls and is like have you looked outside. Turns out I have heroin dealers two houses down, ha. I almost flushed it.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 30, 2010)

That peppermint seed germed and is in some soil. If its a girl she'll be called candy if its a boy candy cane


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> That peppermint seed germed and is in some soil. If its a girl she'll be called candy if its a boy candy cane


Good luck with it PN , ill go get a new pic of my efforts down the tomato patch today.Tracking on my lights tell me they are within 30 miles so maybe today , tomorrow at the latest.Ill take my time setting up the lights and solicit help from EP and OhGr in that matter , its the nutes that interest me.Ill be giving some of that to my garden right off the bat.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 30, 2010)

Ha, That blows FMK. I've eaten dry pot before but only like a bowls worth. 

PN, Ha, I don't know if I could have taken that pressure.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice that line up will prolly get you somewere, I have Tiger bloom to use later but for now I'll let the manure and egg shells do their thing.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 30, 2010)

Ha yeah I had it next to the toilet with a pair of shears ready to go to town.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

haha well when that light comes ill be here to for any questions you have.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha well when that light comes ill be here to for any questions you have.


Thanks EP , you've been great with us on this thread , its appreciated all round.UPS deliver up until 6pm or later so im hopeful.Its in the city last time i checked at lunchtime.

Heres a couple of pics , those are the big boy beef tomatos (heirloom) and theres my wee plant next to its buddies the tomatos , i trimmed back the mater plant after this pic so the mj plant is getting full sunlight.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 30, 2010)

Lookin prime FMK, I've got a purple cherokee goin shes an heirloom.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2iTRpZeWow&feature=related


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

Thats a cool video man , ill check out the others later , a mixed bag of a day , aint got no weed and my D man not answering..probably in the carribean or something , i got a call from my friends in SC , they are coming to visit in 2 weeks and we'll all go up to NYC for a blast.All this..and nothing , so in my meloncholy state of mind ill take my ipod and fire up the john deere for a cruise down the real fields.Ill get some pics.

[video=youtube;0UjsXo9l6I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8[/video]

Whats on your mp3 player ?


----------



## thedaz (Jun 30, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> With my first plant the night I planned on harvesting my buddy was coming to help I went to see if he was here opened the front door and there were two cops walking in front of my house both looked at me i just shut the door. Looked out the window in a dark room two cars posted on either side of my house. I was trippin And my buddy calls and is like have you looked outside. Turns out I have heroin dealers two houses down, ha. I almost flushed it.


 lol mind what happened to me a few pages back , with the police who came in my house


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YytINKRQb3E
This sucks but better than ESOM.
Yeah i guess you got the worst with the best outcome.+rep daz


----------



## thedaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Thats a cool video man , ill check out the others later , a mixed bag of a day , aint got no weed and my D man not answering..probably in the carribean or something , i got a call from my friends in SC , they are coming to visit in 2 weeks and we'll all go up to NYC for a blast.All this..and nothing , so in my meloncholy state of mind ill take my ipod and fire up the john deere for a cruise down the real fields.Ill get some pics.
> 
> [video=youtube;0UjsXo9l6I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8[/video]
> 
> Whats on your mp3 player ?


haha nice one, my brothers going to nyc in august for a friends wedding

ive got a diverse taste in music man

but this now ive been listenng to some summer tunes  this is called 'morning sun' by the beautiful girls
[video=youtube;mTlb4mSVU4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTlb4mSVU4c[/video] couldnt find the actual vid but this is off an mtb dvd so its all goooood 


can i also do a bit of advertising of my friends band? 

http://www.myspace.com/deviousbeatband


----------



## thedaz (Jun 30, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YytINKRQb3E
> This sucks but better than ESOM.
> Yeah i guess you got the worst with the best outcome.+rep daz


 cheers for the Rep man


----------



## thedaz (Jun 30, 2010)

http://remixer.clubcreate.com/v1/dubstep/launch.html?90947430-7d5e-1d5e-ae17-74686564617a
then click the 'help button and it should play the track


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

that video it the TITS. also good song. ya my itunes playlist is extremely diverse.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 30, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> that video it the TITS. also good song. ya my itunes playlist is extremely diverse.


 haha yeah man


----------



## thedaz (Jun 30, 2010)

you know what is a goood tune to play before lighting one up ? 

this 

[video=youtube;yLuHE-82o40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLuHE-82o40&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone else think JayZ is just a big copycat ? Heres a vid i made with my own photos , i love the timing of the words and pics even if it was coincidence.

[video=youtube;zwUtqX2U98Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwUtqX2U98Q[/video]


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jun 30, 2010)

Isn't it weird that peppers are mentioned in everyone of these videos....sike.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 30, 2010)

Just came home from a shitty day of work...Guess what??
NO WEED!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

hey i feel your pain. no weed for me since april.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't usually smoke weed that often but some days man... You just really need something to take that edge off.


----------



## OhGr (Jun 30, 2010)

New bong I'm ordering.  
http://www.grasscity.com/acryl-bong-alien.html


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

haha ya i hear ya. ive had quite a few of those the last 3 months . 

i like the bong. IMO acrylic bongs are the best. glass is good and everything but i love my oprah ( my acrylic bong)


----------



## OhGr (Jun 30, 2010)

I hope they send me the *fluorescent/blue version. 
*


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

ya that would be cool. i think i want a new roor bong


----------



## OhGr (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice views. By the way, I ended up going with this instead. 
http://www.grasscity.com/acryl-bong-colored-10.html


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

Thats my back yard mate , does a peep have to be a member over there to purchase ? Its a really good price.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

i probably wouldnt show a picture of your backyard. you never know when a LEO could know it then bust ya later on.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

No way anyone can ever see my backyard , theres no road nearby.The only access is come down the driveway and even then its not visable.Driveway is 1/4 mile long , cops around here are crossing guards..fuck em.Point taken though , ill remove them.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 30, 2010)

well if you think its safe. i sometimes get sketched out showing a pic of one of my plants in my room lol


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jun 30, 2010)

Nah , you are right man , im not originally from Pa and i shouldnt assume nobody would recoqnise the property.I deleted the post , thanks EP , im glad now i didnt leave them up.


Oh..btw , i checked the UPS tracker , my package is 22 miles away so ill definately get it tomorrow.I wont rush into anything and doubt ill put the light up until i know exactly what im doing with it all.Ill need to construct some kind of frame or something to suspend the light from , may i ask , what is the most commen way ? Ive got some pulleys and line which i figure makes life easy for lowering and raising the lamp but i cant help thinking theres got to be an easier way.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

hey guys. Just looked at a couple of LED grows and the guys got pretty good yeilds . It was an LED micro scrog  and the light was $275 dollars , so about £190~, im considering getting one  only 63 watts aswell  
so its between 2X 125watt cfls and an LED ....still think ill go for the CFLs though, might get a blue LED for veging and making another cab so i can go perpertual  but we shall see 

like vege with the leds, flower with cfls. And always having something in both cabs  so i have a constant rotation


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

heres the led .

http://www.hydrogrowled.com/%2F63W-Penetrator-LED-Grow-Light--P44.aspx


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

right guys , made some alterations to my 'micro cab' took away a shelf so its now a meter tall , made 2 swing doors and a slide between them  made a reflector from the indian takeaway lids ( not tin foil/ Alluminium foil ) . Gonna make light traps next week and get my lights . I also going to make a scrog net  ive had a progressive morning i think


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't think you have to be a member to buy bongs, pipes, ect.....


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

Hell ya. The wait begins. 
View attachment 1020829


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Hell ya. The wait begins.
> View attachment 1020795


 the attachment doesnt work


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

OhGr said:


> I don't think you have to be a member to buy bongs, pipes, ect.....


 nah i dont think you have to be a member but that alien bong looks cool


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.grasscity.com/smoking-systems/novelty-pipes/gas-mask-bong-sealed-acrylic-tube.html 
this is quite a crazy bong


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

thedaz said:


> http://www.grasscity.com/smoking-systems/novelty-pipes/gas-mask-bong-sealed-acrylic-tube.html
> this is quite a crazy bong


Ha, Way ahead of ya. I have two gasmask.


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

thedaz said:


> the attachment doesnt work


 Try now homie.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Ha, Way ahead of ya. I have two gasmask.


nice one  are they any good? im considering getting one just because they look cool


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Hell ya. The wait begins.
> View attachment 1020829


 ahhh nice one  ive got a couple of joint holders some where...somewhere


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jul 1, 2010)

Allreet lads ? UPS tracker says out for delivery this morning,im a step closer to being an indoor farmer ..woo hoo


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Allreet lads ? UPS tracker says out for delivery this morning,im a step closer to being an indoor farmer ..woo hoo


Haha nice one  have you ordered your seeds yet?


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jul 1, 2010)

thedaz said:


> Haha nice one  have you ordered your seeds yet?


I ordered stuff a couple months back to test the waters then was gonna get the june deal and didnt have the setup to consider a couple hundred dollars for seeds so i missed out.Im watching for the july deal like you mentioned but to be honest i took EP's recommendation for the Khah 47 which works out at 11 bucks a pop so i got those and some other exotics at 40 bucks a pop.When i went to the checkout im getting 4 freebies that i wouldnt mind at all so id be happy at that.All i have to do now is get a prepaid card so i can do it that way,or ill cut a cheque but that is going to take twice as long.


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> I ordered stuff a couple months back to test the waters then was gonna get the june deal and didnt have the setup to consider a couple hundred dollars for seeds so i missed out.Im watching for the july deal like you mentioned but to be honest i took EP's recommendation for the Khah 47 which works out at 11 bucks a pop so i got those and some other exotics at 40 bucks a pop.When i went to the checkout im getting 4 freebies that i wouldnt mind at all so id be happy at that.All i have to do now is get a prepaid card so i can do it that way,or ill cut a cheque but that is going to take twice as long.


How do you pay for it? You use your name and address?


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

thedaz said:


> nice one  are they any good? im considering getting one just because they look cool


 It burns your eyes lol. Keep em closed. More of a novelty than anything.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jul 1, 2010)

OhGr said:


> How do you pay for it? You use your name and address?


What choice do i have OhGr ? I have to supply my address if i want to recieve my goods and attitude ask customers not to use bogus names.Last time i sent a cheque , this time ill use the international pre paid gift cards they recommend.Im almost positive i read they will not ship to PO Boxes but im not 100% sure if it was attitudes site or another where i read that bit.


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

Kool, I was just wondering. I've never paid for my seeds.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, pre-paid cards seem to be the best way for you  I use my bank card but that's only because seeds are legal here


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jul 1, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Kool, I was just wondering. I've never paid for my seeds.


I have about 100 seeds but ive no way of knowing what they are , bagweed i suspect but push comes to shove ill use tham and do.




thedaz said:


> Yeah, pre-paid cards seem to be the best way for you  I use my bank card but that's only because seeds are legal here


Yep , with a cheque they have my name and no mistake , with per paid gift cards they have an address but my name could be Joe Paloka for all they care,doesnt have to be my real name.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 1, 2010)

ya im about to put in a $ 300 order in to attitude prob middle of july. and kaya 47 and SLH are both on that list. im definitely think barney's farm LSD, and their pineapple chunk. the chunk is supposedly 25% THC content so that may be nice  i think i may get a subcool strain as well. probably vortex


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 1, 2010)

I've always enjoyed my fake cig, spark it and ppl don't think shit. They are a good peice for windy days. That sound pretty cool Daz I want to start mine but i'm BROKE!


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jul 1, 2010)

And yea there was light , and it was good.

Thats my lights arrived lads , nutes as well.Pretty cool of HTG to put in freebies , got 2 cig lighters and some stickers and a discount coupen for my next purchase , lovely.

Im not in a huge hurry to set them up as i really want to get this right the first time so ill inspect what i have and see what i can or cant do in regards setting it up.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> And yea there was light , and it was good.
> 
> Thats my lights arrived lads , nutes as well.Pretty cool of HTG to put in freebies , got 2 cig lighters and some stickers and a discount coupen for my next purchase , lovely.
> 
> Im not in a huge hurry to set them up as i really want to get this right the first time so ill inspect what i have and see what i can or cant do in regards setting it up.


yassss 

''and God said let there be light...sponsered by HTG''


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jul 1, 2010)

thedaz said:


> yassss
> 
> ''and God said let there be light...sponsered by HTG''


Hahahahaa good one , let there be light (as long as its hps) 

Ill get some pics Daz , it looks like quality man.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

that was a fast deliviery though


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet, Glad they came okay. My bulb broke upon arrival. Had to wait for a new one.


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont hear any broken glass OhGr , ill test them later this evening so i can give the seller his feedback on the bay.Its funny how the nutes have pics of flowers and tomatos and so does most of the included litrature , yet they include lighters


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> I dont hear any broken glass OhGr , ill test them later this evening so i can give the seller his feedback on the bay.Its funny how the nutes have pics of flowers and tomatos and so does most of the included litrature , yet they include lighters
> 
> View attachment 1021305


wish i could afford/ get away with 400watts  Are you gonna start a thread for your grow? coz i'll deffo follow it  haha yeah its like my local grow shop, they used to sell seeds there  yet they had signs on the wall saying that any equipment bought was not to be used in any illegal cultivation the owners a stoner


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;rrTB5A3tHDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrTB5A3tHDA&feature=player_embedded#![/video]
The new July promo


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jul 1, 2010)

thedaz said:


> wish i could afford/ get away with 400watts  Are you gonna start a thread for your grow? coz i'll deffo follow it  haha yeah its like my local grow shop, they used to sell seeds there  yet they had signs on the wall saying that any equipment bought was not to be used in any illegal cultivation the owners a stoner


Daz , the light is quite small really all in , and when i heard a plasma tv burns 700w suddenly 400w seemed acceptable.I thought it would be a power hog too.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Daz , the light is quite small really all in , and when i heard a plasma tv burns 700w suddenly 400w seemed acceptable.I thought it would be a power hog too.


 yeah fair enough  well i might end up getting some sort of hps down the line, cause i forgot ill get my student loan and bursary


----------



## Fullmoon kid (Jul 1, 2010)

Well this will be a learning curve for us both then , ive never used hps lights before so ill keep a note and journal (elsewhere privately) and we can see a novices results.How cool is the student grant ? wooo hoooo


----------



## thedaz (Jul 1, 2010)

Fullmoon kid said:


> Well this will be a learning curve for us both then , ive never used hps lights before so ill keep a note and journal (elsewhere privately) and we can see a novices results.How cool is the student grant ? wooo hoooo


 haha yeah man  yeah its quite good like im just gonna stick the loan in a high interest account and not spend it and ill pay it back but ill keep the interest i gain . But ill just spend my bursary cause i dont have to pay it back


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 1, 2010)

ya when you look at the wattages some of your house uses, such as a tv, 600-1000 watts depending on size, and computers 450-1400 watts depending on hardware, one 400 or 600 watt light doesnt seems like much. oh, if you switch all of your regular incandescent bulbs, to 13 watt ( i think 75 watt equivalent or may be 60) CFL's, then it would be like you almost never even added that grow light on you elec bill. 

if you it makes you feel any better and safer, my next grow will be around 2000-3000 watts of light. im going to get two 1000 watters, then use my 600 to veg with. then either add another 1000 watt, or if money allows two  

and i feel pretty confident and know without a doubt, i wouldnt be a bleep on the radar with that many watts.


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

My Mutant plant is starting to get smelly.  She's a beauty. I had to put chop sticks on both sides of the stem though cause she's so top heavy.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 1, 2010)

thats a good sign, and i always see the mutants being the most potent on here. dont know why though.


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

Lucky I guess. I need a flower room... My closet would be okay but It just get's so hot, up to 87 some times and It's not even close to being light proof. I need an Armoire or big ass card board box or something for under like 40 bucks haha. Any idea guys? I know 40 is pushing it but my next pay check don't come for two weeks. I could wait till then but I'd like to get every thing set up and tested for temps and all before I flower.


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

Also, This is gonna sound really noodishh but it's not the end of the word if the bottom leaves are touching the soil, right? Cause my mutant grows like a bush.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 1, 2010)

go to a salvation army or something. you can get furniture there for cheap. well 87 isnt that bad. 85 and below is where you want to be. ive been around 84 my whole flower or so.


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, but once I get a tarp in there for the night cycle and light proof, it's gonna get a hell of a lot hotter I think.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 1, 2010)

ya thats very true. portable a/c will fix it, but will run ya about 300 bucks or so. i wanted to get one this grow, but didnt have the cash to drop 300 bucks at one time haha, i got bills to pay, and nutes to buy


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> ya thats very true. portable a/c will fix it, but will run ya about 300 bucks or so. i wanted to get one this grow, but didnt have the cash to drop 300 bucks at one time haha, i got bills to pay, and nutes to buy


 ditto.....


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

Also, I think I just bought a Celsius only Thermometer / Humidity Meter... Time to learn Celsius....


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 1, 2010)

well alot of times you can switch back and forth. but 23-25 degrees celsius is where you want to be. you can find convertors form C to F on the net easily


----------



## OhGr (Jul 1, 2010)

Will do. Thanks bro.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 1, 2010)

no problem my man.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 2, 2010)

morning guys  25*c here in edinburgh and its only 9:12 am, so its gonna get alot hotter  gonna get a BBQ going today i think


----------



## OhGr (Jul 2, 2010)

Hot wings ftw


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 2, 2010)

I dislike hotwings, smoked chicken is the way to go. Don't play with knives ppl they are sharp.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 2, 2010)

awww man, burgers, sausages and bbq sauce marinated chicken...and a few beers


----------



## thedaz (Jul 2, 2010)

these legal highs are getting right on my tits, theres a new one here called NRG1 and people have already overdosed  its more addictive than heroine apparently and its only 25p for a hit  ill send a link. Why do people make this shit? why cant people just get the illegal drugs? they have already proven to be LESS harmless than the legal immitations i mean im happy with Ganj, LSD, shrooms , Salvia ( yes it's legal but its 100% natural and has been used for like 2000 years) and DMT (ocasionally).


----------



## thedaz (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2914372/NRG-1-is-25p-a-hit-and-will-kill-many-more-than-meow.html


----------



## morfin56 (Jul 2, 2010)

thedaz said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2914372/NRG-1-is-25p-a-hit-and-will-kill-many-more-than-meow.html


 thats crazy shit


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 2, 2010)

Watermelon Peppers GOMPossible 1 joint GOM.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 3, 2010)

May your melons thrive FMK. The B.K. is germing.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 3, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> View attachment 1023586WatermelonView attachment 1023588 View attachment 1023609PeppersView attachment 1023615 View attachment 1023616GOMView attachment 1023617Possible 1 joint GOM.


Everythings looking nice PN  chillies look pretty big


----------



## thedaz (Jul 3, 2010)

morfin56 said:


> thats crazy shit


 Yeah man, crazy shit But the thing is, these new 'legals' dont even get tested before they enter the market  in my opinion they are worse than the real illegal ones...whichis why i only get the illegal ones  nothing compares to them


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks Daz, I was real drunk on that second post now I am real sick alcohol should be illegal.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 3, 2010)

man where has FMK been?


----------



## OhGr (Jul 3, 2010)

Gone Fishing.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 3, 2010)

hmm i dunno where he is :S


----------



## thedaz (Jul 3, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Thanks Daz, I was real drunk on that second post now I am real sick alcohol should be illegal.


haha, nice one


----------



## thedaz (Jul 3, 2010)

think i might give mushroom growing a try  my local head shop is still selling 'edible mushroom grow bag kits'' but also psyliocybe syringes, maybe get the b+ strain but we shall see


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 3, 2010)

when i move im going to order some spores and grow some... jeez been trimming all day started at one, and still have 2.5 plants to go


----------



## OhGr (Jul 3, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> when i move im going to order some spores and grow some... jeez been trimming all day started at one, and still have 2.5 plants to go


Make you some hash!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 4, 2010)

haha i plan on it. taking half the trim, making hash. the other half is going to butter, so i can cook with it


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 4, 2010)

I liked my butter but nothing i made equaled the cookie i ate in Arcada in potency or taste. Man i love fireworks today is gonna be the shit, hope i don't start any fires.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th of july you guys over in the US  Congrats on your harvest EP  im gonna take a look at your thread the now


----------



## OhGr (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th guys!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 4, 2010)

happy 4th everyone. ill post some pics of the harvest later tonight.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 5, 2010)

hey guys, feeling a bit spaced lol had about 4grams or dried B+ (shrooms) yesterday with a friend. We went out side but it started to rain really heavily but the sensation was amazing  and seeing the rain hit the ground and the wind blowing it looked intense. Then we went in side and watch a film called Dr panusus imaginarium :S...one of the trippiest films ive seen in my life, i think it would be a trippy film to watch sobre aswell as on shrooms 
when the rain went off we went back out side and met up with some people and they bought us sun glasses because are pupiuls were massive...The lenses had an orange tint, which was cool to look through, quite like Howard Marks ( Mr Nice) sunglasses 

anyway that was my day, how are yous allo doing?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 5, 2010)

haha sounds like an awesome day. well i saw dr. parnassus sober, and i was really trippy, i can only imagine it shrooming. 

well i trimmed for 20 hours straight but got it all done. check my journal for harvest pics


----------



## thedaz (Jul 5, 2010)

haha yeah it was quite enjoyable like  

cool man i'll check it out


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 5, 2010)

That sounds like a blast, I was the human tank last night I taped a mortar tube to my chest and was firing down the street. My hearing is muffled though.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 6, 2010)

This thread is so not bumpin without FMK around. Or so it seems.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 6, 2010)

lol yeah , i notticed lol 
got some bell pepper seeds today  from a pepper, so hopefully they germ 

any one gonna see Inception when it comes out? looks pretty coool


----------



## thedaz (Jul 6, 2010)

harvested a few chillies and made enchilladas, quite tastey


----------



## OhGr (Jul 6, 2010)

Well guys...... My roommates found my grow and I got kicked out, Working on asking them to let me back, They destroyed all my equipment and plants... Everything....sigh. I don't know anymore........... I might not be posting for a few.... Peace bros. _OhGr.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 6, 2010)

hey what did they destroy?


----------



## OhGr (Jul 6, 2010)

Lights, my two grow rooms, the whole shebangabang. Over 200 bucks worth of stuff.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 6, 2010)

damn im sorry. that really sucks, but you know, they do atleast have a right to know. if it woulda gotten busted, they coulda been charged as well


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 7, 2010)

I love bell peppers, that is real crappy OhGr hope it all goes good.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 7, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Well guys...... My roommates found my grow and I got kicked out, Working on asking them to let me back, They destroyed all my equipment and plants... Everything....sigh. I don't know anymore........... I might not be posting for a few.... Peace bros. _OhGr.


 awww shit man  so where you gonna go?

Hope every thing works out man


----------



## OhGr (Jul 7, 2010)

Idk, I love growing but Idk.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 7, 2010)

man id wait to get your own place, or roomates that dont care if you grow. if you tell them that you can do it without getting caught that might persuade them, go bigger than you can grow you and your roomates personnel head stash, and maybe a lil more to pay for rent, bills etc.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope this isn't like gramdmahs boy and your room mates are your parents. On a real note you should say destroying your stuff was a good enough punishment, there is an empty space in your heart now.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 7, 2010)

Tried a banana pepper and got juice in my eye, they aren't spicey but they still pack a punch.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 8, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Tried a banana pepper and got juice in my eye, they aren't spicey but they still pack a punch.


Haha lol I remember me and some friends stayed at a friends house and we started to saturate sone of his clothes in chillie juice  even his boxers and socks lol and he goes jogging so in the morning he go ready and went out, came back and the look on his face was priceless ... Ive had this done to me and is so fucking sore especially on your baws


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 8, 2010)

I can imagine since the skin around my eye was burning, from a banana pepper? wasn't hot at all just crisp and sweet.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 8, 2010)

My pumpkin is drooping for the second day in a row now and today is supposed to be hotter than hell, I shall shade her with my cape, or a chair.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 8, 2010)

lol im gonna grow alot more stuff next year, tomatoes, more chillies, some herbs aswell, carrots and more potattoes


----------



## thedaz (Jul 8, 2010)

mabey a guerilla grow with alot of autos aswell, how are your GOMs going PN?


----------



## OhGr (Jul 8, 2010)

Fmk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MakinProgress (Jul 8, 2010)

Man, I can't wait to be settled into one place long enough to actually do some growing.

I'm moving this next year, and hopefully it'll be the last move for a long time... Don't get me wrong, I LOVE travel, but it'll be really nice to be settled into a real routine again. I'll finally be able to get my business where I want it to be, plus I'll be able to grow all the plants I could ever want 

Time to buy a house I think...


----------



## thedaz (Jul 9, 2010)

MakinProgress said:


> Man, I can't wait to be settled into one place long enough to actually do some growing.
> 
> I'm moving this next year, and hopefully it'll be the last move for a long time... Don't get me wrong, I LOVE travel, but it'll be really nice to be settled into a real routine again. I'll finally be able to get my business where I want it to be, plus I'll be able to grow all the plants I could ever want
> 
> Time to buy a house I think...


Haha, yeah man. What kinda business do you have? I live with my parents because im still 18 and i'll probably still be here when im at uni aswell because accomodation is really expensive here and i cant afford it lol .


----------



## thedaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Guys, i forgot to say , i ditched McD's ! They paid shite, the job was shite and i was sick of my manager moaning at me for no reason. I am now a gardener  posted adds on gumtree, viva street and adtrader and ive made leaflets. Ive already had 2 emails from potential customers , plus it's C in H since im not a registered company which means all money goes to me


----------



## thedaz (Jul 9, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Fmk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 OhGr hows it going with the room mate sittuation?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 9, 2010)

thedaz said:


> Guys, i forgot to say , i ditched McD's ! They paid shite, the job was shite and i was sick of my manager moaning at me for no reason. I am now a gardener  posted adds on gumtree, viva street and adtrader and ive made leaflets. Ive already had 2 emails from potential customers , plus it's C in H since im not a registered company which means all money goes to me


And when you have questions you can ask us, those two emails are prolly from some cougars who want a pool boy but have no pool. But really man that is awsome my dream job, well farming would be sick.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 9, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> And when you have questions you can ask us, those two emails are prolly from some cougars who want a pool boy but have no pool. But really man that is awsome my dream job, well farming would be sick.


Haha yeah man. Lol I wish that would happen , just like the films yeah farming would be awesome like, rewarding and relaxing


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 10, 2010)

Plus all that private land, you could grow some real trees.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 10, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Plus all that private land, you could grow some real trees.


Haha yeah , grow tons I'd make some dirt jumps too though lol anyway went round to give a customer a quote , she is actually a hippie , has dreads and everything and she has really cool dogs  smells like ganj but I didn't say anything because I also smell like weed think she'll be my first customer


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 12, 2010)

Thats a good way to start man congrats. I went to a cousins wedding twas a blast, beer was free but you had to pay for juice. My guess with FMK is that hes putting something real cool together and we will all be flabergasted, or he wrecked his lawnmower at top speed.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 12, 2010)

haha yeah man. Well ive been busy, went to glentress for mountainbiking yesterday and i was working at that womans (the hippy one lol) garden today. She wasnt in though, her daughter was , who is the same age as me anyway she let me take her ipod dock out to her garden so i could listen to some music from my ipod , which is really nice of her  also got to stay for a few beers  also got invited to a feild rave, for the 23rd of july 

Have to say, this is way better than mcd's.

ill update soon guys


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 13, 2010)

I have never been to a rave, they would get busted real quick here cuz everyone there could be a terrorist. Not really but thats how they would treat it and looks like you struck gold. On my trip we drove through the columbia gorge that place is beautiful, slowly changes from dessert to evergreens.


----------



## OhGr (Jul 13, 2010)

thedaz said:


> OhGr hows it going with the room mate sittuation?


 Well, they let me move back in but i can't grow anymore till i get me own place where I'm alone or with ppl who don't care.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 14, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> I have never been to a rave, they would get busted real quick here cuz everyone there could be a terrorist. Not really but thats how they would treat it and looks like you struck gold. On my trip we drove through the columbia gorge that place is beautiful, slowly changes from dessert to evergreens.


yeah, the police here are arseholes too like. About a month or two a go me and alot of other people went to a rave on Cramond island just off the coast  we chose this place because we can walk over to it when the tide is out and when the tide came in the police couldnt get over  anyway it was a perfect place aswell because no one lives on the island as it was only used in WW2 . Anyway the island was rigged with generators, strobe lights, lazers, speakers and alot of live acts  there was also a bunker left from ww2 which was also kitted up with lights and lazers and things 

anyway when we started to leave when the tide went out again, the policewere waiting for us all :O vans cars and about 30 or so police officers all lined up. We even made the newspapers!! The were saying that we were all stranded on this island but we were'nt , we knew the tide was coming in and we coulndt leave till it went out again. The rave had been organised for months before it happened there were saftey blankets, inflatible boats, and there were atleast 20 student paramedics ! i mean as far as raves go, ours was pretty organised lol 

The police were doing random drug tests on people as we arrived back over because they knew it would have been like shooting fish in a barrel lol that night i had 5-meO-DALT  which was pretty crazy :S fun but crazy :S while we were walking on the mile long walk back to the main land we were bricking it but they let us past and searched some one else 

http://edinburghnews.scotsman.com/edinburgh/Police-gave-choice-of-39evacuation.6353186.jp thats the link to the paper

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1284553/Bebo-party-ravers-lifeboat-rescue-Cramond-Island-tide-cut-off.html Another one

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/news/3002299/People-attending-a-rave-on-an-island-in-the-Firth-of-Forth-are-stranded-by-the-tide.html And Another 

http://www.onenewspage.co.uk/news/Front+Page/20100607/11768681/Bebo-party-ravers-in-lifeboat-rescue-from-Cramond.htm Another 

http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/news/150-stranded-revellers-rescued-from.6344223.jp Another 

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/2010/06/06/bebo-party-goers-rescued-off-scots-island-after-being-stranded-by-tide-86908-22314544/ And another 

As you can see, the papers manipulate stories saying that we were all 'stranded' but hat was the whole point in it , thats why we chose crammond and every one going knew that 

Also im quite proud of the amount of media coverage we got  there were stories on the tv new tooooo


----------



## thedaz (Jul 14, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Well, they let me move back in but i can't grow anymore till i get me own place where I'm alone or with ppl who don't care.


Nice to see you back OhGr  nice to know they let you back in alothough they should have never kicked you out man.

Yeah once you get your own place you can have your own rules and make it compulsary for people to grow lol


----------



## OhGr (Jul 14, 2010)

thedaz said:


> Nice to see you back OhGr  nice to know they let you back in alothough they should have never kicked you out man.
> 
> Yeah once you get your own place you can have your own rules and make it compulsary for people to grow lol


Nice to be back bro, Kicking me out was whatever but they didn't have to wreck my stuff. I could have grown other plants in there. Oh well, it's in the past now. On a brighter note, I got my new bong and pipe today from Grasscity!!


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 14, 2010)

Agreed good to see you made out alright. Yeah they should have just gotten rid of the greenery. That rave sounds like a blast, I'm kind of jealous but it gives me a great idea. There is a island you can walk to in the mighty columbia, I don't know about the path getting covered but still great idea.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 14, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Nice to be back bro, Kicking me out was whatever but they didn't have to wreck my stuff. I could have grown other plants in there. Oh well, it's in the past now. On a brighter note, I got my new bong and pipe today from Grasscity!!


yeah man, you could have grow tomatoes, chillies, whatever and that would havesaved yous all money in the longrun  haha nice one, ive not bought anything off that site yet , might need to though


----------



## thedaz (Jul 14, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Agreed good to see you made out alright. Yeah they should have just gotten rid of the greenery. That rave sounds like a blast, I'm kind of jealous but it gives me a great idea. There is a island you can walk to in the mighty columbia, I don't know about the path getting covered but still great idea.


haha yeah, you shoul try it man  ive got a secret little plan hatching for another rave  its a WW2 bunker near edinburgh, its in a middle of a forrest! goes like 3 or 4 floors underground! way bigger than the one at crammond like  and theres a long series of tunnels that goes under conferenc rooms in edinburgh, which im also looking into


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 14, 2010)

The only bunkers around here is an old home made bomb shelter someone made during the cold war. Its in the middle of the dessert, we just go there to smoke on windy days but its tiny. Yeah imagine cops doing a raid and just find an indoor veggie garden they would be pissed.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 14, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> The only bunkers around here is an old home made bomb shelter someone made during the cold war. Its in the middle of the dessert, we just go there to smoke on windy days but its tiny. Yeah imagine cops doing a raid and just find an indoor veggie garden they would be pissed.


haha well theres a programe called ''brit cops: zero tollerance'' and the police had been following this drug dealer about for weeks and he kept going to this house alot. So the police got a chopper in the sky and used infraread cameras to dettect heat to see if it could possibly be a ganj farm so the police got a warrant and burst into the guys house. What did they find?...Tomatoes under 1000watt hps lol like a whole room full. 
The funnthing is that the police spent months planning and following this guy and broke down the door  and it turns out the alleged dealer kept going to that house because his friend lived there! so the police got the wrong house aswell  and the onl left a note explaining what had happened to the door because the house owners werent in lol


I'll find a link 



Anyway heres the bunker i was on about 
http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=35045


----------



## OhGr (Jul 14, 2010)

thedaz said:


> yeah man, you could have grow tomatoes, chillies, whatever and that would havesaved yous all money in the longrun  haha nice one, ive not bought anything off that site yet , might need to though


 i order my bong on July 1st and it came July 14th just so you get an idea of the time it takes. you don't have to have an account to buy from them though it helps. I'm gonna try my new baby out tonight.  Can't fucking wait!


----------



## thedaz (Jul 15, 2010)

haha nice one  ive got an account over there but im hardly on  they send emails with discount codes and stuff


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 15, 2010)

Those were some ominous pictures until I read that it received fire damage. That shit is badass though. What if someone reignites it while your throwing your rave, hopefully there are fire escapes.


----------



## OhGr (Jul 15, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha nice one  ive got an account over there but im hardly on  they send emails with discount codes and stuff


Ha, yea. I forgot to use a discount code for my purchase.  Ohhh well, there is always next time. p.s tried my bong out last night and it is the shit!


----------



## thedaz (Jul 16, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Those were some ominous pictures until I read that it received fire damage. That shit is badass though. What if someone reignites it while your throwing your rave, hopefully there are fire escapes.


haha yeah, but apparently it still has a quite strong structure  Its strange because i never knew these places existed in edingburgh untill aweek ago. Apparently theres a series of secret tunnels that run from other bunkers that go under edinburgh too, which is quite cool


----------



## thedaz (Jul 16, 2010)

OhGr said:


> Ha, yea. I forgot to use a discount code for my purchase.  Ohhh well, there is always next time. p.s tried my bong out last night and it is the shit!


 nice one man


----------



## thedaz (Jul 16, 2010)

PN, how are your plants coming along?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 16, 2010)

Well the midget got pulled cuz it wasn't going to produce even .5. But the gal in the corner is doing fantastic though its small from me letting them get root bound befor i transplanted. So I'm down to 1 auto. I'll get a pic up a lil later. This was last thursday.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 17, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Well the midget got pulled cuz it wasn't going to produce even .5. But the gal in the corner is doing fantastic though its small from me letting them get root bound befor i transplanted. So I'm down to 1 auto. I'll get a pic up a lil later. This was last thursday.View attachment 1049402


 cool man  that one is looking cool those are the green 'o matics from GHS yeah?


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 17, 2010)

Yup yup, it is small because my bad, otherwise it would be a beast.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Chilli king, sounds like you are having a blast on the gardening front. 

I use to look across at Crammond island for around 17 years of my life, before moving to the Weedgie land.....and now onto a better flatter place. 

Perfect place for a rave...were there a lot of rats? (the four legged variety!)

Peace, DST


----------



## thedaz (Jul 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Chilli king, sounds like you are having a blast on the gardening front.
> 
> I use to look across at Crammond island for around 17 years of my life, before moving to the Weedgie land.....and now onto a better flatter place.
> 
> ...


haha yeah man  Chilli king  Nice one where are you now like? Yeah it was an amazing rave lol i didnt nottice any rats , i was fucked up on various substances lol


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 21, 2010)

Pics from today will arrive shortly. and  Not even two weeks later. For FMK.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 21, 2010)

nice one PN, ill get some up tomorrow


----------



## thedaz (Jul 22, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Pics from today will arrive shortly.View attachment 1058129 and View attachment 1058130 Not even two weeks later.View attachment 1058132 For FMK.


 theyre looking goood man  that melon looks goood too like


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks man, won't be much but she will be good enough. Ever had 99 bananas? I don't ever want it again at the moment


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2010)

thedaz said:


> haha yeah man  Chilli king  Nice one where are you now like? Yeah it was an amazing rave lol i didnt nottice any rats , i was fucked up on various substances lol


You even talk like an East Coaster, like.....makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I hear the dulcit Scottish tones.....hehe.

I live in a better flatter place called The Netherlands....well, not sure about Better, but it's certainly flatter. The other islands were the names of houses at one of the primary school in my area, Inch Garvey, Inch Mickery (excuse spelling) etc. The Forth is a lovely place, I do miss the scenery. Around here, it's, oh look, another filed with a row of trees, followed by another filed with a row of trees...okay if you like big skies!

Well it is sunny this morning at sunrise so I can't complain.

Have a good one.

Peace, DST


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 25, 2010)

I know that feeling DST, get it when ever I hear a southern accent up here in the NW.  Got a small harvest off the banana pepper today red and greens are up next. I'll try to get a pic of the peppers up, its been a while.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 25, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> I know that feeling DST, get it when ever I hear a southern accent up here in the NW.  Got a small harvest off the banana pepper today red and greens are up next. I'll try to get a pic of the peppers up, its been a while.


Haha nice one man , I'll be sure to get some o my pics up . I think I've harvested about 20 chillies:s , and the plants keep producing so I e got like another 17 on the plants  
I've not really had time to update lol been recording I'm about to buy mysel an electribe In a week or so  gona do a few more tunes and mabey remix " smack my bitch up" then I'll make my demo CD


----------



## thedaz (Jul 25, 2010)

DST said:


> You even talk like an East Coaster, like.....makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I hear the dulcit Scottish tones.....hehe.
> 
> I live in a better flatter place called The Netherlands....well,not sure about Better, but it's certainly flatter. The other islands were the names of houses at one of the primary school in my area, Inch Garvey, Inch Mickery (excuse spelling) etc. The Forth is a lovely place, I do miss the scenery. Around here, it's, oh look, another filed with a row of trees, followed by another filed with a row of trees...okay if you like big skies!
> 
> ...


Haha , nae bother lol. 
Netherlands would be an amazing place to live like. I think I'll end up moving out from Edin at some point. I quite fancy Canada because of the mountainbiking scene or mabey Spain. But as for now I'm makin the most of it here . 
Went to the bongo club the other night. Dub step/ trance/ reggae and beer so it was an amazing night lol


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 25, 2010)

My buddy and his brother make awsome music(white boy rap) They plan on putting out some mix tapes.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 25, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> My buddy and his brother make awsome music(white boy rap) They plan on putting out some mix tapes.


 haha nice one. Im mainly making dubstep and some psychedelic trance tunes, mabey some dub reggae aswell. Im currently making a tune that will make the listener shite themselves  its basically got a bit of a slow tempo drums and pads along with some synth , then dropping the levels but keeping the synth going and then suddenly brining the levels right up and introducing the drop and beat down  
when i finnish it , ill try and post it on this is i can


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Jul 26, 2010)

Your Rainy climate is pretty much the exact opposite that Peppers thrive in. The soil, PH and nutrients as well. 

To address the wet feet issue, I would plant them in sand. Dig a 6" - 8" diameter hole x about 1 ft deep. Fill it with partway sand, and when planting them just fill sand around the plants. This will make the soil drain better, in the directly effected area.... It beats making the entire garden area drain better. I do this in my heavy clay soil for everything, in holes dug with a pluggy bulb digger tool. Once your "sand traps" are established.... just plant stuff in the same spot next year. 

Tomato's are fairly easy, although you might be a touch late getting them going. I grow all Hierlooms..... why bother growing the same bland, average and hideous "Red Things" from the grocery store... when you can just walk into a store and buy one of those??? Tomato's should be black, purple, pink or green and most of all UGLY. 

Another thing to consider for next year, peppers & tomato's.. get a few plants going early. Grow big mother plants, then take clones a month or so before putting them out. 

Bhut Jolokia or Ghost Peppers are neat... but you are looking at taking them inside at the end of season and growing for another month before they even set fruit. Thats been my experience... and I live in a high wasteland desert climate.. but I never tried cloning them before. 

The strangest looking pepper, quite the converasation piece is "Federal Agent Peppers" They look exactly like a federal agent. OR if you prefer.. "Scotsman Peppers" Just like the song about the drunken Scotsman.. "Lad I don't know where youve been, but I see youve won first prize!!". The seed packet will actually say "Peter Pepper". 

View attachment 1064804


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 26, 2010)

Dinosaur Bone said:


> Your Rainy climate is pretty much the exact opposite that Peppers thrive in. The soil, PH and nutrients as well.
> 
> To address the wet feet issue, I would plant them in sand. Dig a 6" - 8" diameter hole x about 1 ft deep. Fill it with partway sand, and when planting them just fill sand around the plants. This will make the soil drain better, in the directly effected area.... It beats making the entire garden area drain better. I do this in my heavy clay soil for everything, in holes dug with a pluggy bulb digger tool. Once your "sand traps" are established.... just plant stuff in the same spot next year.
> 
> ...


By the window.


----------



## thedaz (Jul 26, 2010)

Dinosaur Bone said:


> Your Rainy climate is pretty much the exact opposite that Peppers thrive in. The soil, PH and nutrients as well.
> 
> To address the wet feet issue, I would plant them in sand. Dig a 6" - 8" diameter hole x about 1 ft deep. Fill it with partway sand, and when planting them just fill sand around the plants. This will make the soil drain better, in the directly effected area.... It beats making the entire garden area drain better. I do this in my heavy clay soil for everything, in holes dug with a pluggy bulb digger tool. Once your "sand traps" are established.... just plant stuff in the same spot next year.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info man, but my chillies are thriving in this weather and they've been grown by the window all they way through I've had a few handfull of harvests of the pants already and they're still producing chillies


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Jul 26, 2010)

I didnt notice that there were 85 pages on this thread.... likely you have been growing this plant for a couple years now...


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 27, 2010)

Dinosaur Bone said:


> I didnt notice that there were 85 pages on this thread.... likely you have been growing this plant for a couple years now...


Yeah kind of crazy for the gardening section, just since spring I beleive. You seem to know peppers though so your welcome here.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Jul 27, 2010)

Went and checked 41 pages of "Gardening" its a tie for second with 16 pages and first place to thedaz with 85, congrats.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

Dinosaur Bone said:


> The strangest looking pepper, quite the converasation piece is "Federal Agent Peppers" They look exactly like a federal agent. OR if you prefer.. "Scotsman Peppers" Just like the song about the drunken Scotsman.. "Lad I don't know where youve been, but I see youve won first prize!!". The seed packet will actually say "Peter Pepper".
> 
> View attachment 1064804


Never heard of that song before....perhaps Youtube will help me out. When you say Scotsmans Peppers, are you talking about Scotch Bonnets? which are effectively one of thee, if not thee Hottest peppers available....sheesh they blow yer brains out if you have one. My Spanish Red Pepper plant got infected with bugs and is now just a shell with one pepper hanging off of it and about 3 leaves,,,,,sad sight!


----------



## thedaz (Jul 28, 2010)

Dinosaur Bone said:


> I didnt notice that there were 85 pages on this thread.... likely you have been growing this plant for a couple years now...


haha its cool man  started them from seed in spring this year  But as PN said , stick around


----------



## thedaz (Jul 28, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> Went and checked 41 pages of "Gardening" its a tie for second with 16 pages and first place to thedaz with 85, congrats.


haha cheers man


----------



## PinchedNerve (Aug 7, 2010)

Green-O-Matic creates some prime smoke, something needed to be said.


----------



## thedaz (Aug 9, 2010)

nice one man  yeah, sorry ive not really been about on here much been really really busy and ive had alot of family stuff happening

i transplanted the oldest and largest plants into a massive pot in my garden outside and put the younger ones into the window box 

harvested abot 28~ chillies 2 weeks ago and just waiting on more from the youngerones  

they go great in chicken madras curry btw 

and ive also got some cyane and birds eye chillies in my fridge, can i use the seeds in them for growing?


----------



## thedaz (Aug 10, 2010)

hey guys 

thought id share some tunes  theyre my old ones, i have new ones, just need to reccord them  tell me what you think guys http://dubstep.co.uk/thedaz


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Aug 11, 2010)

so i kind of took over my moms jalapeno chili plant haha. its in really bad shape, but i gave it a good dose of nutes, and i have 3 ok sized peppers on it and about 5 or so more starting to bud. maybe i can get some out of it. when i took over it, there was one gross dead jalapeno and ill take pics of it later. its looking somewhat better now.


----------



## thedaz (Aug 12, 2010)

haha nice one EP  how did your last harvest turn out? the kaya47 and all that ?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Aug 13, 2010)

actually i yielded lower than i thought. but i still had a bountiful and potent harvest. i got about 12.5 ounces total dry. out of the 5 plants. i only got a half out of my white widow, but it is crazy potent. if your not careful itll put you right to sleep. haha. but the kaya is amazing smoke. i kind of screwed up the plant in early flowering by giving it too much jacks and burned it. i think it would of had tripled the yield if i t wouldnt have burned. i also think i had too much canopy and plant for my one 600 to cover, and i think if i would of had a 1000 watter, i could of gotten way more out of her and the rest of them. but as you can see in my avatar, i got many beer bottle sized colas. thats a full size fat tire bottle.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Aug 14, 2010)

My Green o matic was pretty much a dub on a stick, Have a red dwarf coming to life at the moment. Hopefully I don't mess this one up. The Yellow pair tomato is a wonderful plant, every five days or so I collect 30-40, I beleive thats tiger bloom in action.


----------



## thedaz (Aug 14, 2010)

PinchedNerve said:


> My Green o matic was pretty much a dub on a stick, Have a red dwarf coming to life at the moment. Hopefully I don't mess this one up. The Yellow pair tomato is a wonderful plant, every five days or so I collect 30-40, I beleive thats tiger bloom in action.


 haha nice one man  well my chillies are doing goooood  not smoked much lately, had alot on my mind... not even started my grow with the seeds i bought back in may  Might do an auto outdoor grow next year, mabey try the GOM's


----------



## PinchedNerve (Aug 16, 2010)

Both my pepper plants disagree with the soil here. The GOM's I recomend I just waited for a more milky than amber and the high was intense yet I could be completely social. Doin 20 for the auto patch next summer among others. (Largest thread in the gardening section: Belongs to thedaz.)


----------



## thedaz (Aug 16, 2010)

nice one, ill give them a try next year  im gonna get those polly tunnels aswell mabey have about 10-20 plants outside , all autos like haha yeah cant believe this is still the longest


----------



## PinchedNerve (Aug 21, 2010)

Chillin in portland oregon and it is the shit to get drunk with family, and it is also great when its a female member getting married cuz its all women.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Aug 22, 2010)

polly tunnels?


----------



## Dr.Hazed (Aug 22, 2010)

You should cross marijuana and chillies.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Aug 22, 2010)

and get either, some chillies that get you high, or some spicy smoke


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> polly tunnels?


dome or tunnell shaped pollycarbonate greenhouses effectively (instead of a glass greenhouse) are more commonly used by farmers and growers of vegetables in the UK and other parts of Europe.

They can often be more effective than traditional glass greenhouses, and in optimum conditions give you about an extra 1-2 weeks of growing tim ein the winter months.

Peace peeps,

DST


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Aug 23, 2010)

hmm cool thank you DST


----------



## thedaz (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys, it's been a while lol been busy . But yeah I'm gonna get poly tunnels for nextyear , just gonna do tons of autos in a spot that is hidden means I'll get a couple of added weeks and also protection from rabbits etc  Also stopping smoking ganj for a wee while :/ been making more tunes, the ones I posted on here weeks ago are suite but these new ones are pretty good according to my friends. I'm gonna make my own demo before I submit them to UKF dubstep and you'd can get the demo album for free if you want it, it should be completely finished in two weeks. 
It's mainly dubstep and house music and some remixes. Remixed ' smack my bitch up '

In other news; chillier are growing strong! Got more chillie seeds for next year ; birds eye and cyane


----------



## thedaz (Aug 24, 2010)

The tunes I posted were * shite , dunno why I ended up spelling " suite" :S


----------



## thedaz (Aug 27, 2010)

Dr.Hazed said:


> You should cross marijuana and chillies.


Haha yeah lol like the simpsons , when homer made 'tomacco' with tomatoes and tobacco lol


----------

